# The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 9, 2011)

Hail! 

I have extensively been following the development of the next chapter in the Elder Scrolls universe, Skyrim. Seeing how the Elder Scrolls are at the heart of my gaming soul, I was just curious to know if anyone else shares my passion for these games, and is following its development. Game Informer has the mainstay the games development and you should check out the Skyrim hub if you would like to know more...

http://www.gameinformer.com/p/esv.aspx


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Wow, I really just typed The elder scrolls VI, really. I meant V!! V!!


----------



## STB (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

The release date is marked on my mental calender. I'm excited.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

If I actually gave a shit about TES anymore I would demand that V (or VI) be set in Akavir and that Todd Howard's head be put on a big pointy stick in front of Bethesda HQ.  But I've fucking had it with Beth and TES entirely.  I'll enjoy Daggerfall and Morrowind, try to forget about Oblivion, and never drop a dime on their crap again.


----------



## STB (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

They can't please everyone.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Two things happen that day for me, Elder scrolls comes out and my brother is getting married.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



> If I actually gave a shit about TES anymore I would demand that V (or  VI) be set in Akavir and that Todd Howard's head be put on a big pointy  stick in front of Bethesda HQ.  But I've fucking had it with Beth and  TES entirely.  I'll enjoy Daggerfall and Morrowind, try to forget about  Oblivion, and never drop a dime on their crap again.


 There seem to be some heated feelings here. I take it you were not happy with how Beth simplified Oblivion? I can say that I am not to happy about it either. Morrowind has so much more... everything, so many people have discussed that Morrowind has and still hold to a higher standard, myself included. The simplicity of Oblivion over Morrowind is insane, Beth took out 6 skills in Oblivion, leaving a total of 21, and now in Skyrim there is only 18. As in previous games you chose your class, you major skills and so forth, now Todd mentioned that in Skyrim you wont even have a class! Your "class" is just going to be the skills you use most often and get better at them while using them... Interesting. All in all Oblivion is still a great game. However, too may things are missing and thought was absent on some of the development.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

[video=youtube;c9eGtyqz4gY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9eGtyqz4gY[/video]


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

LMFAO!!! That is HILARIOUS!!! The expression oh his face was similar to mine when I first herd of the games announcement as when I was watching the Trailer it self. Much gratitude for the submission!


----------



## Flatline (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



STB said:


> They can't please everyone.


 
That's not an excuse for making shitty games. Oblivion was bad. Fallout 3 was horrible. Haven't tried New Vegas, but I won't do it before the price goes down drastically.

I still play the shit out of Morrowind, though.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Miles Snowpaw said:


> That's not an excuse for making shitty games. Oblivion was bad. Fallout 3 was horrible. Haven't tried New Vegas, but I won't do it before the price goes down drastically.
> 
> I still play the shit out of Morrowind, though.


 
New Vegas was better than Fallout 3.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Miles Snowpaw said:


> That's not an excuse for making shitty games. Oblivion was bad. Fallout 3 was horrible. Haven't tried New Vegas, but I won't do it before the price goes down drastically.
> 
> I still play the shit out of Morrowind, though.


 New Vegas wasn't made by Bethesda.


----------



## Flatline (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Xenke said:


> New Vegas was better than Fallout 3.


 
Yeah, a lot of people say that-



Heckler & Koch said:


> New Vegas wasn't made by Bethesda.


 
I guess this is why.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Miles Snowpaw said:


> Yeah, a lot of people say that-
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is why.



It was made by obsidian, however, so expect a fun game with lots of bugs.


----------



## Flatline (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Meh. I probably won't buy it this year anyway.

Does it have more bugs than STALKER SoC?


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

ABOUT FUCKING TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I never touched any of Bethesdas other games, only the Elder Scrolls. I have always been a medieval person, swords, magic, and fantasy guy. Their other games just never really appealed to me...


----------



## A11_NINJA (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Miles Snowpaw said:


> Fallout 3 was horrible.



I disagree. Fallout 3 was a great game in my opinion. I'd like to know why you dislike it though.


----------



## STB (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



A11_NINJA said:


> I disagree. Fallout 3 was a great game in my opinion. I'd like to know why you dislike it though.


 
Same here. I loved New Vegas too. But if I had a quarter for every time they glitched up/froze... I'd probably be up to like $9.


----------



## Flatline (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Fallout 3 is Oblivion with guns. The facial expressions were at least less retarded, but it's still crap. It's just boring. Everything looks the same (no, I'm not a graphicsfag, I could care less about it. But seriously, that seeing the same gray shit all the time is just boring). I couldn't play it for more than an hour without getting a headache. When I first played the game, I thought it was pretty, cool, but I always get bored of it after two hours of playing. Same with Oblivion.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I would agree that Oblivion's environment was very repetitive, one big forest... Morrowind on the other hand, had a really diverse landscape. Ash storms, Red Mountain, the swamps of the Bitter Coast and plains of the Grazelands. I love to explore Morrowind and expanding my map.


----------



## Flatline (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> I would agree that Oblivion's environment was very repetitive, one big forest... Morrowind on the other hand, had a really diverse landscape. Ash storms, Red Mountain, the swamps of the Bitter Coast and plains of the Grazelands. I love to explore Morrowind and expanding my map.


 
My 'this' button disappeared, so...

THIS SO MUCH THANK YOU.

The dungeaons/caves in Oblivion were a pain in the ass too. Gah. Also, the character models were so. Fucking. Ugly. Especially the Argonians. They looked nice in Morrowind, but in Oblivion... ugh. And the Orcs were ugly as hell too, which is hell of an achievement considering that Orcs are _*meant*_ to be ugly.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Oblivion seemed so rushed and demoted. All of the monsters were common RPG monsters, as apposed to all of Morrowinds unique creatures, save the cave rat. And don't even get me started on the Argonian character models! I mean the female Argonians had breasts, wtf! Their Reptilians, no species nurses their young. Bethesda was just to lazy to come up with a unique character model. So what happened when the writer asks the lead designer what to do with the appearance of  the Reptilian Argonians? He said, "Give em' boobs."


----------



## Xavan (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

New game engine. That'll spiffin things up a bit. But only 18 skills? Damnit. Funny video by the way.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I think it went like this for me:

New Game announced: huh...
TES 5 revealed: ohhh...

Revealed that the story revolts around you being a dragon slayer: ... fuck


Plus in almost all screenshots so far, what did they show of the environment? Snow, snow, snow, ice, rocks and snow... yea, seems like they didn't learn fuck in terms of interesting landscapes.




Hiskkvhiss said:


> Oblivion seemed so rushed and demoted. All of the monsters were common RPG monsters, as apposed to all of Morrowinds unique creatures, save the cave rat. And don't even get me started on the Argonian character models! I mean the female Argonians had breasts, wtf! Their Reptilians, no species nurses their young. Bethesda was just to lazy to come up with a unique character model. So what happened when the writer asks the lead designer what to do with the appearance of  the Reptilian Argonians? He said, "Give em' boobs."



I'd say with the "story" they went with they slipped even deeper into standard fantasy... really, evil dragons attack and you, the big hero from the legend, has to slay them? How deeper into clichÃ©s do you have to dig?
And I agree on the Argonians 100%, I mean they ADMITTED it was to cut corners and NOT a design decision.


What makes it even sadder for me is that some of the things they have planned sound quite good in terms of gameplay mechanics, but really they learned NOTHING between Oblivion and Skyrim, story is as flat as it can get (unless they have some HUGE surprise planned this is really kindergarten level), environments still seem boring and monotone from what they revealed, even more skills simply cut instead of REWORKING the whole thing with improvements...

And hell, it even looked promising after I played Shivering Isles because there they did a lot of interesting things and experiments, hell there they even did a "screw destiny" as your actions actually "defied" a prophecy, but that all seemed to have gone in the garbage now.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

You have some exceedingly accurate opinions there, my friend.


----------



## Flatline (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Thank God, I'm not the only one here who think Oblivion is an abomination compared to Morrowind.
It's not the _worst game ever_, but I tried to beat it like 6 times already and I always got bored after playing for two hours.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Oblivion (It should be named Cyrodiil, actually.) is repetitive. However I am not on the verge so saying it is a bad game. Yes it fails in comparison to the previous Elder Scrolls games, but it is still a good game none the less. Skyrim I fear is going the tread the dangerous waters Oblivion did. Taking out even more abilities, and now a chosen class. If you take the time to listen to the hour long discussion with game informer and Todd Howard, you will hear some of the may areas Bethesda is screwing up. 

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/podcasts/archive/2011/02/03/toddhowardse.aspx

Everyone wanted to see the return of spears in Oblivion, Beth said no, in Skyrim it is the same story. This is one of many requests Bethesda is turning their backs on. Why does Bethesda continue to ignore their fans...?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Miles Snowpaw said:


> Thank God, I'm not the only one here who think Oblivion is an abomination compared to Morrowind.
> It's not the _worst game ever_, but I tried to beat it like 6 times already and I always got bored after playing for two hours.


 
One big problem: Oblivion is TOO EASY.  Even when you jack up the difficulty.  If you are a competent player you will DOMINATE that game because you will learn many MANY neat tricks (not exploits) that render the AI almost completely toothless.

Also, if they want to "fix" TES, truly and completely, they have a LONG list to go down - bring back spears and the "long reach" mechanic that made them so useful.  Bring back the full array of spells.  Balance out mages, rogues and warriors more effectively - rogues have constantly been at the ass-end of the power spectrum and mages were OP'd in Morrowind, and RIDICULOUSLY OP'd in Oblivion.

Open up the bestiary completely - no omitting certain monster types because Beth is too LAZY to put them in.  Balance Alchemy (read: smack it with a Nerf bat a bit and make a few changes to the mechanics).

Bring back all the neat little things like crossbows and thrown weapons - with the ability to poison a weapon, the low-damage thrown weapons become much more useful than they were before. 

Get rid of the idiotic minigames (ESPECIALLY the Speechcraft one) - the Security skill was almost POINTLESS to raise if you got good at the minigame, which was NOT difficult, and when you got the Skeleton Key from the Nocturnal quest, that was ANOTHER nail in Security's coffin.

Restructure the weapons skills - Axe is not a BLUNT WEAPON, and the combat skills involved with swinging a HUGE FUCKING HAMMER are not quite the same as swinging a club or mace with one hand.  Small daggers are for THRUSTING, not swinging wildly. 

Get rid of that bullshit "merchants can spot stolen goods and won't buy them" thing, that's fucking DUMB unless they're the merchant's OWN GOODS (In Morrowind this could happen - if you stole an item from a shopkeeper's stores and tried to sell it back to them, they sometimes got pissed off).

Alter the racial abilities of various races to balance them out - Imperials' and Khajiits' racial specials are fucking LAME, as is the Wood Elves'.  Balance the birthsigns better - Shadow is a pitiful excuse for a birthsign as of Oblivion, as are Lord, Lover, Tower, Atronach (yes, I said it.  Atronach used to be awesome in Morrowind and they somehow fucked it up royally in Oblivion) Serpent (improved in Oblivion, but that's not saying much) and Ritual.  I know the High Elves are sissies and all, but the host of weaknesses they have in exchange for a relatively minor Resist Disease and Magicka bonus are not a good trade.  Give them back immunity to Paralysis, like they had in Daggerfall, and possibly experiment with giving the OTHER races weaknesses (that make sense, mind you - e.g. Args would have a penalty vs. Frost, Bretons might have a penalty to Disease or Poison or maybe even a slight physical penalty - they ARE squishy mage-people on the whole) or bring back the advantage/disadvantage system from Daggerfall (which was pretty cool).

Revamp the enchanting, it was dumbed down too much in Oblivion.

Make subraces available (e.g. Ohmes-Raht, Suthay-Raht, Cathay-Raht for Khajiit), add the Maormer, bring Akavir into the picture more.

Bring back Medium Armor.  Allow horseback combat.  Put in kids and domestic animals and stuff running around towns, make them look ALIVE.  Focus on quality before quantity, with things like dungeons, towns, etc.  The repetitiveness of climbing down cave after cave after cave after fort after Ayleid ruin after cave with little real reward most of the time was MIND-NUMBING.  Fix those fucking HORRID inventory/stat/etc. menus from Oblivion, they are fucking ANATHEMA.  Morrowind's system was better.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I always play as an Argonian (go figure :3) Mage. In Oblivion there was this awesome field of magic called "Destruction" and in this school of magic is a spell effect " Weakness to Magicka", fascinating. This spell effect will stack, so in order to deal with level 45 Ogres and Minotaurs, I made a custom spell " Weakness to Magicka 100% for 10 seconds on target". I cast this spell several times, now my victim has a weakness to Magicka of about oh around... 1000%, Followed by a common elemental damage spell, Point- I could kill ANYTHING with minimal effort.

Even In Morrowind if you knew how to make the best enchantments and spells, you would be unstoppable. However, in the Podcast, a question was asked about the return of Spellmaking and Enchanting, Todd was a little vague on the subject, and even said there was around 80 spells to use in game, that's horrible! The abstinence of both Spellmaking and Enchanting, and so little spells to make up for it, would destroy so much customization! Eeerraaahhh! *Nerd rage*


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> I always play as an Argonian (go figure :3) Mage. In Oblivion there was this awesome field of magic called "Destruction" and in this school of magic is a spell effect " Weakness to Magicka", fascinating. This spell effect will stack, so in order to deal with level 45 Ogres and Minotaurs, I made a custom spell " Weakness to Magicka 100% for 10 seconds on target". I cast this spell several times, now my victim has a weakness to Magicka of about oh around... 1000%, Followed by a common elemental damage spell, Point- I could kill ANYTHING with minimal effort.
> 
> Even In Morrowind if you knew how to make the best enchantments and spells, you would be unstoppable. However, in the Podcast, a question was asked about the return of Spellmaking and Enchanting, Todd was a little vague on the subject, and even said there was around 80 spells to use in game, that's horrible! The abstinence of both Spellmaking and Enchanting, and so little spells to make up for it, would destroy so much customization! Eeerraaahhh! *Nerd rage*


 
If he kills Spellmaking and Enchanting he will effectively be shooting TES in the head.


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I'll wait until I hear some reviews from gamers before I buy it.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Favorite memory. Eating a fudge-cicle and having my snake sleeping on my neck while I whip Umbra's ass at level 3 legitimately.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Aeturnus said:


> I'll wait until I hear some reviews from gamers before I buy it.


 
As opposed to fucking worthless mainstream industry-whore gaming rags.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



A11_NINJA said:


> I disagree. Fallout 3 was a great game in my opinion. I'd like to know why you dislike it though.


 
Because it's not Fallout 2. That's...pretty much why.



Miles Snowpaw said:


> Thank God, I'm not the only one here who think Oblivion is an abomination compared to Morrowind.
> It's not the _worst game ever_, but I tried to beat it like 6 times already and I always got bored after playing for two hours.


 
I got bored with Morrowind the second when I had to start proving to the Ashland tribes I was the Nerevarine - Escorting the Wisewoman was bad enough but then that Ashkhan who says "Oh I should acknowledge you as the Nerevarine - lol get me a bride" was...UGH! Morrowind is at least not as buggy and glitchy as Daggerfall was but with that part...What the hell happened over there?!? Did someone think "Oshit the main quest wasn't long enoguh lol let's prolong it by making you have to prove to ALL The Ashlanders you're hte Nerevarine! lolz who carez bout this? They'll just mod it anyways." 

In b4 "that's because u didn't mod it!!1111" or "That's because you didn't play Bloodmoon/Tribunal". And yes many of them do make up for that shitty part of the game.


----------



## Flatline (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Digitalpotato said:


> I got bored with Morrowind the second when I had to start proving to the Ashland tribes I was the Nerevarine - Escorting the Wisewoman was bad enough but then that Ashkhan who says "Oh I should acknowledge you as the Nerevarine - lol get me a bride" was...UGH! Morrowind is at least not as buggy and glitchy as Daggerfall was but with that part...What the hell happened over there?!? Did someone think "Oshit the main quest wasn't long enoguh lol let's prolong it by making you have to prove to ALL The Ashlanders you're hte Nerevarine! lolz who carez bout this? They'll just mod it anyways."


 
I have to agree, that was pretty annoying.
Still, I enjoy Morrowind a lot more than Oblivion. Even without mods. I use some mods in Morrowind, but they are mostly houses and minor tweaks. I can mod Oblivion to death but that doesn't make it less boring.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Miles Snowpaw said:


> I have to agree, that was pretty annoying.
> Still, I enjoy Morrowind a lot more than Oblivion. Even without mods. I use some mods in Morrowind, but they are mostly houses and minor tweaks. I can mod Oblivion to death but that doesn't make it less boring.


 
IMO there are some mods that can really drastically improve Oblivion (and make it a DECENT game).  Deadly Reflex, Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul (pref. the one with Martigen's Monster Mod and another one I forget), Kobu's Character Advancement Mod, Streamline, Oblivion Script Extender, Oblivion Mod Manager, Unofficial Oblivion Patch and optionally the Thieves' Arsenal and Living Economy (not sure on those names) mods.  There are a bunch of other little mods that are nice too.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I would have to agree the mods can vastly improve a game. Unfortunately, I have only the Xbox versions of both games....


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I still prefer Daggerfall's skill system, they seemed to get it perfect the first time around and just shaved bits off with each release afterwards. The only real problems I have with Daggerfall are it's unforgiving difficulty to new players and the map being a too big without much filling in the spaces between areas. Both of which they've "fixed" by removing difficulty and landmass completely. :V

I'm hopeful with how they said they've taken cues from Bioshock's "magic" system. Plasmids always felt goddamn awesome to use, especially in the sequel where it's easier to adapt them to the action on the fly. If it works like that, I'll be using fire all the time. :3


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

When Skyrim was first announced, I got really excited. Upon further research and reading about the games development I know am starting  thinking this game is going to be a total letdown... I can only hope I am wrong....


----------



## Tolgron (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Well, we should remind ourselves the game has only just been announced; a lot of it is still probably in development and Bethesda is still working out what works and what doesn't. Chances what we're picking up now will be a bit different to what we're going to find in the actual release. I'd also like to think that they do listen to their fanbase, and that if a large enough amount of people complain about a certain feature (such as the dumbing down of the skills system, for example), it will be improved upon before the release or rectified in a later expansion pack.

Games are blessed, I think, in that they're usually more resistant to sequelitis than movies are; I usually find that games improve with each successive title rather than deteriorate, _Mass Effect_, _Metal Gear_, _Thief_ and _Age of Empires_ being some titles I can think off of the top of my head that, imo, fit this bill. The only circumstance that allows for sequelitis to kick in is when the developers start caring more about making money and running a business than making games and pleasing the fanbase with innovative, enjoyable gameplay, story and characters while seizing upon every opportunity that the latest developments in technology allows. Whilst the former is certainly important, ultimately it is the latter that must take priority.


----------



## Doruken (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

well i for one cant wait for tesV to come out, i loved oblivion and morrowind, nvr got to play the others tho... but the concept is solid and if they hold up to what they are promising i can for sure kiss another 6 or 7 hundred hours of my life goodbye lol


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

If you guys have the Patience, take the time to listen to the special edition podcast. It is nearly an hour of questions being answered by Todd Howard about the game and what is going to be in it and taken out. 

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/podcasts/archive/2011/02/03/toddhowardse.aspx

There were over a hundred question on just one simple subject; Will there be Spears? So many people wanted the return of spears, a simple request. And yet, Todd said no. It seems there is going to be allot of disappointment...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> If you guys have the Patience, take the time to listen to the special edition podcast. It is nearly an hour of questions being answered by Todd Howard about the game and what is going to be in it and taken out.
> 
> http://www.gameinformer.com/b/podcasts/archive/2011/02/03/toddhowardse.aspx
> 
> There were over a hundred question on just one simple subject; Will there be Spears? So many people wanted the return of spears, a simple request. And yet, Todd said no. It seems there is going to be allot of disappointment...


 
I want mah throwin' weapons and crossbows!


----------



## Tycho (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> If you guys have the Patience, take the time to listen to the special edition podcast. It is nearly an hour of questions being answered by Todd Howard about the game and what is going to be in it and taken out.
> 
> http://www.gameinformer.com/b/podcasts/archive/2011/02/03/toddhowardse.aspx
> 
> There were over a hundred question on just one simple subject; Will there be Spears? So many people wanted the return of spears, a simple request. And yet, Todd said no. It seems there is going to be allot of disappointment...


 
Todd is an asshole.  Fuck, he basically stole control over Bethesda from a business partner IIRC.


----------



## kashaki (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Just a few screens that some of you might have not seen yet

1

2

3

4

5

6


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> When Skyrim was first announced, I got really excited. Upon further research and reading about the games development I know am starting  thinking this game is going to be a total letdown... I can only hope I am wrong....


 
If you don't think much of the game to begin with, it'll impress you anyways. It's called setting your standards low. 

And Tolgron, I thought they actually had a lot of stuff developed for awhile but actually had better security than EA games obviously does and kept it hush hush for awhile.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

One thing that rings bad omen for me already is that they keep the best races secret again, they did that in Oblivion and look where we ended up.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I will not lie on how I do love the Argonians in Oblivion and how Bethesda gave them more Human-like characteristics (whether it was out of laziness or just a change for the better), of course there were some things that irritated me, like the females having breasts. All in all I do like them in Morrowind more as they are more so a "Beast race". They were still sexy in Oblivion. I am exceedingly anxious to see their appearance in Skyrim...


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Also, as much as the dragon slayer storyline irks me, I COULD actually accept it IF (and that's a big if) they'd actually make it interesting AND give reasons behind what's going on. However Beth is HORRIBLE at making interesting storylines so I doubt it will go much beyond "BECAUSE!".


----------



## Attaman (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Actually, Beth is pretty good at making interesting storylines (See:  Morrowind, in-game novels, etcetera).  The catch is they do a better job of telling than they do of showing.

The game would make much more sense if playing an Altmer, though, seeing as they have more reason to be peeved at Dragons (Nords, too) than several other races.

We've had a game right now for Redguard, Dunmer, and Imperial characters so far (_Redguard_, _Morrowind_, and _Oblivion_, respectively).  This one going to be another "generic can be anyone", or lean toward Breton / Nord?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> I will not lie on how I do love the Argonians in Oblivion and how Bethesda gave them more Human-like characteristics (whether it was out of laziness or just a change for the better), of course there were some things that irritated me, like the females having breasts. All in all I do like them in Morrowind more as they are more so a "Beast race". *They were still sexy in Oblivion*. I am exceedingly anxious to see their appearance in Skyrim...


 Great you're one of those guys who jacks off to argonians. :|


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Heckler & Koch said:


> Great you're one of those guys who jacks off to argonians. :|



WHO TOLD YOU?!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Attaman said:


> Actually, Beth is pretty good at making interesting storylines (See:  Morrowind, in-game novels, etcetera).  The catch is they do a better job of telling than they do of showing.
> 
> The game would make much more sense if playing an Altmer, though, seeing as they have more reason to be peeved at Dragons (Nords, too) than several other races.
> 
> We've had a game right now for Redguard, Dunmer, and Imperial characters so far (_Redguard_, _Morrowind_, and _Oblivion_, respectively).  This one going to be another "generic can be anyone", or lean toward Breton / Nord?


 
I thought we already had a Breton game.

Daggerfall.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Commonly speaking, the Dragon storyline would be cliched. However, in the world of the Elder Scrolls there has not been many if  any Dragon references in the lore, Dragons would be completely new on Nirn (the planet which the Elder Scrolls games take place). Seeing how the gates of Oblivion were sealed from the mortal world forever, Oblivion is no longer a threat, in fact, there is not much else that can threaten the people of Tamriel, without Bethesda making a completely new threat.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Or at least in Tamriel? I thought the emperor was descended from dragonkin.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> I will not lie on how I do love the Argonians in Oblivion and how Bethesda gave them more Human-like characteristics (whether it was out of laziness or just a change for the better), of course there were some things that irritated me, like the females having breasts. All in all I do like them in Morrowind more as they are more so a "Beast race". They were still sexy in Oblivion. I am exceedingly anxious to see their appearance in Skyrim...


 
Technically it was laziness, I think it was even admitted somewhere, so they didn't have to make new animations, just look at those static tails next time you go in third person view. :V


----------



## Attaman (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Digitalpotato said:


> I thought we already had a Breton game.
> 
> Daggerfall.


 
Ah, wasn't sure if Daggerfall had an assured race or not.

In that case, Nord seems pretty likely.  Even though, in regard to hunting Dragons, Altmer makes even more sense.  The Nords just had to deal with the fucks after Cliffracers drove 'em into the territory, but the Altmer were pretty much countered by the Old-Imperials through use of Dragon bloodline.

Dragons have been in TES for a while, referenced a bunch actually.  They just haven't used 'em directly in-game.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Attaman said:


> Ah, wasn't sure if Daggerfall had an assured race or not.


 
Technically it was Breton & Redguard because it also takes place in Hammerfell. so whatever. *shrugs* 

That would mean Bethesda sorta likes Redguards a lot given that they'd have two games.

Although not to mention a lot of the side-games took place nearby Skyrim already - they probably had a lot of ideas coming in.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Digitalpotato said:


> Although not to mention a lot of the side-games took place nearby Skyrim already - they probably had a lot of ideas coming in.


 
Like Bloodmoon in Morrowind which had a lot of Nords, Naked Nords, and AIDS infested furries.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Dragons are not new in the TES lore, they are just "rare". However it has been established that they are allies of the empire and with that pretty much with most of Tamriel, mostly because they have been driven from Akavir, their original homelands.

And as for "making up a new threat", they pretty much did that for all game prior to Oblivion, Arena because it was the first in the series of course, Daggerfall made an entirely "new" thing (plus it was heavily a political plot) and Morrowind created the Nerevarine storyline. So it would have been no problem to make something new, plus an invasion from Akavir would have been an even more believable threat since the Empire was in struggle and recovering from the attacks in Oblivion and where vulnerable to invasions.

To me it just sounds like they want to cater to fantasy standards more and more instead of creating their own thing. I mean they made Necromancers typical evil guys in Oblivion when before they where accepted in the Mages guild (Morrowind was an exception because Necromancy was against national law in Vvradenfell), they completely renamed the Dwemer to Dwarfs (and NO they were not that small, they were between Bosmer and regular human in terms of size) and changed their mode tech looking gear into fantasyish looking things and made the environment in Cyrodiil from the originally described tropical jungles, tribal societies and mix of roman-mayan architecture into a typical medival-middle-european fantasy setting.
I think the only thing that prevents them from making Orks and the Beast races into enemy only NPCs (in case of Orks "again") is that they are established playable races, otherwise they'd end up on your "to slaughter" list.


What annoys me more on the dragon slayer storyline is that they pretty much give you no choice, in an interview they stated that killing dragons will be a MAJOR part of the game. And I really doubt they will give ANY good explanation for the whole thing aside "they do it BECAUSE they do it".
If they'd want to make a good storyline out of that it would require:
_-A VERY good explanation for why this is happening
-You being able to find out why and maybe act on it
-Actually be able to DO something about it instead of just go in slashing and killing
-Find alternative ways to deal with the situation_

If they don't do that they pretty much just made a linear as hell game and dressed it in a "open world" suit. I'm not saying that open world games can't have linear plots and still be good but they should at least give you SOME wiggle room. And sadly Beths' most common "solution" is "go in and kill everything".


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Ah, Bethesda creating dragons eventually; fucking great!


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Only time can tell...


----------



## Xavan (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

So this place is in Nord territory, a.k.a. homeland? The majority of it will be mountains and snow. I hope this is not the case. Then again, I'm sure there will be caves, but that's still not enough. There needs to be some goddamn diversity in the geography and landscape.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Xavan said:


> So this place is in Nord territory, a.k.a. homeland? The majority of it will be mountains and snow. I hope this is not the case. Then again, I'm sure there will be caves, but that's still not enough. There needs to be some goddamn diversity in the geography and landscape.


 
I'm guessing it's going to look a lot like Scandinavia, with a lot of green and big rivers and fjords, but still cold and snowy everywhere. Although, it could just all be that ugly bleak grayness of Northern Cyrodiil. Plus, I think most of the building will look like those from Bruma, since the design (in the lore) is said to be similar to buildings in Skyrim, so the bleak grayness might be the case. 

As for the game itself, I just hope they work on the character animations and make them look less like mannequins and more like living people. Also, I hope magic is more interesting and varied than just fireball/lightning bolt/iceball.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Yeah, some original spells apart from the generic fireball crap would be nice.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Kaamos said:


> Also, I hope magic is more interesting and varied than just fireball/lightning bolt/iceball.


 
I wish they had given players a polymorph spell in Morrowind.  Oh god that would have been fun, turning Ordinators into scribs.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Tycho said:


> I wish they had given players a polymorph spell in Morrowind. Oh god that would have been fun, turning Ordinators into scribs.


 
That is such a furry thing to say. Polymorph usually involves turning others into aimals. No, but it would be fun though.


----------



## kashaki (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Like the Wabbajack staff?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



kashaki said:


> Like the Wabbajack staff?


 
Was thinking more of a controlled polymorph.  But yeah, basically.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

You could turn someone into a goat! Or fall in love with a cloud...


----------



## kashaki (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Xavan said:


> Yeah, some original spells apart from the generic fireball crap would be nice.


I cant get the article that had the stuff about magic, but they're going to have (for at least destruction) Different spells. 
Like a Flamethrower spell, and a rune that acts like a land mine.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



kashaki said:


> I cant get the article that had the stuff about magic, but they're going to have (for at least destruction) Different spells.
> Like a Flamethrower spell, and a rune that acts like a land mine.



I would love to know more. Thanks for restoring some of my fate.


----------



## kashaki (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Here is the Article.
I cant seem to get to the other pages, but you might have better luck.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

In the podcast, Todd mentioned that there was going to be around 80 spells. 80! That is ridiculously low! And was even unclear and reserved on Spellmaking and Enchanting, not gewd...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Looks like it will be good. I will defiantly play it.
Like said above only time will tell if it is good.

I am just wondering how many glitches and things this version will have. 
Anyone think they can out do themselves this time, in how many there will be?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

TODD SEZ derr hurr lets dumb it down MOAR MOAR MOAR me want TES FPS



Stargazer Bleu said:


> I am just wondering how many glitches and things this version will have.
> Anyone think they can out do themselves this time, in how many there will be?


 
trust me, if they don't set a new personal record it won't be for want of lamebrained laziness on their part.  I call them Bugthesda for a reason.  Are they still using Gamebryo? Someone needs to abort Gamebryo.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Here is the link to the Skyrim hub. 

http://www.gameinformer.com/p/esv.aspx

If you wish to know more, take the time to browse its many topics. I HIGHLY recommend you listen to the podcast. Its an hour of Q&A asked by Game informer and answered by Todd Howard...

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/podcasts/archive/2011/02/03/toddhowardse.aspx


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I love how Todd doesn't seem to know anything about his own game. :V

Are there spears? No.
Are there horses? Maybe.
Will there be mounts at all? I dunno.
Spellmaking? I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

It's weird, the more I think about this game the less I want it. Even  though I liked Oblivion when I first started playing it I just can't  shake the thought that Bethesda just doesn't give a shit and Skyrim game  will be exactly like Oblivion, but dumbed-down even more with very  little improvements in other areas. Sort of like what happened to Fable  3 and Lionhead.

I don't even know why I'm being so fucking cynical... Who knows, maybe it will be the greatest game ever made.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Skyrim shows great potential. I hope Bethesda can keep up to better standards then we have given them from the previews we have been given...


----------



## Garrus (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Morrowind will always be my Benchmark for functions and fiction in future Bethesda games, one more Oblivion bash post though, it was just horrifying in comparison to Morrowind how stripped down and noobified it was for the sake of money grabbing (simplify it and you get people interested who don't normally play). However I believe Bethesda may do it right this time.

One thing I hope they also fix though, I hope Acrobatics is made also about how high you can jump, in Oblivion it sorta seemed it was for fall damage and rolling and that anyone could jump 3 metres into the air if they wanted to. I agree with some of the other longer posts here that they do need to wake up and look at how badly they emptied the game of game-time by shortening the hell out of every function. I mean it seemed Alchemy took time, BUT it was worth it for the people who were INTERESTED in making a potion. I don't know what to say about Lockpicking as its mostly fair that you get a chance to try your hand at it but the reward of higher level is not shown enough, possibly custom lockpicking ability or choosing what benefits you get from lockpicking or the lockpick you buy? I know the daedra's reward lockpick never breaks and nullifies it all. So that needs to be avoided.

Otherwise I have medium expectations for this game, trying to keep low without grating down every good bit of news that comes from bethesda as I think they are trying to be true to their word this time rather than scripting everything in a video and saying this actually happens in game.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I will say the Oblivion did have some great things about it, and how some of the skill and dynamics were fixed. I am a fan of Oblivions combat sysyem as opposed to morrowind,  If a mudcrab is sitting in front of me and I swing at it 20 times and I miss every time because my skill is low, is not realistic! Overall there was some changes fro the better. So I am trying not to build up Skyrim in my mind. I do not want to be dissapointed if it is a total failure.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



kashaki said:


> I cant get the article that had the stuff about magic, but they're going to have (for at least destruction) Different spells.
> Like a Flamethrower spell, and a rune that acts like a land mine.


 

Oooooh I like the land mine idea. 

*Surrounds someone in land mine runes*
"Goodnight." *walks off and it explodes*

Or even better...

*Surrounds them with PARALYZING runes*


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Yes, Skyrim will have some really cool things about it. Fans have been clamoring for duel-wielding since Morrowind and now it is a part of the Skyrim combat system. However, There are still no Spears! >:C


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> I am a fan of Oblivions combat sysyem as opposed to morrowind,  If a mudcrab is sitting in front of me and I swing at it 20 times and I miss every time because my skill is low, is not realistic!


 
Yea that was better, however I personally think it also showed the "limits" of purely hitpoint based systems. It's one of the main reasons why I'd want to see a locational damage based system instead.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Daniel Kay said:


> Yea that was better, however I personally think it also showed the "limits" of purely hitpoint based systems. It's one of the main reasons why I'd want to see a locational damage based system instead.


 
Deadly Reflex kinda touched on that.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Tycho said:


> Deadly Reflex kinda touched on that.


 
Yea but with the games initial limitations it couldn't really expand on those too well.
Locational damage should also include effects, hitting someone in the leg hard enough should make that person limp, at least for a short time so it can be battle deciding (many people just see LD as damage modifiers which is far too basic).


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

The combat system in Skyrim is to be quite advanced, or so said by Bethesda. I hope to see this sort of thing introduced into the game.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Daniel Kay said:


> Yea that was better, however I personally think it also showed the "limits" of purely hitpoint based systems. It's one of the main reasons why I'd want to see a locational damage based system instead.


 
You mean like slashing someone in the leg and then they're forced to limp around? 

Given how a lot of the AI in Elder Scrolls is simply "Cast spell" at the most advanced and most of it is just run up and then try to swing a weapon at you, that actually would be a big improvement. :S (Course an even bigger improvement would be just showing them blocking or my sword missing if it's missing. If I'm somehow missing, it's not very realistic if they just stand there while my sword goes through them like butter.)


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Digitalpotato said:


> You mean like slashing someone in the leg and then they're forced to limp around?
> 
> Given how a lot of the AI in Elder Scrolls is simply "Cast spell" at the most advanced and most of it is just run up and then try to swing a weapon at you, that actually would be a big improvement. :S (Course an even bigger improvement would be just showing them blocking or my sword missing if it's missing. If I'm somehow missing, it's not very realistic if they just stand there while my sword goes through them like butter.)


 
With the "current" hitpoints only system it often felt like you attacked a wooden log with a butter knife. My favorite example is trying to kill mountain lions in Oblivion, they'll rip you to shreds no matter what. And it's not just because their attacks are overpowered but also because they have a ridicules amount of HP. I tried to kill one with a bow, it looked like a pincushion and most hits where in the head or chest, unless that thing was a zombie the system is broken as hell.

At least it should have limped after having several arrows stuck in it's forelegs.

This is BTW one of the topics I mentioned in my "realism in games" post too.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



> With the "current" hit points only system it often felt like you attacked  a wooden log with a butter knife. My favorite example is trying to kill  mountain lions in Oblivion, they'll rip you to shreds no matter what.  And it's not just because their attacks are overpowered but also because  they have a ridicules amount of HP. I tried to kill one with a bow, it  looked like a pincushion and most hits where in the head or chest,  unless that thing was a zombie the system is broken as hell.


Todd announced that Marksman was going to be vastly improved, as well as receive a massive damage boost. Sneak attacks will do MASSIVE damage mostly from daggers and Marksman. However, the Bow will be harder to use. It will be slow to attack, and you will no longer be able to schlep around 50 Daedric arrows, as ammunition will be much more harder to find. All in all, the bow is sound to be like on hell of an effective weapon...


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> Todd announced that Marksman was going to be vastly improved, as well as receive a massive damage boost. Sneak attacks will do MASSIVE damage mostly from daggers and Marksman. However, the Bow will be harder to use. It will be slow to attack, and you will no longer be able to schlep around 50 Daedric arrows, as ammunition will be much more harder to find. All in all, the bow is sound to be like on hell of an effective weapon...


 
Well the problem is if they only made it a "wooden nuke" weapon now simply overpowering it where a hit in the knee is suddenly lethal.


----------



## Widontknow (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Ral, and a friend are really looking forward to this game.

I like the game series, and will play it, but have been watching Ral go for completion on Oblivion on my big screen TV in order to prepare for skyrim at the urging of another friend.  MOST INTERESTING THING EVER XP.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

My last Oblivion character I made, clocked in at a little less than 450 hours. I literally ran out of things to do...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Daniel Kay said:


> With the "current" hitpoints only system it often felt like you attacked a wooden log with a butter knife. My favorite example is trying to kill mountain lions in Oblivion, they'll rip you to shreds no matter what. And it's not just because their attacks are overpowered but also because they have a ridicules amount of HP. I tried to kill one with a bow, it looked like a pincushion and most hits where in the head or chest, unless that thing was a zombie the system is broken as hell.
> 
> At least it should have limped after having several arrows stuck in it's forelegs.
> 
> This is BTW one of the topics I mentioned in my "realism in games" post too.


 
It might actually be a bit hard to aim specifically for some creatures, too. Maybe why they don't do that too often is to cut corners in programming.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Digitalpotato said:


> It might actually be a bit hard to aim specifically for some creatures, too. Maybe why they don't do that too often is to cut corners in programming.


 
Yea probably but it would still be an improvement. Right now it's really just hack and slash, chip away at the hitpoints till it goes down.
It would be interesting to actually have different creatures react differently to certain hits. It would also pose a genuine challenge instead of the fake ones that just take a million hits to kill and can kill you in 2 strikes.

For example, a guard dog would be dangerous both when you're low level and when you're high level, if it rips out your throat you're dead. The difference is on high level you have the necessary skills to evade it's attacks and actually hit back before it can bite you. That would be genuine instead of just pumping the dog full of steroids.

EDIT:
And "we just wanted to cut corners" is a bad excuse as it is


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

This all would be a vast improvement of the combat system, but you must realize, Bethesda is way to lazy to do such a thing...


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> This all would be a vast improvement of the combat system, but you must realize, Bethesda is way to lazy to do such a thing...


 
True, if they even openly admit that all races in Oblivion using the exact same base was a corner cutting method and NOT a design decision you can't really hope for much.
BTW I don't trust the screenshots released so far, while they do have real time shading it seems so did the demo back when they presented Oblivion and back then they already "cheated". If you check the E3 demo videos you see that only the objects in the starting cell cast shadows, not the ones outside and later in the demo, which means they already KNEW their shading model was not working but instead of admitting that they used a workaround (some modders found out how to do that) and then flat out LIED!


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Look at any game trailer or sneak peak, and its the same story. The trailers are always enhanced to build up all the excitement prior to release. They always polished up and and make to look substantially better then the game itself.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> Look at any game trailer or sneak peak, and its the same story. The trailers are always enhanced to build up all the excitement prior to release. They always polished up and and make to look substantially better then the game itself.


 
Well here it wasn't a case of polishing though, it was a flat out lie. They pretty much used a "trick" to have real time shadows in the starting cell for the demo and then said "there will be real time shadows everywhere". And they must have known it doesn't work as the shadows where nowhere else in the demo, one exception might be the house they visited further into the demo... which BTW contained another lie as the "radiant AI" demonstration was 100% scripted.

They pretty much knew their stuff wasn't working and STILL praised it to the masses. THAT is not polishing, polishing would be making high rez screenshots and then doctor the lighting a bit, they deliberately faked a feature that was NOT going to work, that's flat out lying.
I don't really trust them on that till the final game is out.

Though guess that could wake one hope, that they also lied about what the plot for Skyrim is... though I think that sadly wasn't a lie.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Bethesda it not far off from releasing some in-game footage for the next teaser. I'm looking forward to seeing that...


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Oh my... I was doing my game research, like I do every mourning, and I came upon this...

http://www.elderscrolls.com/

This video was JUST released! Featuring in game footage! It looks BEASTLY!!!


----------



## Koronikov (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Fallout was god awful imo

however the elder scrolls games kick ass, less guns more swords Bethesda


----------



## kashaki (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Just saw the new Trailer. Holy shit. I was afraid my computer would implode from the awesome.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I actually liked the Radiant AI - mostly because it would provide entertainment.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Digitalpotato said:


> I actually liked the Radiant AI - mostly because it would provide entertainment.


 
IMPERIAL GUARD GRUDGEMATCH.


----------



## Garrus (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

New trailer was nice, not just exciting but I was interested to see how the art style of things had changed, like skeleton warriors having glowing eyes to look posessed and how the environment just generally looked allot more detailed. The rest of the game I'm gonna wait for more screenshots, trailer mostly focused on a few things we already saw or knew.

Open markets though I like the return of them though. Just annoyed me how every time in Oblivion you had to enter a seperate room to get to a trader.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I'm sooo looking forward to this  And now I have a computer that can handle it!


----------



## Variasam2 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

My infatuation with Bethesda Game Studios and The Elder Scrolls series began with Oblivion, as it was due out on the newly-released 360.
I saw the first trailer, and thought... my god, that looks excellent. Those graphics!!
And then I kind of forgot about it for 6 months.
And then I saw it on the shelves for the PC, and I just had to buy it. It was pretty cheap, and was out earlier than I thought it'd be.
I installed it, played it... then kept playing it. And the moment when I exited the Imperial Sewers for the first time, and saw the vast world of Cyrodiil laid before me, I just thought... 
"...My god. What have these people created?"
I had no idea what to do or where to go first. I knew I had to go find some bloke called Jauffre, but I was too captivated by the gorgeous landscapes and beautiful scenery. I decided it'd be best if I went off and explored, to get more accustomed to the controls.
Of course, this only took a matter of minutes, but I found myself unable to stop wandering.
Such a vast, rich world, full of so much to see, so much to do... I was completely unfamiliar with the lore of The Elder Scrolls series, and I was desperate to learn more.
So I stopped off at an inn and talked to some random NPCs.
I was amazed that they spoke every single word on-screen. I'd never seen a fully-voiced-dialogue system that was so vast and exhaustively detailed. I felt like I could actually talk to them. No limits.   ... No boundaries. I could do WHATEVER I WANTED.
So I punched his face in and stabbed him repeatedly until he flopped to the ground in a pool of his own blood.
Giggling with warped excitement, I then proceeded to murder everybody else inside the building, whether they seemed important or not.
After finishing this pointless and psychologically unsound task, I went upstairs and slept in one of the free rooms.
That was when I learned of the Guilds, when the Dark Brotherhood first visited me. 
As soon as I found out there were different factions offering different skills and quests, that was it. No turning back.
I played the game for several weeks straight, with every second of free time that I had. It was frighteningly addictive. But I couldn't help myself; an entire alternate world at my fingertips? And I could do whatever I wanted? It was a completely unique experience to me.
Obviously this went on for a fair while, and after a couple of years' worth of on-and-off gameplay, I'd pretty much exhausted Oblivion's entire library of quests. I'd done everything there was to do. 
But naturally, this is Oblivion. That didn't stop me.
So I started from the beginning and did it all completely differently.
And then again. And again. And so on.
Realising that I could go on with Oblivion forever, I thought it'd be interesting to try something new. So I went back and played Morrowind.
And... and I didn't like it.
I still don't know to this day whether it was the less advanced graphics, the AI, the unimpressive sound design, the lack of dialogue, the primitive gameplay... I just really didn't like it at all. It offered a huge world, for sure, but I just felt no desire to explore it. Something was missing. Which is a tragedy, because everybody I know who played Morrowind before Oblivion say it's one of the best games ever. And I feel like I'm missing out. I'm still trying to force myself to get into it, but I don't know if that'll ever come to anything.

On a side note, I also liked Fallout 3. Nowhere near as much as Oblivion, mind. Not by a longshot. I didn't think it was as explorable or as generally beautiful to look at; post-apocalyptic, old-fashioned American wastelands don't really do it for me in terms of visuals. And I thought the narrative was pretty clunky and uninspiring. Granted, the game had some charming moments, and some pretty gorily fun parts, but I couldn't find it as replayable as Oblivion.

But Bethesda's innate ability to create and craft such inspiring, detailed, illustrious and beautiful worlds that you can just become completely immersed within, remains unchanged. I devoted hundreds of hours to these two games. I wanted to see everything the games had to offer.

Which is why I'm in a state of unbelievably rabid anticipation for The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. 
I've been following every scrap of information about the game and its development incredibly closely, as if some insatiable hunger inside me HAS to know every single detail about Skyrim, in order to fully appreciate the experience when it's released. 
And then today, when I saw the in-game trailer for the first time, and everything I'd read about was laid out in front of me, I just completely exploded with joy.
Seriously, it was quite a sight. I was actually pulling a frightening ":O" face all the way through the trailer, with the occasional girly 'squee' thrown in for good measure.

I cannot think of enough adequate adjectives to describe just how fucking excited I am for Skyrim. 
Maybe because, all in all, I know that with all the talent and history that Bethesda Game Studios possesses, there's no conceivable way that this game will not succeed in some way. If it incorporates all the best things that made Oblivion and Fallout 3 the masterpieces that they were, then this could possibly be the greatest and best game I've ever played.

Because Oblivion, so far, still firmly holds that title. For me, anyway.

*Story over* :3


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

* Wipes tear from cheek* What a beautiful story!


----------



## Variasam2 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Haha, sorry! I got pretty carried away there. I just love TES so much :')


----------



## Xavan (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Yeah, I saw the new trailer, and I love it. Graphics aren't what I'm looking for though, it's gameplay. I saw gameplay, sure, but it still leaves people in the dark and can only sedate a game fag's hunger for so long. Being as I don't have my 360 anymore for personal reasons, this is going to be hard. If I dare hear one nerd yell,"OMGZ, wen will it be heer?!11!", I will buy a fucking Wii.


----------



## kashaki (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Variasam2 said:


> Haha, sorry! I got pretty carried away there. I just love TES so much :')


 
I know how you feel. Even though I got FO3 before Oblivion. It is still my one of the best games Ive played.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Tycho said:


> IMPERIAL GUARD GRUDGEMATCH.


 
*punches Jauffre*
HELP HELP THERE'S A PSYCHOPATH ON THE-
*surrenders*
I accept your surrender.
*punches*
BY THE NINE ASSAULT! ASSAUL-I accept your surre-HELP HELP PSYCHIPATH ON THE LOOS-I accept your surrender. 
*sits down*
*Punches Jauffre in the face and he folds over the table* x_x;


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Digitalpotato said:


> *punches Jauffre*
> HELP HELP THERE'S A PSYCHOPATH ON THE-
> *surrenders*
> I accept your surrender.
> ...



My favorite example.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Kaamos said:


> My favorite example.


 Awesome.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Kaamos said:


> My favorite example.


 
I liked  this and  this better. 

Dude I don't care if it breaks immersion, that kind of stuff is just freaking funny! XD 

If I could develop some stuff, I'd have a couple NPCs talking to each other and if you listen to them enough, they say,
"Is that person still listening to us?"
"Yep."
"It's kind of creepy."
"Maybe if we talk about something boring they'll go away."
"Good."
"I saw a mudcrab the other day."
"oh terrible things, I avoid them whenever I can!"

One thing I'd kind of like to see is maybe being able to create a diversion for the Thieves Guild by causing a distraction (like putting someone to sleep in public) so the guards won't go arrest you. 

And I wonder if it might be possible to lock onto a target..or for shopkeepers to at least not keep a bunch of stuff in front of them so in case your mouse or joystick slips it doesn't think you wanna steal shit from the store. (Although one time I managed to steal something from a shopkeeper and he just stood there gazing at teh door. Wow, I stole it from right under his nose the idiot!)


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Variasam2 said:


> I installed it, played it... then kept playing it. And the moment when I exited the Imperial Sewers for the first time, and saw the vast world of Cyrodiil laid before me, I just thought...
> "...My god. What have these people created?"


 
That's what I did, too. I actually hung out within 10 feet of that sewer and found a piece of wadded paper. I could pick it up or move it and IT WOULD STAY THERE. No matter where I put it, it's going to still be there. That little revelation was absolutely astonishing. I then proceeded to watch the sun move slowly across the sky (passage of daytime is 30x real time). I nearly threw up from amazement.

I logged 1500 HOURS into that game. It ate up so much time.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Kaamos said:


> My favorite example.



THEY KILLED CITY-SWIMMER! NOOOOOO!


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Kaamos said:


> My favorite example.


 
I like how she gets THROWN like she was a little straw doll.  Retarded Havok physics dickery.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Tycho said:


> I like how she gets THROWN like she was a little straw doll.  Retarded Havok physics dickery.


 
Best physics, imho. :T


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Tycho said:


> I like how she gets THROWN like she was a little straw doll.  Retarded Havok physics dickery.


 

But that was funny. :< I don't care if it's unrealistic - many stuff is hilarious *because* it's so unrealistic!


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Something else entertaining, is to paralyze a monster or person for a couple of seconds and then cast an area of effect destruction spell at the ground near them. Bodies go FLYING!


----------



## Attaman (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Variasam2 said:


> I had no idea what to do or where to go first. I knew I had to go find some bloke called Jauffre, but I was too captivated by the gorgeous landscapes and beautiful scenery.
> [...]
> So I went back and played Morrowind.
> And... and I didn't like it.



While I didn't see this complaint in your description directly, please tell me you at least found the world beautiful.



Variasam2 said:


> Such a vast, rich world, full of so much to see, so much to do... I was completely unfamiliar with the lore of The Elder Scrolls series, and I was desperate to learn more.


  Oblivion isn't a good place to start for that, really.  _Daggerfall_ and _Morrowind_ do much better, as _Oblivion_ was literally set after a gigantic retcon (The world of _Oblivion_?  It was supposed to be set in a _tropical jungle_, not Fantasy Europe w/ Biomes attached).



Variasam2 said:


> I still don't know to this day whether it was the less advanced graphics, the AI, the unimpressive sound design, the lack of dialogue, the primitive gameplay...


 I'm going to assume you mean here the lack of spoken dialogue?  As _Morrowind_ readily has a lot of dialogue, one complaint from some people that certain topics are too _much_ dialogue (Often in regard to main-quest info-dumps).



Variasam2 said:


> Maybe because, all in all, I know that with all the talent and history that Bethesda Game Studios possesses,


 Bethesda does much better with showing hype-worthy stuff, then just telling you about it in-game.  For example, one of the most _amazingly awesome_ things to occur as a result of Oblivion is barely referenced in a few sources, and was entirely off-screen.  You know what it was?  The Redoran defense of Ald'Ruhn.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

 anyone else excited to see the mods people come up with when the construction set goes public?


----------



## Attaman (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Fenrari said:


> anyone else excited to see the mods people come up with when the construction set goes public?


If I know the typical bethesda release?

Something being enchantable that should have been enchantable to start.
Nude mods.
Sex mods.
Better face mods.
Considering Dragons are a theme of this game, either something to be part-Dragon or ride a Dragon (if the latter isn't possible in the main game).

Anything else I'm probably missing?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

^ Many of those nude mods show up first cause they're easiest to do. 

That and Freud was right anyways - give people any bit of freedom and they find some way to turn it into sex. :/ no thanks, I'm more interested in some of those modsl ike the "Beautify Morrowind" mod. (A good half of Morrowind looks like it's covered in chocolate rain.)


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Mods for me:

Can't wait for alternate quests, texture repacks, some sort of "enhanced nature" mod, more weapons/armor/spells, and possibly some insane yet hilarious things people have done with Oblivion. (cast a spell on someone to make rocks fall on them, use a summon spell to change in-game properties in hilarious ways like lack of gravity, how much force people are pushed by when killed, that one absolutely amazing fish slap weapon, etc.)

EDIT: I found the fish slapping mod:
http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5135

Hilarious description:


> The Mod everyone has been waiting for has now been released! Ever felt  like slapping a guard with a slaughterfish, of course, who hasn't? Well  now with the Slaughterfish-2000(TM), brought to you from the makers of   Slaughterfish Toothpaste(TM), you can!!
> 
> Testimonials:
> 
> ...



Also, a question to those who agree; What makes Oblivion worse than Morrowind? Honest, non-raeg answers expected.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

If Skyrim has as much of a Mod backing as Oblivion does Skyrim will be great. But for Vanilla I'm also expecting much more from Skyrim.

The physics really do need an update though, some of the physics such as that video posted above are fine. But if you've ever shot the Adoring Fan off of Dive Rock and see him floating down as if hes a feather then you know it can be kind of annoying. I'd also kind of like a gibbing system which Fallout 3 and New Vegas has but not to that extent where you hit someone with a sword and all their limbs fly off. Should be able to toggle it for system load reasons.

I also was never much of a fan of the magic system in Oblivion and never made a pure mage because I didn't like having to choose different spells which was annoying. I may be asking to casualize it, but it's what I would like personally.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

One thing about the story that I don't really like: The Emperor dies at the beginning. Already been done!


----------



## Zerig (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Commiecomrade said:


> One thing about the story that I don't really like: The Emperor dies at the beginning. Already been done!



The part that bothered me is the fact that you have a good 8 seconds between spotting the assassin and the emperor being killed. That is plenty of time to push him out of the way or something, yet you stand there like an idiot and do nothing.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I'm probably the only person who has never played an Elder Scroll game. 

I don't know why I was never attracted to it despite all the hype surrounding this game. I should rent it, I think it deserves at least that much.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

 can't wait for someone to make a VATs Addon


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Fox Fang said:


> I'm probably the only person who has never played an Elder Scroll game.
> 
> I don't know why I was never attracted to it despite all the hype surrounding this game. I should rent it, I think it deserves at least that much.



Get out.   ---->


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

^ LOL.

Anyway what turned me away from Elder Scroll games in general was the fact that it looks like an MMO and I don't like MMO's. =/ I'm talking about Elder Scroll 3 though since I haven't seen anything on 4 yet. I am considering trying this one out though for certain.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Seeing as they were inspired by similar stuff... (Dungeons and Dragons)


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Yeah I figured as much.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Digitalpotato said:


> Seeing as they were inspired by similar stuff... (Dungeons and Dragons)


 
It all traces back to Tolkien, a lot of the time.  There are some other influences and injections of somewhat unique material into the world of fantasy RPGs but Tolkien's influence is plainly visible most of the time.  The Elder Scrolls had TRADITIONALLY (before fucking OBLIVION) been a little different, had tried to NOT let the Tolkien show through, by using unusual worlds and creatures and coming up with distinctive themes and characters (the Daedra, the Houses of Morrowind and the Tribunal, etc.)  Morrowind was a really good example of them "thinking outside the Tolkien/D&D box".

My 2 favorites of the series will always be Daggerfall and Morrowind.  Morrowind especially, actually - it was probably the best thing Bethesda ever put out (and technically, it was VERY late - Morrowind was SUPPOSED to be released not too long after Daggerfall.  Suppose it's just as well it got delayed).


----------



## Attaman (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Yeah, TES lore is slowly shifting more toward typical fantasy Lore but with a greater presence of Magic in daily lives / matters.  

Now, this isn't exactly to say that everything lost is a terrible thing (Who misses that the ultimate weapons based around the Gods were giant Rock'em Sock'em Robots? At least, enough to actively bitch about it.  Don't think anyone would complain if they heard Akuhasfasfas was supposed to fight Mehrunes at the end of Oblivion, but it got cut out with the Dragon Avatar instead), but it was a notably different universe.  The "Empire" was not Holy Roman Church / Medieval Europe, but Roman Legion.  The Empire wasn't in common legendary Europe (I say "common" as in this regard Tolkien pretty much stuck with what worked, although the same could probably be said for the Empire), but instead a bunch of Jungle Terrain.  The Elves weren't nice uptakers and teachers of humanity, they were dicks that tried to wage a war of extermination against them.  The Dwarves?  They kept delving too much into divine powers, and are now are down to a living population that can be measured on half a hand.  Orcs?  They're _common Imperial Citizens_.  Magic?  At least amongst Vvardenfell, it was something that could - at least on rudimentary levels - be taught to an entire Continent if you had someone willing to bother with the effort.

Bit of an info-dump, but... yeah.  Examples of it being different from typical fantasy.  Now, while some of it (alright, a bunch) remains, it is inevitably moving closer and closer to typical western fantasy realm.  It's a damn shame we haven't heard diddly about the Dwemer since _Morrowind_ because, really, _fucking huge plot waiting to happen._


----------



## Rouz (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Fox Fang said:


> ^ LOL.
> 
> Anyway what turned me away from Elder Scroll games in general was the fact that it looks like an MMO and I don't like MMO's. =/ I'm talking about Elder Scroll 3 though since I haven't seen anything on 4 yet. I am considering trying this one out though for certain.


 Its the reason I stayed away from Morrowind, but Oblvion had a physicality to it that made everything feel much better game-play wise. Oblivion is better from a gameplay perspective I believe while Morrowind had way more content from what I heard.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Rouz said:


> Its the reason I stayed away from Morrowind, but Oblvion had a physicality to it that made everything feel much better game-play wise. Oblivion is better from a gameplay perspective I believe while Morrowind had way more content from what I heard.



I would have to agree. Morrowinds combat and magic system, sucks. It's clunky, awkward, and unrealistic. However, Oblivion was so stinking dumbed down it's not even funny! I love how everything in Morrowind was so original and different in a vast area. Oblivion was just a common RPG with a little bit of Elder Scrolls lore and a title. 

But let us be honest people. There was some things that Oblivion did right to the game.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> There was some things that Oblivion did right to the game.


 
Yeah, but this is accentuate the negative game - nobody will mention how unrealistic it is for your dagger to slice through enemies like butter when you're supposed to have missed because "Pen and paper fighting is so much more intelligent".

Intelligent button clicking? Instead of "Bang. Bang. Bang" it's "Click, click, clickclickclick click click. Click. Click. Click. Click. Finally, hit."


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

So what I'm seeing is that Morrowind players are jaded with Oblivion because they dumbed it down somehow; though Oblivion's combat and magic was superior, it was just oversimplified into a generic RPG.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

You are correct good sir.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Commiecomrade said:


> So what I'm seeing is that Morrowind players are jaded with Oblivion because they dumbed it down somehow; though Oblivion's combat and magic was superior, it was just oversimplified into a generic RPG.


 
I personally feel that while *some* of the very basic aspects of combat in Oblivion were an improvement and more suited to the sort of RPG the Elder Scrolls series IS, the magic was no real improvement.  Magic was very potent in Morrowind, and in Oblivion it was SCREAMINGLY overpowered.  Not improved.  Just unnecessarily simplified and overpowered.  Playing a mage in Oblivion was practically guaranteed easy-mode unless you were an imbecile or you couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with a ranged attack.

And yet, despite all the "improvement"/dumbing-down and overpowering they did to the other archetypes, the stealthy archetype was once again relegated to being the red-headed stepchild of the three.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Tycho said:


> Playing a mage in Oblivion was practically guaranteed easy-mode unless you were an imbecile or you couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with a ranged attack.


 
Even then, you could just use area of effect spells.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

To be fair, Magic was completely broken even in Morrowind:  Level 1, Argonian, found a Ring of "Fuck You non-Argonians".  Something like a 20ft or 30ft radius poison ring on touch, 10-30ish damage for 20 seconds.  Found it in the very first bandit cave due to a lucky item spawning, and it had enough charge to be used 4-5 times at once.

So, in other words, 200-600 damage Ring that could hit multiple opponents at once, of a type that only two races had any sort of resistance to (one of which has a number of non-slave characters you can practically count on a hand), and would do absolutely zero damage if reflected onto my character.

I never had to pick up a Weapon until my levels reached second-digit.  Though I will admit, I had _fun_ when I forgot about Redguard resistance and suddenly found myself on the receiving end of a pissed off Redguard Battlemage with a Nordic Battleaxe.  "Back to the door!  _Back to the door!_"


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



> To be fair, Magic was completely broken even in Morrowind:  Level 1,  Argonian, found a Ring of "Fuck You non-Argonians".  Something like a  20ft or 30ft radius poison ring on touch, 10-30ish damage for 20  seconds.


I fell out of my chair when I read this.

Another thing that seems to be a issue with people in Oblivion is the level scaling. However, I like how there are some monsters that grow in strength as you level. I do NOT like how lower level equipment and monsters become IMPOSSIBLE to find at a later level...


----------



## SkaFox (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I just watched the newest Skyrim trailer. I'll just say that I need new pants. If its as good as it looks, I will marry every single person at Bethesda.


----------



## Xavan (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



SkaFox said:


> I just watched the newest Skyrim trailer. I'll just say that I need new pants. If its as good as it looks, I will marry every single person at Bethesda.



Trailers are always over-hyped, most of that wasn't gameplay. Though it may impress at first, watch it about 10 more times. That's the equivalent of the game, since quests will keep you in the same environment. I hope this isn't the case, but it is for many over-hyped games.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Xavan said:


> Trailers are always over-hyped, most of that wasn't gameplay. Though it may impress at first, watch it about 10 more times. That's the equivalent of the game, since quests will keep you in the same environment. I hope this isn't the case, but it is for many over-hyped games.


 
True, but then again, so little is revealed, so we can't make assumptions just yet.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I just hope they have amazing quest lines like The Dark Brotherhood and partially the Thieves Guild. Main storyline and Mages guild were bad, Fighter's was ok.


----------



## Tolgron (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Given that Imperial society has broken down following the end of the Imperial succession, I'm not sure if the guilds from the old games would survive intact. It could be that they become left over as relics of the old Empire, sort of like how Roman administration systems and provincial boundaries were usually preserved in some parts of the former Western Roman Empire after it collapsed, but I would not be surprised if we see them changed, if not replaced with something new completely.

If they do remain in some shape or form, I do hope they revamp how they worked in Oblivion. I rather liked the skill restrictions from Morrowind, where you needed certain skill levels before you could advance to higher ranks. To me, it made no sense that I could complete the Mages' Guild storyline and become head of said guild without having any magical talent whatsoever, nor requiring to use magic much during the course of the quests.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I can' wait to see the Dunmer cowering beneath the whips of their Argonian slave masters. After the Oblivion crisis, the remaining Tribunal fell into distress, and the Ministry of Truth crashed into Vvardenfell. During this time of Morrowinds religious and political crisis, the Argonians of Black Marsh invade and capture Morrowind. After many years of slave raids on Black marsh, the Argonians see the chance to capture the territory of the hated Dunmer. BOO-YA!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



OnyxVulpine said:


> I just hope they have amazing quest lines like The Dark Brotherhood and partially the Thieves Guild. Main storyline and Mages guild were bad, Fighter's was ok.


 
The Dark Brotherhood was confirmed to return if I recall.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



> I just hope they have amazing quest lines like The Dark Brotherhood and  partially the Thieves Guild. Main storyline and Mages guild were bad,  Fighter's was ok.


Eh. I never partook in to much excitement from the Dark Brotherhood. In this day and age with all the 14 year old posers who think that "ninja assassins are da koolest thigs evr! So i change my gamertag to xxxninjaxassassin666xxx". Really ruined that whole idea fro me...


----------



## Attaman (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> I can' wait to see the Dunmer cowering beneath the whips of their Argonian slave masters. After the Oblivion crisis, the remaining Tribunal fell into distress, and the Ministry of Truth crashed into Vvardenfell. During this time of Morrowinds religious and political crisis, the Argonians of Black Marsh invade and capture Morrowind. After many years of slave raids on Black marsh, the Argonians see the chance to capture the territory of the hated Dunmer. BOO-YA!


 
You _Enwa!_


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> Eh. I never partook in to much excitement from the Dark Brotherhood. In this day and age with all the 14 year old posers who think that "ninja assassins are da koolest thigs evr! So i change my gamertag to xxxninjaxassassin666xxx". Really ruined that whole idea fro me...


 
But you're not really a ninja assassin. You're more of a part of an occult, partaking in actions usually attributed to hitmen.

Besides, I loved the assassinations. The Mages Guild was a little annoying, The Fighter's Guild didn't really offer that much, but the Thieves Guild was the best. 



Spoiler



I STOLE AN ELDER SCROLL.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> Eh. I never partook in to much excitement from the Dark Brotherhood. In this day and age with all the 14 year old posers who think that "ninja assassins are da koolest thigs evr! So i change my gamertag to xxxninjaxassassin666xxx". Really ruined that whole idea fro me...


 
I liked the Dark Brotherhood because those were the only NPCs in the entire game that actually had a personality. I didn't care when Martin sacrificed himself or if Baurus lived or died because as far as I was aware they were just another quest objective. The guys in the Brotherhood actually had interesting backstories and were the only guild you actually felt like a true member of, then they made a dick move and made you have to kill off the only interesting cast in the whole game. Afterwards the Brotherhood felt no better than any of the other faceless guilds. :c

The Gray Fox had a pretty interesting story too, but you never really get very involved with it until the end of the Thieves Guild.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

True that the mages guild was a little bland. I happened to like the Fighters guild quest line because of the ties to Black Marsh and the Hist tree. The Thieves guild was really interesting, although a bit short. I will admit the Dark Brotherhood was a very in-depth and fascinating guild.

I am someone who does not like things that are popular. With Assassins being so "cool and bad ass", and extremely cliche,  I resented their very appearance. No matter how hawt Ocheeva is.... :3


----------



## Waffles (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> True that the mages guild was a little bland. I happened to like the Fighters guild quest line because of the ties to Black Marsh and the Hist tree. The Thieves guild was really interesting, although a bit short. I will admit the Dark Brotherhood was a very in-depth and fascinating guild.
> 
> I am someone who does not like things that are popular. With Assassins being so "cool and bad ass", and extremely cliche,  I resented their very appearance. No matter how hawt Ocheeva is.... :3


inb4 scalie necrophilia


----------



## jeff (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

looks so bland and uninteresting


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> I am someone who does not like things that are popular.


 
Elder Scrolls in its entirety seems to be an exception, then.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I liked the Dark Brotherhood due to, like it was said above, you were like family and how that Khajiit apologized right before you had to kill him. The twists of killing the other members of the Black Hand etc. After that it was boring though. The Mage's Guild was boring because it was just some powerful guy coming back that you had to kill, and he just looked like a regular guy.

Thieves was fun but the only annoying thing was CAPITAL CAPITAL CAPITAL CAPITAL CAPITAL CAPITAL and the Cowl looked rather bleh. Fighter's Guild had a nice twist with the sap and the Main just seemed tedious with the armor at the end being useless..

My favorite thing to do is join the Dark Brotherhood for the outfit, then do the Thieves Guild for the Cowl, then use the cowl for the Dark Brotherhood so I don't have obscene amounts of infamy.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Bah, everyone knows Morag Tong is better than the Dark Brotherhood.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



> Bah, everyone knows Morag Tong is better than the Dark Brotherhood.



This.

In Morrowind the Morag Tong was a legal assassins guild, with a allot of local lore, back story and politics. And they try to please Prince Mephala (Daedric lords don't really have a "sex" understood to puny mortal minds, they are always referred to princes).


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I never tried Morrowind and I've heard it's difficult to like Morrowind if you tried Oblivion first.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Personally, I feel that "hard to like" is a load of crock for people who're more use to modern games than prior ones, but don't want to admit it.  I mean, I played _Baldur's Gate_, _Morrowind_, and other such games long before I played _Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen_, and a lot of the complaints given toward Morrowind from the "Oblivion is just so much better" crowd are akin to the differences between such games and _Blood Omen_.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Is it November yet?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



OnyxVulpine said:


> I never tried Morrowind and I've heard it's difficult to like Morrowind if you tried Oblivion first.


 

That's because elder Scrolls doesn't make sequels that are too similar to the previous ones so they wait a really long while in between games. long enough for them to have aged visibly. 

Then again though my problem with morrowind lies with the fact that the main storyline has you prove you are the Nerevarine and gives you the most annoying quests ever, as well as how the fighting is supposedly intelligent but yet I've failed to see why. I didn't have to use strategy to attack...unless maybe I was using a spear then I had to hit a couple buttons to make it strike, it was just "Click, click, click click  click click click" and hope it hits.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

That's why I never really go with the fighters in Oblivion. I like playing with actual blocking etc like Condemned but even with max block and blade, I block take damage stumble then get wailed on and die at high difficulties. So the most I can do is enjoy being an archer kiting everyone shooting poisoned arrows at them.

Really hoping all of that changes, I didn't like the magic system very much either. So much spells and it was annoying to switch through all of them.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Digitalpotato said:


> Then again though my problem with morrowind lies with the fact that the main storyline has you prove you are the Nerevarine


 There is some ambiguity in the story, mind.  All the prior Nerevarine were Dunmer (and, to my understanding, the Morrowind protagonist never had their race confirmed), you can respond to the likes of Dagoth Ur with "I'm not sure", some of the camps / houses go "We don't recognize you as Nerevarine, but close enough to follow anyways", etcetera.



Digitalpotato said:


> and gives you the most annoying quests ever, as well as how the fighting is supposedly intelligent but yet I've failed to see why. I didn't have to use strategy to attack...unless maybe I was using a spear then I had to hit a couple buttons to make it strike, it was just "Click, click, click click  click click click" and hope it hits.


Yeah, fighting was one of the main problems with Morrowind.  Magic made sense in that you either hit, or missed.  Combat didn't make sense insofar as the whole "Wail for half an hour hit once at early levels" style of gameplay.  



OnyxVulpine said:


> Really hoping all of that changes, I didn't like the magic system very much either. So much spells and it was annoying to switch through all of them.


If the Spell-System is easy to navigate, most probably it means you're losing the option for customizable spells.  However, PC or Console, it shouldn't be that big a pain going through your spell list:  Unless you take every spell you can, your list on average won't go above 10-15 spells / spell effects, and that gets more "annoying" insofar as having to enter the menu to switch than "annoying" in "It's a pain having to go through all these spells".

I'll admit, though, a spell "hot bar" would be nice (Ex:  Press control stick / keyboard button / shoulder button, give a wheel of 4-8 spells that you can save for easy reference).


----------



## Waffles (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I liked the hotkey system in Obliv, just go "1" have you have your sword and shield equipped, 2 for bow and arrows, 3-9 for your spells/extra equips. Worked lovely.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Attaman said:


> There is some ambiguity in the story, mind.  All the prior Nerevarine were Dunmer (and, to my understanding, the Morrowind protagonist never had their race confirmed), you can respond to the likes of Dagoth Ur with "I'm not sure", some of the camps / houses go "We don't recognize you as Nerevarine, but close enough to follow anyways", etcetera.


 
"Oh, I should acknowledge you as the Nerevarine - but in order to do so, I want you to go _all the awy to the other side of the island_ to find a wife for me and did I mention she doesn't know how to walk so she'll get stuck on any change of elevation? LULZ! IF you can endure that you deserve to be able to fight Dagoth Ur!"

"Alright, so lemme see if that place you cleared out is really cleared out if I'm to acknowledge you as the Nerevarine. I can water-walk except I'll get stuck if you go too far. Hey wait for me. Hey, wait for me. Hey, wait for me. Hey, wait for me. Hey, wait for me. Hey, wait for me. Hey, wait for me." *walks at four centimeters an hour*

fuck the Daggerfall guards...*that* stupid voice is what I hear in my nightmares. *shudder*

"HALT HALT HALT HAL-HAL-HALT-HALT-HALT-HAL-HALT-HAL-HALT-HAL-HAL-HAL-HALT-HAL-HALT"

...fuck my life. 


It would be annoying...yet funny at the same time if the previous three nightmares came to haunt me in Skyrim. 

"STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINAL SCUM!"
"Hey, wait for me!"
"HALT! HALT! HAL-HAL-HALT!


----------



## Waffles (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Digitalpotato said:


> It would be annoying...yet funny at the same time if the previous three nightmares came to haunt me in Skyrim.
> 
> "STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINAL SCUM!"
> "Hey, wait for me!"
> "HALT! HALT! HAL-HAL-HALT!


"HEY, HALT RIGHT THERE AND WAIT FOR ME, CRIMINAL SCUM!"


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



OnyxVulpine said:


> I like playing with actual blocking etc like Condemned


 
If close quarters combat in Skyrim is even CLOSE to the combat in Condemned...

I will scream with joy.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Commiecomrade said:


> If close quarters combat in Skyrim is even CLOSE to the combat in Condemned...
> 
> I will scream with joy.


 

That would be nice.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

The way I play probably doesn't go well with it. I liked to have different levels of spells for different damage and mana cost plus some defensive or whatever else it was, I just never enjoyed it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I'm hoping we will see better defensive spells. Maybe a weak "any kind of damage" shield, and then more powerful shields for specific elements like fire or frost.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Yes, please!


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

It is confirmed that there are only 85 spells in the game. Wow....


----------



## Tycho (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> It is confirmed that there are only 85 spells in the game. Wow....


 
WAY TO GO, TODD.

Fucking idiot.  He's overseeing the murder of a once-great series and probably grinning like a shark, thinking about all the console cashbux he's going to rake in with his OOH SHINY dumbed-down TES cash-in.  Fuck Todd Howard in the face.  Greedy fetcher.


----------



## kashaki (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> It is confirmed that there are only 85 spells in the game. Wow....


Spell Effects. So like fireball, Flamethrower, Rune spells, Water walking, so on and so on.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> It is confirmed that there are only 85 spells in the game. Wow....


 
Spell effects, like the person above mentioned.

Also things like fireball and flamethrower only count as one, dependant on how you press the button, Ã  la Bioshock apparently.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

This is the information that I got from Gameinformer, 





> The world of Skyrim features over 85 spells, many of which can be used in a variety of ways.



I really hope it is meant to be spell effects...


----------



## SpunkyLovePup (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

i know that the next 400 hours of my life is going to go to good like kill some big ass rats lol


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> This is the information that I got from Gameinformer,
> 
> I really hope it is meant to be spell effects...


 They're spell effects.

God you people are so alarmist.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Digitalpotato said:


> "Oh, I should acknowledge you as the Nerevarine - but in order to do so, I want you to go _all the awy to the other side of the island_ to find a wife for me and did I mention she doesn't know how to walk so she'll get stuck on any change of elevation? LULZ! IF you can endure that you deserve to be able to fight Dagoth Ur!"
> 
> "Alright, so lemme see if that place you cleared out is really cleared out if I'm to acknowledge you as the Nerevarine. I can water-walk except I'll get stuck if you go too far. Hey wait for me. Hey, wait for me. Hey, wait for me. Hey, wait for me. Hey, wait for me. Hey, wait for me. Hey, wait for me." *walks at four centimeters an hour*
> 
> ...


 

I never played Daggerfall, until I looked up the following video:

[yt]18CGW9P5Y9M[/yt]


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I never played Daggerfall, until I looked up the following video:


 
Not only is it filled with HALT spamming, that music is so...fucking...tedious.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Funny, is it not? Playing old games, then you realize..... What were they thinking when they made this...?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> Funny, is it not? Playing old games, then you realize..... What were they thinking when they made this...?








Goodness, look at those horrid graphics.  And no sound either! It's so OLD! And yet people keep playing it and tinkering with it.  What are they thinking?






Oh my gosh, those graphics are so HORRIBLE, and there's no plot or anything, and people BUY this game and love it! What are they thinking?





They're thinking: THIS IS FUN

And that's all that should ever really matter in a game, when playing or making it.  Old or new.


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

caz people are out of there minds thats why they buy games like that, oh im going to go play so pong and pit fall.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Tycho said:


> They're thinking: THIS IS FUN
> 
> And that's all that should ever really matter in a game, when playing or making it.  Old or new.


 
I don't really think graphics come into it if the game's controls/mechanics are really weird. I mean, I love rougelikes, but why do I need five different buttons to lick something? :v


----------



## Waffles (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Kirbizard said:


> I don't really think graphics come into it if the game's controls/mechanics are really weird. I mean, I love rougelikes, but why do I need five different buttons to lick something? :v


 Because button 1 licks it, but button 2 licks it _KINKILY_.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Old games are still fun. However, when you hate something about it, then play another game without it, it's hard to go back.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Upon watching the "Art of Skyrim" development video on Game informer, I saw some concept art on a Argonian. See for yourself..

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2011/01/26/the-art-of-skyrim.aspx

The drawing appears at 2:17 on the left side of the screen.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> Upon watching the "Art of Skyrim" development video on Game informer, I saw some concept art on a Argonian. See for yourself..
> 
> http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2011/01/26/the-art-of-skyrim.aspx
> 
> The drawing appears at 2:17 on the left side of the screen.



Could it be any more vague?

Bipedal, but the head structure and tail looks more promising. Then again maybe they'll just go "Fuck it" and make lizardhumans. 

Time will tell.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE! (you read this in The Professor's voice)

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/03/10/skyrim-like-morrowind/


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Heckler & Koch said:


> New Vegas wasn't made by Bethesda.


 
George Lucas didn't direct Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Holsety (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Bobskunk said:


> George Lucas didn't direct Empire Strikes Back.


 Clearly this means George Lucas is the cause of every bad sequel or prequel ever in the history of entertainment industries.


We can probably blame him for Twilight too.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



> We can probably blame him for Twilight too.



LOL!


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Well the rumors of an Elder Scrolls MMO are back...

http://www.vg247.com/2011/03/15/bethesda-readies-for-mmo-launches-with-irish-customer-centre/

http://bethblog.com/index.php/2011/...s-opening-customer-support-office-in-ireland/


----------



## JadeFire (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Now the rumors actually have some substance this time around. It'll be interesting/terrifying to see what becomes of it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

No MMO's please. I'd rather fight the AI than get killed mercilessly by people with less of a life than me.


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

i found some pics, sorry if you seen them alredy. http://www.gamefaqs.com/xbox360/615803-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/images

omg only 4 pic the rest are the same dame you game faqs


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Spunky, there is in-game footage now. Who needs screen shots? Damn Foxes....

If a MMO is indeed released based on Elder Scrolls lore, I believe it will destroy the series, well maybe not so dramatic, but I don't think it will be good. There are enough MMO's...


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> Spunky, there is in-game footage now. Who needs screen shots? Damn Foxes.



yeah sorry im to old school for my self some times *giggel*


----------



## MentulMaet (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

They're yet to introduce the character creation system. Quite curious and stuff you know.


----------



## JadeFire (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

They've also yet to show any of the beast races, too. Or at least I haven't seen any yet (apart from a single piece of concept art). I'm curious as to what the Khajiit and Argonians are going to look like.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



JadeFire said:


> They've also yet to show any of the beast races, too. Or at least I haven't seen any yet (apart from a single piece of concept art). I'm curious as to what the Khajiit and Argonians are going to look like.


 
Hopefully they're working hard on that.

I really want it to be easier to make someone who looks like me, or at least someone very popular. There was a mod that turned Count Skingrad into Monty Burns. Oh, that was creepy.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Someday very soon, there will be mush more detail on Skyrim. I for one am going insane on not knowing what the People of the Root's new appearance is going to be...


----------



## JadeFire (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I wonder if M'aiq the Liar or a descendant of his will be in Skyrim? "M'aiq is glad he is not in Summerset like so many first thought. Sure it's cold, but M'iaq prefers a strong viking over a squishy wizard any day." "M'aiq doesn't know why so many are upset with Greg Keye's book. People don't find the ruins of Vvardenfell funny like I do? It's hilarious. Heh heh heh." Etc.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



JadeFire said:


> I wonder if M'aiq the Liar or a descendant of his will be in Skyrim? "M'aiq is glad he is not in Summerset like so many first thought. Sure it's cold, but M'iaq prefers a strong viking over a squishy wizard any day." "M'aiq doesn't know why so many are upset with Greg Keye's book. People don't find the ruins of Vvardenfell funny like I do? It's hilarious. Heh heh heh." Etc.


 
M'aiq in Morrowind was amusing.  He was pretty much just a mouthpiece for the devs to tell people who were whining about things like the absence of horses on Vvardenfell to can it, but he was funny/somewhat cleverly written.  In Oblivion he wasn't funny anymore.  He was just a tool.  A tool who ran really fast and couldn't be killed without console tampering.  They killed the joke within the course of only one sequel of its introduction.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

M'aiq is glad he doesn't have to swing a weapon twenty times to hit someone in right front of him. How does randomly missing make one more intelligent, M'aiq wonders. 
M'aiq likes to use magic. M'aiq is glad that Magicka recharges so he can actually use magic without weighing him down with potions or exploiting a bugged alchemy skill.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Digitalpotato said:


> M'aiq is glad he doesn't have to swing a weapon twenty times to hit someone in right front of him. How does randomly missing make one more intelligent, M'aiq wonders.



That was a trapping of old "roll a 20 sided die to see if you hit" mechanics and was kind of silly in a game without any turns or rounds.  I can agree with that.



Digitalpotato said:


> M'aiq likes to use magic. M'aiq is glad that Magicka recharges so he can actually use magic without weighing him down with potions or exploiting a bugged alchemy skill.



Magicka recharging was not a bad idea and it made the Atronach more of a tradeoff (and less godly) which isn't all bad (though the Atronach in Oblivion is really kinda nerfy).  That said, ditching spell fizzles and putting in stupid arbitrary limits of 25/50/75 spell skill prerequisite for casting was dumb and using an "armor dulls magicka effectiveness" mechanic was dumb.  And alchemy is stupid-crazy OP'd in Oblivion by comparison to Morrowind.  Mages are gods in Oblivion where they were simply powerful in Morrowind.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Tycho said:


> And alchemy is stupid-crazy OP'd in Oblivion by comparison to Morrowind.  Mages are gods in Oblivion where they were simply powerful in Morrowind.


 
Alchemy in Morrowind was hilarious. "I can make a crappy intelligence potion to increase my intelligence to make me better at alchemy to make a not-so-crappy intelligence potion to increase my intelligence to make me better at alchemy to make a decent intelligence potion to increase my intelligence to make me better at alchemy to make a really good intelligence potion to increase my intelligence to make me better at alchemy to make an awesome intelligence potion to make me better at alchemy so I can make UBER FUCKING POTIONS OF GODLY MIGHT".


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I always played the Atronach Birthsign. It put a different spin on game play. And with my sorcerer's ring and my level 30+ Spelldrinker amulet, I had 101% spell absorption and a huge Magicka reserve, I was unstoppable, even with the difficulty slider maxed.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I'm just glad this will finally be the end of gamebryo and they'll have a new engine that doesn't suck shit fuck you bethesda and fuck gamebryo

fuck gamebryo

FUCK gamebryo

Fuck GAMEBRYO

*FUCK.  GAMEBRYO.*


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

M'aiq liked how stupid people behaved, though. Made interacting with the civilians of the empire entertaining.


----------



## HidesHisFace (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



> M'aiq is glad he doesn't have to swing a weapon twenty times to hit someone in right front of him. How does randomly missing make one more intelligent, M'aiq wonders.


M'aiq can now, instead of missing something 20 times in a row, hit something 20 times in a row without dealing any significant damage, because M'aiq is poor at swinging sword and stuff.

In other words... From two wrong thing, I prefer missing a hit because of crappy game mechanics instead of having Paper Daedric Claymore of doom, or Nerf Daedric Bow.

As for alchemy... In Morrowind it was potential game-breaker, in Oblivion... Not so much if I remember, but potions made such schools as alteration and misticism basically obsolete, just like magicka regen made Atronach totally useless for pure mages.
I hope they will balance it out better in Skyrim... Wait, no... I do not have a hope.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



HidesHisFace said:


> As for alchemy... In Morrowind it was potential game-breaker, in Oblivion... Not so much if I remember, but potions made such schools as alteration and misticism basically obsolete, just like magicka regen made Atronach totally useless for pure mages.
> I hope they will balance it out better in Skyrim... Wait, no... I do not have a hope.


 
Potion making in Oblivion was total idiot-mode.  If potions in Morrowind were easy, potions in Oblivion were effortless, and skyrocketing your way to 100 Alchemy was pathetically easy and insanely profitable.


----------



## HidesHisFace (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

True, no negative side effects, no chance of failure... Well, this idiot-mode applies to pretty much everything in Oblivion anyway. just an example:
Spells - no chance of failure and lack of many fun effects, like mark and recall or levitation, the only good idea was weakening spells by wearing an armour, but it was not executed very well...
Than we got magic compass and lack of ability not to use it etc.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



HidesHisFace said:


> M'aiq can now, instead of missing something 20 times in a row, hit something 20 times in a row without dealing any significant damage, because M'aiq is poor at swinging sword and stuff.


 
If I'm missing, I'd rather the enemy step out of the way at least - really breaks immersion if my dagger goes through the enemy like butter and they don't get hurt at all or it looks like I just sliced mid-air yet I somehow hit them. 

But then again, I only say this for people into immersion - Something always reminds me it's a game sooner or later. 

*Talks to the NPC and he responds to a question in the exact same way he did earlier.*
*Someone who looks like an animated corpse or plasticine doll walks by*


----------



## Garfang (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Man this game looks Awesome!!!!! can't wait  Two wield weapon? :O and new graphics? and new Models? new Mechanics? great


----------



## Akselmo (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I hope it won't be such a letdown like Oblivion was. But there is always mods!


----------



## kashaki (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

New Interview


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Oh No!

*Skyrim Canceled! â€” April 1, 2011*

Bethesda executive producer Todd Howard dropped a bomb on the gaming community today when he announced that the widely-awaited sequel to Oblivion, Skyrim,  was "indefinitely delayed". He claimed that although there had been  some positive feedback about the game, the general feeling was negative  and that the team needed to re-evaluate the reaction from the fanbase.
 "We've read all the forum comments and realized that we don't have  any idea what we're supposed to be doing", said Howard. "We need to look  at the whole project from fresh."
 Howard's comments were reiterated by VP Pete Hines:  "We've missed the target on this one. We should have got the community  involved earlier. I think we all realise, from feedback we've received  so far, that we are all indeed 'lame' and it's certainly true that none  of us have girlfriends."
 Further comments from Howard suggested that there were deeper  problems in the game. "We had to accept that we couldn't do that  "Radiant Story" thing - it was too confusing, messed up the game world,  and made us realize that we had to delay the game for another year, just  to make it work"
 The last word goes to Pete Hines: "We would like to thank to Game  Informer Magazine for covering the story in-depth, but right now we have  to sit back and think."
 Nobody at Bethesda was prepared to give a revised date for release. From your roving reported, Polar Foil.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Hiskkvhiss said:


> Oh No!
> 
> *Skyrim Canceled! â€” April 1, 2011*
> 
> ...


 
April fool, hurr hurr.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Here's some Gameplay of Skyrim.
Looks pretty cool though.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Here's some Gameplay of Skyrim.
> Looks pretty cool though.


 
I'm not that impressed, really.  lol


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Tycho said:


> I'm not that impressed, really.  lol


 
Well they are using Oblivion's old engine to test it....so not really much to say. But I do love the dragons.
:V


----------



## Tycho (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Well they are using Oblivion's old engine to test it....so not really much to say. But I do love the dragons.
> :V


 
Ugh, the one female NPC with the black hair - she's fucking annoying.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Tycho said:


> Ugh, the one female NPC with the black hair - she's fucking annoying.


 
More annoying than the Adoring fan I do say so myself. 
I'll probably set her on fire, then console revive her to attack some guards. :V


----------



## KrazyRandomness (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I *so *want to play Elder Scrolls V.  I've played VI and loved it, can't wait to try out V.  And, are you an Argonian in the game?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Tycho said:


> Ugh, the one female NPC with the black hair - she's fucking annoying.


 
The AI keeps spazzing out when it to comes sitting down. You'd think that picking a chair would be easy.


----------



## Zerig (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



KrazyRandomness said:


> I *so *want to play Elder Scrolls V.  I've played VI and loved it, can't wait to try out V.  And, are you an Argonian in the game?


 
So does everyone fail this hard in the future?


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

No duh, Tycho! 



> And, are you an Argonian in the game?


If this is directed towards me, Always...


----------



## JadeFire (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

First Skyrim Khajiit I've seen so far. Meow! :3
http://pc.ign.com/dor/objects/93395...elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-20110415033047799.html

And here's an Orc: http://pc.ign.com/dor/objects/93395...elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-20110415033053299.html

So far, the beast races are looking good. Still waiting on the Argonian, though.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

What I dislike, overall, is the plot and gameplay presentation of the new games.

The plot of V, compared to IV, is pretty good.  Still somewhat cliche, but the background changes between IV and V are much more notable than the ones between III and IV.  But, at the same time... they're much more notable (Or, more accurately, use the framework set by IV to make absolutely NOTHING you did in III make a difference).  You saved Vvardenfell?  No, it was hit by a meteor.  And a flood.  And then its surviving natives were driven to the ice wastes by Argonians.  Oh, and the Nerevarine is lost somewhere most probably trying to go "Fuck you I'm a Dragon!"  You saved the Empire?  No, it was fractured entirely.  The Septim line is still gone, pretty much everyone's gone to stabbing everyone in the back, Daedra and Aedra can still fuck with people, etcetera.  

Is it really _that_ difficult to make a sequel these days that doesn't do that?  At least Dead Rising told you that was the case about 2/3 into the plot.  Most of the sequels these days are just "... BUT SUDDENLY! PROTAGONIST FORGOT ABOUT THIS ONE! HUR HUR!" or, "... BUT SUDDENLY!  A WILD [X] APPEARS, BRINGING THE EMPIRE TO ITS KNEES!"  Really?  Can't think of anything else?


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

I have no idea why they based the story on the most boring generic race of all.

White people.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



RagnarokChu said:


> I have no idea why they based the story on the most boring generic race of all.
> 
> White people.


 
Well, they already gave the black people a turn (technically), and the Darkie Elves had a turn too.  They decided to go with the crazy face-painted crackers this time around.

EDIT: Don't get me wrong.  I loved the Dark Elves (Dunmer) and their distinct culture and history.  Even though a lot of them were mean bigots, they are probably the most fascinating race portrayed in the Elder Scrolls games to date and their homeland is one of the more unique settings I have seen.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

Well Dunmer are not all that great, Seeing how the dark-skinned bastards got their asses kicked by the People of the Root. Vengeance is found!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Tycho said:


> Well, they already gave the black people a turn (technically), and the Darkie Elves had a turn too.  They decided to go with the crazy face-painted crackers this time around.
> 
> EDIT: Don't get me wrong.  I loved the Dark Elves (Dunmer) and their distinct culture and history.  Even though a lot of them were mean bigots, they are probably the most fascinating race portrayed in the Elder Scrolls games to date and their homeland is one of the more unique settings I have seen.


 Main thing that's good about their portrayal is that, well, they aren't the most fucked up, blatantly evil elves of the realm.  I mean, name three Dunmer you see in _The Elder Scrolls III:Morrowind_ that follow the "Stereotypical Drow Asshole" character set?  

And why does it focus on Nords?  Skyrim.  You wouldn't focus a game in Black Marsh and center it on Bretons.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



> I mean, name three Dunmer you see in _The Elder Scrolls III:Morrowind_ that follow the "Stereotypical Drow Asshole" character set?



Alms Helothren, Fovus Faravel, and DEFIANTLY Dranas Sarathram, the slaving bastard...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Attaman said:


> Main thing that's good about their portrayal is that, well, they aren't the most fucked up, blatantly evil elves of the realm.  I mean, name three Dunmer you see in _The Elder Scrolls III:Morrowind_ that follow the "Stereotypical Drow Asshole" character set?
> 
> And why does it focus on Nords?  Skyrim.  You wouldn't focus a game in Black Marsh and center it on Bretons.


 
Yeah; it's basically going to be Norse Scandinavian stuff.

Which is totally awesome.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Attaman said:


> What I dislike, overall, is the plot and gameplay presentation of the new games.
> 
> The plot of V, compared to IV, is pretty good.  Still somewhat cliche, but the background changes between IV and V are much more notable than the ones between III and IV.  But, at the same time... they're much more notable (Or, more accurately, use the framework set by IV to make absolutely NOTHING you did in III make a difference).  You saved Vvardenfell?  No, it was hit by a meteor.  And a flood.  And then its surviving natives were driven to the ice wastes by Argonians.  Oh, and the Nerevarine is lost somewhere most probably trying to go "Fuck you I'm a Dragon!"  You saved the Empire?  No, it was fractured entirely.  The Septim line is still gone, pretty much everyone's gone to stabbing everyone in the back, Daedra and Aedra can still fuck with people, etcetera.
> 
> Is it really _that_ difficult to make a sequel these days that doesn't do that?  At least Dead Rising told you that was the case about 2/3 into the plot.  Most of the sequels these days are just "... BUT SUDDENLY! PROTAGONIST FORGOT ABOUT THIS ONE! HUR HUR!" or, "... BUT SUDDENLY!  A WILD [X] APPEARS, BRINGING THE EMPIRE TO ITS KNEES!"  Really?  Can't think of anything else?


 
Because most people consider true art to be angsty and shit - if it was all "The empire is still there" and "Nerevarine saved the world", you'd be hearing people say "*yawn* generic happy ending. Bethesda you're cheap, grow up." Heck, even if they left it ambiguous, most people would assume the worst happened. 

Course you know they could make it the most overcomplicated game of all times just to boost the PC gamer stereotype ego and they'd *still* be crying that it's not "Daggerfall" enough. Bethesda really shouldn't bother making Elder Scrolls games if they don't want to deal with a perpetually screaming and crying audience. (They've been howling since Daggerfall.)


----------



## JadeFire (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

There were many people who thought Morrowind wasn't "Daggerfall enough", and oh so many people bawwing that Oblivion wasn't "Morrowind enough". I wonder how many people will dislike Skyrim for not being "Oblivion enough."?

And technically the Empire is still there. Fractured all to hell, but apparently still there. That has to be worth something, right?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



JadeFire said:


> There were many people who thought Morrowind wasn't "Daggerfall enough", and oh so many people bawwing that Oblivion wasn't "Morrowind enough". I wonder how many people will dislike Skyrim for not being "Oblivion enough."?


 
ADF already complained that Skyrim wasn't Oblivion enough. However good luck getting someone who reinforces so many stereotypes to mysteriously start praising Oblivion. *is going to be flamed to hell for that*


----------



## Garfang (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*

guys did you heard? that Skyrim will be the same game on Consols and PC...... only in PC will have slight better resolution and textures ... and Skyrim will be a Dx 9 game... wtf? !!!! are they crazy?? stupid consoles makes good pc games awful...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 20, 2011)

And here I thought they'd have different stories on the PC vs the console...what a drag on me for looking at that part and not the tech specs.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 20, 2011)

Dx9 games are outdated. Why wouldn't they add dx11 or 10 to it? Now they're going too lazy.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 20, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Dx9 games are outdated. Why wouldn't they add dx11 or 10 to it? Now they're going too lazy.


 
Well they didnt say that they won't put it in the future.. but when the game will be release its going to be a Dx 9 game... sigh idd lazy!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 20, 2011)

Garfang said:


> Well they didnt say that they won't put it in the future.. but when the game will be release its going to be a Dx 9 game... sigh idd lazy!


 That gives me the feeling they publish unfinished stuff. not good


----------



## Garfang (Apr 20, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That gives me the feeling they publish unfinished stuff. not good



yeah  only because the consoles don't have more power than this !!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 20, 2011)

CONSOLES LACK THE POWER?


(insert rage/insanity pic here)

COMBINE MANY!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 20, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That gives me the feeling they publish unfinished stuff. not good


 
They do it all the time - Look at Daggerfall. When it was released, that game had more bugs than a museum bug collection.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 20, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> They do it all the time - Look at Daggerfall. When it was released, that game had more bugs than a museum bug collection.


 
They earned the "Bugthesda" epithet quite well.  There was a MASSIVE game-breaker bug in Daggerfall that sometimes made the main quest impossible to finish.  The rest of the game was so damn good though...


----------



## Attaman (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh man, you're all going to love this.



			
				Especially this said:
			
		

> The eight attribute categories from the previous Elder Scrolls game, Oblivion, have been cut out. Now you only have to worry about your Magicka to cast spells, Health for your hit points, and Stamina, which serves as a limiting factor when pulling off axe slashes and mace bashes in combat.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 21, 2011)

Well i just hope that the game would look cool anyway , and yeah if its indeed enormous then i like that


----------



## Tycho (Apr 21, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Oh man, you're all going to love this.


 






GOD FUCKING DAMMIT BETHESDA I HATE YOU FOREVER


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 21, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Oh man, you're all going to love this.


 
fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Garfang (Apr 21, 2011)

they trying to made it too much for consoles than PC ... well only time will say :/


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 21, 2011)

Awwww I can't bunnyhop around Skyrim or sneak around to get level-ups? :< Or break Alchemy to get free level-ups or make it more bearable if I'm playing as a mage? 

Also see that's where ADF was complaining at Skyrim for not being "oblivion" enough.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 21, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Awwww I can't bunnyhop around Skyrim or sneak around to get level-ups? :< Or break Alchemy to get free level-ups or make it more bearable if I'm playing as a mage?
> 
> Also see that's where ADF was complaining at Skyrim for not being "oblivion" enough.


From what I've seen, Sneak and Alchemy options will still be present.  Unless they're removing the Sneak and Alchemy skills too.  And now you don't need to worry about those pesky, mind-boggling "attributes" to get in your way either.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe I'll get to role-play more without roll-playing and the whole Statistical Adventure part of the RPG. 

Then again though that breaks my immersion but it's not hard to break my immersion. 

*talks to someone and they say the line in the exact same way they said it before* 

*Gordon Freeman picks up something and it hovers in front of his face*

*You look down and don't see your body meaning your neck has no cartilage and you're hunched over like Quasimodo*

*Alyx talks to mid-air while Gordon is busy beating up the wall with a Crobar*

*Someone is talking to someone with the exact same voice as they have*


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't forget people who change voices between generic greeting and generic farewell.


----------



## JadeFire (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't know if it's been mentioned in this thread yet, but I heard Skyrim will have more voice actors this time around.

Can't remember where I heard that, though.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Apr 22, 2011)

> *User-Generated Content in Skyrim â€” April 21, 2011*
> 
> Bethesda's Todd Howard has confirmed  that the studio is trying to find a way to let 360 and PS3 gamers  install user-generated content with TESV: Skyrim. The only problem is  finding a way to allow users to download the content. "It works on all  the consoles," he said. "As far as the 360 and PS3, right now there's  not an avenue for us to make that available, but weâ€™d very much like to  find a way. We have talked to Microsoft and Sony, and so there's a  chance it might happen one day, [but] I don't see it happening for  release."
> Third-party mods have been a huge part of the Elder Scrolls series since Morrowind and have allowed PC players to add almost anything to their games. The leading TES mod site, TES Nexus  currently features over 24,000 files, and there is every indication  that Skyrim will continue the high level of input from the modding  community.


If this is indeed true, this could be an amazing new idea to be able to install third-party mods to consoles. Bethesda could be on to something...


----------



## Tycho (Apr 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Don't forget people who change voices between generic greeting and generic farewell.


 
From "Please sir, I gots nuthin' ta eat." (poore olde Englishe paupere accente) to "Hey, bro, Gondalfinthorgenhanthir can train you to suck your own dick if you have the gold! I'm a satisfied customer myself!" (normal voice) to "Thank ye, Gods bless *cough*" (p.o.e.p.a.) in 15 secs. flat.

Grey Fox be damned, I KILLED those fucking shitheads whenever I could.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 23, 2011)

TES IV is one of my favorite games ever. Lets all hope Skyrim will be even BETTER!


----------



## JadeFire (Apr 23, 2011)

Hiskkvhiss said:


> If this is indeed true, this could be an amazing new idea to be able to install third-party mods to consoles. Bethesda could be on to something...


 That is true. But there might be consequences, though. If the Moral Guardians were to discover Oblivion's modding community, they'd have a heart attack. I predict a media blitz if SexySkyrim or somesuch were to end up on some kid's 360.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 23, 2011)

thats good they try to do that! but i think if that ever happen it going to be very limited because they have to check every mod before releasing to 360 or play.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> From "Please sir, I gots nuthin' ta eat." (poore olde Englishe paupere accente) to "Hey, bro, Gondalfinthorgenhanthir can train you to suck your own dick if you have the gold! I'm a satisfied customer myself!" (normal voice) to "Thank ye, Gods bless *cough*" (p.o.e.p.a.) in 15 secs. flat.
> 
> Grey Fox be damned, I KILLED those fucking shitheads whenever I could.


 
[yt]QMXDOMFk9KU[/yt]


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Apr 24, 2011)

Why is the highwayman robbing me when he is wearing a Daedric cuirass? He could easily sell it for an exalting sum, then take my mere 100 gold... :v


----------



## JadeFire (Apr 24, 2011)

Hiskkvhiss said:


> Why is the highwayman robbing me when he is wearing a Daedric cuirass? He could easily sell it for an exalting sum, then take my mere 100 gold... :v


He's after the intrinsic value of the experience gained from the battle itself, which can't be quantified into mere monetary value. Or he's just an idiot.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2011)

JadeFire said:


> He's after the intrinsic value of the experience gained from the battle itself, which can't be quantified into mere monetary value. Or he's just an idiot.


 
Asshole.  He's an asshole.  They're all assholes.  It's fucking pathetically easy to make a mint in that game without killing/robbing a single fucking person, they do it for the kicks.

Also, preferred class for Oblivion Khajiits is Highwayman obv.


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Apr 25, 2011)

Of course he needs the gold! We all know how hard it is to make money in Cryodill, and once you have a paltry sum of 1,000,000+ gold like I do, there is simply so much to do with it!! Like, the enchanting process is so expensive, I simply overwhelmed with all thing things I can do with my gold! :V V:


----------



## Tycho (Apr 25, 2011)

Hiskkvhiss said:


> Of course he needs the gold! We all know how hard it is to make money in Cryodill, and once you have a paltry sum of 1,000,000+ gold like I do, there is simply so much to do with it!! Like, the enchanting process is so expensive, I simply overwhelmed with all thing things I can do with my gold! :V V:



Buy/steal Grand Soul Gems
Turn into Black Soul Gems
Raid bandit camps
Enchant Chameleon on gear

Never pay a penny for anything ever again

Another thing: It's funny how none of your potential opponents in Oblivion never stopped before they attacked and said "Hm, that guy looks like a serious badass, I'm just a moron with a sword.  Maybe I'll try to rob/kill someone else, more on my level."


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 25, 2011)

It's obvious the highwayman is just trying to raise his Blade skill.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 25, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> It's obvious the highwayman is just trying to raise his Blade skill.


 
or lower his intelligence
or kill himself


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Apr 27, 2011)

> Another thing: It's funny how none of your potential opponents in  Oblivion never stopped before they attacked and said "Hm, that guy looks  like a serious badass, I'm just a moron with a sword.  Maybe I'll try  to rob/kill someone else, more on my level."


  You simply ask too much from Bethesda... Even though the enemies level with you, they are still laughably weak. Trust me, play with the difficulty slider all the way to the right, it make the game much more challenging.


----------



## Kitsunefan (Oct 27, 2011)

No werewolves in it sadly =< until a DLC at least

But we got Argonians and Khajitts for a furry fix ! 

Can't wait to play this, I want the collectors edition for the art book but the extra 100$ simply isnt worth it, maybe the art book will be on ebay or some one will scan it


----------



## Aetius (Oct 27, 2011)

Im not going to buy this game soon, knowing how buggy Bethesda games are at launch.

I'm just going to wait for a major sale.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 27, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Im not going to buy this game soon, knowing how buggy Bethesda games are at launch.
> 
> I'm just going to wait for a major sale.



They have gotten better at least.

Morrowind and Oblivion were actually *playable* at launch.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 27, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> They have gotten better at least.
> 
> Morrowind and Oblivion were actually *playable* at launch.



They were? Shit, all I remember was how badly buggy Fallout 3 and New Vegas were.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 28, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> They were? Shit, all I remember was how badly buggy Fallout 3 and New Vegas were.




Compare morrowind and Oblivion to Daggerfall...where in Daggerfall you couldn't complete the main quest, monsters would somehow melee you across the room, half the spells coded in the game were broken or did nothing, you'd fall into the void, quests wouldn't complete, the manual was based off of a beta...

...then again though compare that to questgivers dying because they clipped throught he walls.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 28, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Compare morrowind and Oblivion to Daggerfall...where in Daggerfall you couldn't complete the main quest, monsters would somehow melee you across the room, half the spells coded in the game were broken or did nothing, you'd fall into the void, quests wouldn't complete, the manual was based off of a beta...
> 
> ...then again though compare that to questgivers dying because they clipped throught he walls.



D: that sounds awful.

Reminds me of the fallout 3 glitch where NPCs would fall off the map in Megaton.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Flatline said:


> That's not an excuse for making shitty games. Oblivion was bad. Fallout 3 was horrible. Haven't tried New Vegas, but I won't do it before the price goes down drastically.
> 
> I still play the shit out of Morrowind, though.


It wasn't bad and it did get GOTY.


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: The Elder Scrolls VI: Skyrim.*



Mentova said:


> New Vegas wasn't made by Bethesda.



Yeah, it was made by Obsidian, who have literally zero programming talent at all.

I want Skyrim but I need a new PC :c


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Compare morrowind and Oblivion to Daggerfall...where in Daggerfall you couldn't complete the main quest, monsters would somehow melee you across the room, half the spells coded in the game were broken or did nothing, you'd fall into the void, quests wouldn't complete, the manual was based off of a beta....



To be fair, Daggerfall was crazy ambitious, especially for the time. It had, what, 6 endings? Plus all the quests and NPCs and dungeons to make all of that possible, set in a world 10,000 times larger than Morrowind, guilds, religions, interlocking kingdoms and their politics... It was quite playable once they'd patched the ever-loving shit out of it. At least they bothered to keep patching it, instead of abandoning it.


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

God is this going to turn into an argument similar to NWN vs NWN2 (I own both and they are both good) -- we know Bethesda made Oblivion for consoles, stop acting like the Master Race about it.


(I'm predicting at least one person will use that fact as an excuse to dump on Oblivion, which is aside from the over 1800 unfixed bugs [!] is an otherwise great game.)

However, I'm more accepting of the removal of classes -- I mean, come on, would you be calling yourself those in real life. You'd have their skills so it'd be obvious that you were a spellsword/mage/whatever. Besides, some of the custom classes my friends made had silly names ("Are you sure you want to be a Live?" or "Are you sure you want to be a God?") and equally silly major skills.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

TheDW said:


> equally silly major skills.



Major skills: Speechcraft, Mercantile, Security, Hand to Hand, Mysticism, Alchemy.

brb being level 1 with level 100 blade, block, destruction, sneak, illusion, armourer, heavy armour...


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Take out Security and maybe Hand to Hand, those are actually somewhat useful.

brb being level 1 with max blade, block, blunt, heavy armor, etc


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Take out Security and maybe Hand to Hand, those are actually somewhat useful.
> 
> brb being level 1 with max blade, block, blunt, heavy armor, etc



Security is useful, but slow to level, and you can just use an alteration spell on locks anyway. I don't think I've ever bothered using h2h o.o If you're willing to stay with one weapon, I suppose you could replace h2h with blunt or somesuch.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 29, 2011)

I remember trying to make Gandalf back in Morrowind. It didn't work. Same for Oblivion.

I'm making Gandalf in Skyrim, and I'm going to duel-wield a sword and a staff, wear some robes and shout YOU SHALL NOT PASS at every dragon I see.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 29, 2011)

I had to log on after probably a whole year just to say you guys seem to hate everything on everything about Elder Scrolls. I can't wait for Skyrim to come out, because I enjoyed Daggerfall, Morrowind, and Oblivion.

(and anyone who says New Vegas is better than Fallout 3 is quite strange in my opinion: sure there is better writing but the story is such a snore and land is NOT as varied as 3, it's just a desert)


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm still gutted about a few things in Skyrim, but it's not enough to put me off the game altogether, I just won't be getting it during it's release window in favour of other games.

Forced third person kill cams/horse riding, more invincible NPCs and keeping the Oblivion soul gem system are a few of the really small things bothering me. Especially the third person thing, it made me extremely nauseous in the past games.


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Security is useful, but slow to level, and you can just use an alteration spell on locks anyway. I don't think I've ever bothered using h2h o.o If you're willing to stay with one weapon, I suppose you could replace h2h with blunt or somesuch.



A lot of the good unlock spells require a shitload of Magicka and Journeyman/Expert/Master in Alteration to pull off -- Security is way more worth it in the end. Also, my friend and I had this one character that killed everything with punches so Hand to Hand isn't completely useless.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

TheDW said:


> A lot of the good unlock spells require a shitload of Magicka and Journeyman/Expert/Master in Alteration to pull off -- Security is way more worth it in the end. Also, my friend and I had this one character that killed everything with punches so Hand to Hand isn't completely useless.



It's not useless no, it's just a lot slower than using a decent weapon. You can't enchant your fists either :c


----------



## Waffles (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> It's not useless no, it's just a lot slower than using a decent weapon. You can't enchant your fists either :c


http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Bands_of_Kwang_Lao
And I remember the Supreme Magicka mod let you enchant gaunlets to do fire/shock/ice damage on hit, infinite use. Kinda wek damage, but infinite.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

Waffles said:


> http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Bands_of_Kwang_Lao
> And I remember the Supreme Magicka mod let you enchant gaunlets to do fire/shock/ice damage on hit, infinite use. Kinda wek damage, but infinite.



But since it's a mod, all the poor console owners are screwed.

>_>
<_<

HAHA OWNED

Edit: I'm sure there's some way to do it though, it's just retardedly complicated.


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> But since it's a mod, all the poor console owners are screwed.
> 
> >_>
> <_<
> ...



Here's to hoping Bethesda pulls an Epic Games and gets at least Sony to allow mods.


----------



## Waffles (Oct 29, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Here's to hoping Bethesda pulls an Epic Games and gets at least Sony to allow mods.



Chance of happening:
.0001%
PC version ftw :v


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Chance of happening:
> .0001%
> PC version ftw :v



Agree but it'd still be awesome.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 30, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> I had to log on after probably a whole year just to say you guys seem to hate everything on everything about Elder Scrolls. I can't wait for Skyrim to come out, because I enjoyed Daggerfall, Morrowind, and Oblivion.




Of course. This is FA - it's probably eaiser to count the things that don't get dozens of people coming in and spouting how much they hate it.


----------



## Vega (Oct 30, 2011)

You PC Skyrim owners are sooo lucky, you'll get to download those "Naughty" Mods for Skyrim.  I'm stuck with the PS3 Version. *:V*

Now watch, people with either never reply to this or just let the thread die for several days...


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 31, 2011)

Games like this I like to spend hours on at a time, assuming I have the time, I just don't feel comfortable playing that long on my PC. So I'll end up picking up the console version anyway, the lack of mods is disappointing but not a deal breaker.


----------



## Spuzzle (Oct 31, 2011)

Ooo I can't wait for skyrim to come out. I've been watching Bethezda's gameplay demo videos for weeks. Hopefully on xbox live marketplace, I'll be able to get the downloadable content for lycanthropy, if the rumors I've heard about werewolves are true that is.


----------



## Kryn (Nov 5, 2011)

Why is no one posting in this thread, the game is 6 days away and I am fucking excited. Been playing TES games since morrowind. Even gave Arena and Daggerfall a try but Skyrim is gonna absorb my life for months just like the old ones.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 6, 2011)

Kryn said:


> Why is no one posting in this thread, the game is 6 days away and I am fucking excited. Been playing TES games since morrowind. Even gave Arena and Daggerfall a try but Skyrim is gonna absorb my life for months just like the old ones.



Arena was actually the first PC game I EVER played. Fond memories. <3 As for Skyrim? What's there to say! It'll be sweet, and in my first play through there will be MANY heads ventilated with arrows shot from an invisible half naked cat man. What else is there too it?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 6, 2011)

Spuzzle said:


> Ooo I can't wait for skyrim to come out. I've been watching Bethezda's gameplay demo videos for weeks. Hopefully on xbox live marketplace, I'll be able to get the downloadable content for lycanthropy, if the rumors I've heard about werewolves are true that is.


If there ever will be a lycanthropy DLC, they need to include werebears for the sake of Elder Scrolls' geographic history.  

Hopefully I can pick up my reserved copy over the next weekend.


----------



## Kryn (Nov 6, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> If there ever will be a lycanthropy DLC, they need to include werebears for the sake of Elder Scrolls' geographic history.
> 
> Hopefully I can pick up my reserved copy over the next weekend.



Well, incase you didn't know werewolves have been confirmed. I've seen the videos myself 

From the looks of things It seems Bethesda actually listened to their fans and seemed to include everything anybody could want lol


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 6, 2011)

Kryn said:


> Well, incase you didn't know werewolves have been confirmed. I've seen the videos myself
> 
> From the looks of things It seems Bethesda actually listened to their fans and seemed to include everything anybody could want lol


For the love of Hircine...





...tell me this isn't it.
EDIT: Upon doing some research, that might actually be a frost troll.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 6, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> For the love of Hircine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely a frost troll. NOT a werewolf.  That's why the player's casting a Fire spell 




Kryn said:


> From the looks of things It seems Bethesda actually listened to their fans and seemed to include everything anybody could want lol



Everything, except for all the stuff they cut out of the game after Oblivion.  Which cut a bunch of stuff out of Morrowind.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Everything, except for all the stuff they cut out of the game after Oblivion.  Which cut a bunch of stuff out of Morrowind.


 They only removed an armor class, several trade skills, a couple of weapons, a few spell lores, a bunch of spell types, a few attributes... 

I mean come on Tycho, the way you're saying things it almost sounds like they removed more than a few minor things.


----------



## Onnes (Nov 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Everything, except for all the stuff they cut out of the game after Oblivion.  Which cut a bunch of stuff out of Morrowind.



To be fair to them, I've always thought the whole skill system was a relatively weak point of series. Then again that may just be because it takes an army of modders to actually make their advancement systems sensible.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Definitely a frost troll. NOT a werewolf.  That's why the player's casting a Fire spell


Anyway, I found nothing on werewolves besides rumors online; although vampires have been confirmed, again. >:[


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2011)

Onnes said:


> To be fair to them, I've always thought the whole skill system was a relatively weak point of series. Then again that may just be because it takes an army of modders to actually make their advancement systems sensible.



Kobu's Character Advancement System for Oblivion was a nice attempt at making the skill gain-stat gain system more fluid and less munchkinism-inducing.



Attaman said:


> They only removed an armor class, several trade skills, a couple of weapons, a few spell lores, a bunch of spell types, a few attributes...
> 
> I mean come on Tycho, the way you're saying things it almost sounds like they removed more than a few minor things.



I know, I should probably be thanking my lucky star sign that Todd Howard hasn't turned it into Dark Messiah Might a-

oh, shit!


----------



## jeff (Nov 7, 2011)

werewolves are in the game, they use the deathclaw animations from fallout 3/nv


----------



## Waffles (Nov 7, 2011)

Just pre-ordered it on steam. I am all set to go /o/


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm going to the midnight release, sooooo excited.

I'm going to be a zombie at the class I'm teaching on Friday evening x_x


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll wait until I can upgrade my system and replace this POS graphics card so I can perv at the dragons properly appreciate the detail.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 7, 2011)

Attaman said:


> They only removed an armor class, several trade skills, a couple of weapons, a few spell lores, a bunch of spell types, a few attributes...
> 
> I mean come on Tycho, the way you're saying things it almost sounds like they removed more than a few minor things.




I still find it pretty funny.

I ask what kinds of classes are good to level with in Daggerfall - Oblivion. And I'm called a noob and a "Console tard" or "Dumb console" because I'm playing a pre-made class.

The same people who spat on people who played pre-made classes are now complaining at the lack of classes. 

...wtf? o-O; If they were forcing people to play my way, I'd be *thanking* them.


"They removed features that we never used and complained at people for using them. They removed weapons that we never used. They removed redundant skills. They removed useless skills. They removed spells that we never used becuase we'd just make our own. THIS GAME SUCKS."


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 7, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I still find it pretty funny.
> 
> I ask what kinds of classes are good to level with in Daggerfall - Oblivion. And I'm called a noob and a "Console tard" or "Dumb console" because I'm playing a pre-made class.
> 
> ...



Somehow, I don't quite think it's the same people, but two different vocal groups. I've never even heard of the group that complained about pre-made classes, where did you encounter such idiots? :V

I'm upset they removed a lot of skills and weapons, but at least they've tried streamlining the rest, except magic weapons, which they've kept as complicated to charge as before. I don't understand why they'd go against their own lore to streamline some features, but not ones people actually complained about on their forums a lot.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 7, 2011)

Kirbizard said:


> Somehow, I don't quite think it's the same people, but two different vocal groups. I've never even heard of the group that complained about pre-made classes, where did you encounter such idiots? :V



Probably some elitist pricks. I thought the pre-made classes were a convenient choice even though I prefer custom myself.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I still find it pretty funny.
> 
> I ask what kinds of classes are good to level with in Daggerfall - Oblivion. And I'm called a noob and a "Console tard" or "Dumb console" because I'm playing a pre-made class.
> 
> ...



It is INCREDIBLY silly and lazy to use a pre-made.  Also, I sure as fuck used spears and crossbows, and there were some fine pieces of medium armor in Morrowind.  They turned Alchemy into a munchkin's delight in Oblivion and screwed Speechcraft and Security to hell with their retard minigames.  Levitate spells? GONE.  And they just keep putting more on the chopping block with Skyrim.  It's going to feel like another Dark Messiah of Might and Magic, mark my words.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 7, 2011)

Kirbizard said:


> Somehow, I don't quite think it's the same people, but two different vocal groups. I've never even heard of the group that complained about pre-made classes, where did you encounter such idiots? :V




Everywhere - some of them actually being here, such as saying we are all "lazy" for using a premade.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 7, 2011)

Friend gets to stay off school all Friday just to play Skyrim. Lucky bastard, i jelly.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 7, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I still find it pretty funny.


 Just a note, you realize I meant armor class as in Medium Armor, and not a class based on Armor, yes?



Digitalpotato said:


> "They removed features that we never used and complained at people for using them. They removed weapons that we never used. They removed redundant skills. They removed useless skills. They removed spells that we never used becuase we'd just make our own. THIS GAME SUCKS."


Ah, but the thing is, I used or was interested in pretty much everything I complained about. Spear was my weapon of choice in TES until I got my hands on a Daedric Battle Axe, with Crossbows preferred to regular bow for increased hitting power. Levitate was a lovely, lovely spell, along with other spells such as Sanctuary. I shall miss repairing my weapons, if - to be fair - you can actually smith stuff now. 

Oh, and I will remain forever pissed at the loss of so much potential for _Oblivion_. Though I may be a wee bit biased since Bethesda retconned the player's actions in _Morrowind_ so hard they might as well have said "Oh yeah the 3rd game doesn't exist, none of it happened it was some peasant's dream". "Congrats, you saved Vvardenfell... and about a decade later all the gods are dead, your land was hit by a moon, mega-eruption, daemonic invasion, ensuing Argonian invasion, and the handful of survivors were scattered to Solstheim. Your PC disappeared on a bus somewhere, and left his homeland to rot under the invasions and natural disasters."


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Oh, and I will remain forever pissed at the loss of so much potential for _Oblivion_. Though I may be a wee bit biased since Bethesda retconned the player's actions in _Morrowind_ so hard they might as well have said "Oh yeah the 3rd game doesn't exist, none of it happened it was some peasant's dream". "Congrats, you saved Vvardenfell... and about a decade later all the gods are dead, your land was hit by a moon, mega-eruption, daemonic invasion, ensuing Argonian invasion, and the handful of survivors were scattered to Solstheim. Your PC disappeared on a bus somewhere, and left his homeland to rot under the invasions and natural disasters."



Who the fuck was responsible for fucking the lore/storyline in the ass, anyway? They could at least have taken it in a believable direction.  It's like they retconned out of SHEER SPITE.  They didn't NEED to urinate all over the lore to move on to Oblivion, but they went the extra fucking mile to ensure that nothing the player ever did would mean a damn thing.



Digitalpotato said:


> Everywhere - some of them actually being here, such as saying we are all "lazy" for using a premade.



IT IS LAZY

Using a premade is like getting a brand new computer and asking someone else to play Solitaire on it for you.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 7, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Who the fuck was responsible for fucking the lore/storyline in the ass, anyway? They could at least have taken it in a believable direction.  It's like they retconned out of SHEER SPITE.  They didn't NEED to urinate all over the lore to move on to Oblivion, but they went the extra fucking mile to ensure that nothing the player ever did would mean a damn thing.


Wait... You're saying the Nerevarine was non-canon, or that it got shoved out of the way because they felt it had minor effect toward Tamriel or was a side story?


----------



## Fernin (Nov 8, 2011)

Everything on Morrowind happened, it's mentioned in oblivion a few times that the Nerevarine has had to leave Morrowind for reasons unknown. No one ever said it didn't happen.

Also, Tycho, you make me think of this picture, http://www.astateofrage.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/8156.rage_face.jpg .... It amuses me.


----------



## JMAA (Nov 8, 2011)

Funny thing is: Bethesda was going almost to lawsuit Mojang for using as an update name for Minecraft "Scrolls".


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 8, 2011)

Tycho said:


> IT IS LAZY
> 
> Using a premade is like getting a brand new computer and asking someone else to play Solitaire on it for you.


But if you bought the computer to play Solitaire, then that's fine. Sometimes the pre-made classes are exactly what people want to play. :V


----------



## JMAA (Nov 8, 2011)

You know this could be a bit of trolling, but I know you: you want Skyrim because of the TF2 hat.


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 8, 2011)

JMAA said:


> You know this could be a bit of trolling, but I know you: you want Skyrim because of the TF2 hat.


I don't think you get a hat from buying the XBox version, let alone after the TF2 hat offer has expired, but that would be cool. :3


----------



## JMAA (Nov 8, 2011)

Kirbizard said:


> I don't think you get a hat from buying the XBox version, let alone after the TF2 hat offer has expired, but that would be cool. :3


I knew I was late to still know that.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 8, 2011)

I already have the Big Chief, Honcho's Headgear, and Fancy Fedora/Familiar Fez.... All other hats are irrelevant... Well, except maybe Zee Goggles... Fucking things elude me to this day....


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 8, 2011)

i'm going with a friend to the midnight launch. it looks interesting to me. i never played a Elder Scroll game before due to it being a time consuming game but since i have little bit of time before next semester i might give it a try. i screamed like a little girl though when i was watching ''The Sound of Skyrim'' cause i saw the mastering engineer have a pair of AKG 240DF on the mixer console. that right there my friend made the game even 20% cooler.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 8, 2011)

Fernin said:


> I already have the Big Chief, Honcho's Headgear, and Fancy Fedora/Familiar Fez.... All other hats are irrelevant... Well, except maybe Zee Goggles... Fucking things elude me to this day....



*parades his vintage Ze Goggles and like 50 other hats because trading*
WOO
STEAM IS LETTING YOU PRELOAD IT
*taps A rapidly for success*


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2011)

Spoiler: mature content



[video=youtube;icSG1d6W4Ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icSG1d6W4Ws[/video]that's right you can play as a werewolf


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Spoiler: mature content
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;icSG1d6W4Ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icSG1d6W4Ws[/video]that's right you can play as a werewolf


 and it seems very Daggerfall style, which is even better.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> and it seems very Daggerfall style, which is even better.


Now whenever someone asks Team Jacob or Team Edward you can reply, "I'm team Skyrim" :3


----------



## Fernin (Nov 9, 2011)

Waffles said:


> *parades his vintage Ze Goggles and like 50 other hats because trading*



You are a heartless bastard. ;_;


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Spoiler: mature content
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;icSG1d6W4Ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icSG1d6W4Ws[/video]that's right you can play as a werewolf


I wish they'd made this more public beforehand, it actually makes me more excited for the game that they've added back in one of the most requested features.

Everything else they kept advertising just put me off it, such as killing dragons and "you can get married!" :c


----------



## Waffles (Nov 9, 2011)

GOOOODDAMMIT The werewolf video got copyright claim'd before I got to see it. Fuckery.


----------



## Pine (Nov 9, 2011)

Skyrim is probably going to win GOTY before it comes out due to the epicness it is going to bring.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 9, 2011)

Kirbizard said:


> I wish they'd made this more public beforehand, it actually makes me more excited for the game that they've added back in one of the most requested features.
> 
> Everything else they kept advertising just put me off it, such as killing dragons and "you can get married!" :c



Given the way they've been super tight lipped about I'm certain it has something to do with the main plot, and perhaps even Hircine himself.


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 9, 2011)

Fernin said:


> Given the way they've been super tight lipped about I'm certain it has something to do with the main plot, and perhaps even Hircine himself.



Oooh, that would certainly be interesting~ I like the idea of that. :3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 9, 2011)

Fernin said:


> Given the way they've been super tight lipped about I'm certain it has something to do with the main plot, and perhaps even Hircine himself.


According to UESPwiki, there's a werewolf-exclusive subfaction in the Companions called the Circle.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 9, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> According to UESPwiki, there's a werewolf-exclusive subfaction in the Companions called the Circle.



This bodes VERY well...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 9, 2011)

>rants about the degeneration of the Elder Scrolls series and how Bethesda is gutting it
>sees other players go "OMG YAY THEY HAVE WAREWALFS I WILL GIEF THEM MY MONIES"
>goddammit furries


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2011)

Waffles said:


> GOOOODDAMMIT The werewolf video got copyright claim'd before I got to see it. Fuckery.


It's epic beast, the werewolf was tearing the guards a new one and eating them.
Blood everywhere.
The werewolf smacked one of the guards like a bitch and the guard went flying and splat off the side of the building.

Complete total badassery.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 9, 2011)

Tycho said:


> >rants about the degeneration of the Elder Scrolls series and how Bethesda is gutting it
> >sees other players go "OMG YAY THEY HAVE WAREWALFS I WILL GIEF THEM MY MONIES"
> >goddammit furries



TBH, I'd get the game even if warewalfs were absent.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 9, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> TBH, I'd get the game even if warewalfs were absent.



Of course you would. It's gonna be an epic game. All the folks QQing about the things taken out or steamlined are just looking for something to piss and moan about ignorant of the fact that it will really have little impact on the game other than making it smoother and better.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 9, 2011)

Fernin said:


> Of course you would. It's gonna be an epic game. All the folks QQing about the things taken out or steamlined are just looking for something to piss and moan about ignorant of the fact that it will really have little impact on the game other than making it smoother and better.


I do admit that the only three attributes which are health, magicka and fatigue/stamina scared me, but I'm hoping the new formula works out.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 9, 2011)

Protip, for those who whine: They removed some skills. But now, EVERY SKILL has it's own skill tree perks that you get to pick. Point nulled, I think a few redundant skills for full skill trees is a good trade.
Losing some weapons? OH NOES, it's not like you'll end up without a huge, huge vareity of spells and weapons to use.
I was gonna say something else but I forgot.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 9, 2011)

Getting perks is capped at Lv50. Anything after that is just for attributes, which isn't that bad.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 9, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Losing some weapons? OH NOES, it's not like you'll end up without a huge, huge vareity of spells and weapons to use.
> I was gonna say something else but I forgot.



Hey, both spears and crossbows both had distinct attributes that made them worth using.  Crossbows had extremely consistent and relatively high damage, and did not require drawing and holding a shot to achieve max shot potential.  Spears had a noticeably longer reach, to the point where it was very much possible to maneuver yourself into positions that denied an enemy the ability to strike at you while still enabling you to strike with your spear (and hard).  The throwing weapons were very marginal, admittedly, due in no small part that they could not be recovered in the event of a miss or from a corpse.  The damage was relatively poor as well, and they were not common.  (Some good javs/atlatls would have made nice additions, frankly)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 9, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I do admit that the only three attributes which are health, magicka and fatigue/stamina scared me, but I'm hoping the new formula works out.




Yeah, I love how they get punished for daring to experiment. Isn't this the same board I heard people complaining about RPGs putting too much emphasis on being like D&D? 


And as for the spears and polearms...Add more than five in the game, then maybe we can talk. Or make them a little less outclassed becuase in order to get them to deal more than two damage you have to use the game engine to make it thrust. (It was way easier in Daggerfall when you could speficy how you wnated to attack/how you were going to miss)



> (Some good javs/atlatls would have made nice additions, frankly)



Maybe. They got enough displaced stuff (katanas, tomatoes, corn, cacti...) that they probably could have Atlatls in Tamriel.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 9, 2011)

I can't wait for the Skyrim, lol, (precious) They even allow marriage in this one, as well as same sex. I would love to see another werewolf patch, better yet, I don't see why they haven't, but just have canis lupus character anyways? Why did the wolf get such a bad reputation, anyways? You get to dual wield spells, as well as weapons, battle dragons, and use dragon magicks, it's going to be a lot of fun I think, and I think if I buy it (I'm scared) I will be swallowed in it's world, and probably won't come out for weeks, XD.

*I haven't read this thread from beginning to end, so if I've repeated something I apologize.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 9, 2011)

Traven V said:


> I can't wait for the Skyrim, lol, (precious) They even allow marriage in this one, as well as same sex. I would love to see another werewolf patch, better yet, I don't see why they haven't, but just have canis lupus character anyways? Why did the wolf get such a bad reputation, anyways? You get to dual wield spells, as well as weapons, battle dragons, and use dragon magicks, it's going to be a lot of fun I think, and I think if I buy it (I'm scared) I will be swallowed in it's world, and probably won't come out for weeks, XD.
> 
> *I haven't read this thread from beginning to end, so if I've repeated something I apologize.



Werewolves have been unofficially confirmed.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 9, 2011)

My current joblessness means I won't be seeing this anytime in the near future... But if anyone wanted to gift me something on Steam... I'd love you forever


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2011)

Found the video again, enjoy it while you can folks- (obvious blood incoming)
[video=youtube;3r9_Vl5Aa5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r9_Vl5Aa5M[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Nov 9, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Werewolves have been unofficially confirmed.


Sweetness XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2011)

Traven V said:


> Sweetness XD


I just posted it too.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 9, 2011)

Werewolves in game = awesome.

However, I will be buying it for the sheer joy of being an Argonian. ^\.=./^

Hint hint, I'll be changing my "Species" to Argonian and putting up a new avatar on release. 



Fenrari said:


> My current joblessness means I won't be seeing this anytime in the near future... But if anyone wanted to gift me something on Steam... I'd love you forever



If I had the income, I'd buy you a copy dude, but I only have the $60 I have set aside for me to spend. Sorry bro.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 9, 2011)

My husband actually got off on 11-11-11. Guess what he will be doing :n


----------



## Aetius (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck being cheap, Im waiting till December when the price goes down.


----------



## Onnes (Nov 9, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Your high if you think the price will drop for the hoildays.  Or anytime soon really.



There's a decent chance of the PC version being sold for $50 some places, and coupons are always a possibility. That being said, I already pre-ordered it at full price.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 9, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Your high if you think the price will drop for the hoildays.  Or anytime soon really.



Black Friday (Wait that is later this month, AWESOME)



Commie Bat said:


> True. I would just assume he's console, since that's the majority of player's nowadays. Consoles rarely drop; I mean MW2 dropped a little bit more a week ago, and a game as big as Skyrim; I just don't see it happening.



Nah PC is more of my thing.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 9, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Black Friday (Wait that is later this month, AWESOME)
> 
> 
> 
> Nah PC is more of my thing.



My husband would like to rub in you face he will be at gamestop at midnight to pick up his preorder.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> My husband would like to rub in you face he will be at gamestop at midnight to pick up his preorder.



Tell him I hope he enjoys his bugs :v


----------



## Onnes (Nov 9, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Tell him I hope he enjoys his bugs :v



The bugs are half the fun. I still remember using the editor to fix Morrowind quest bugs shortly after release.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 9, 2011)

Onnes said:


> The bugs are half the fun. I still remember using the editor to fix Morrowind quest bugs shortly after release.



Yeah some can be annoying as hell and ruin game play 

or be amusing like this 
[video=youtube;ToKIkw3LIoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToKIkw3LIoQ[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Nov 9, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> What's black friday?



It is the day after thanksgiving where most retailers have major sales.

There are some really good finds...if you can get it before anyone else that is....


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 9, 2011)

ACtually, Todd Howard said there will be bugs in the release. (Not just because it's Bethesda) They're going to intentionally keep bugs in the game if they're funny enough. 

Also http://www.kotaku.com.au/2011/11/skyrim-will-have-infinite-randomly-generated-content/#more-475299


And I saw that werewolf gameplay. 
"AGGGGGH!!! MY FUR IS GROWING INTO MY ARMOUR!! OH NO!!!" *armour completely vanishes*
Ouch. x_X Also what happened to the werebears suggested in the lore?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 10, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> And I saw that werewolf gameplay.
> "AGGGGGH!!! MY FUR IS GROWING INTO MY ARMOUR!! OH NO!!!" *armour completely vanishes*
> Ouch. x_X Also what happened to the werebears suggested in the lore?



All I could think of while watching that was this.


Something is either horribly right, or horribly wrong with me.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 10, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> ACtually, Todd Howard said there will be bugs in the release. (Not just because it's Bethesda) They're going to intentionally keep bugs in the game if they're funny enough.



Funny enough to *whom*?


----------



## Attaman (Nov 10, 2011)

Fernin said:


> Everything on Morrowind happened, it's mentioned in oblivion a few times that the Nerevarine has had to leave Morrowind for reasons unknown. No one ever said it didn't happen.


 I didn't say that, and if this is what you got from my post you're being obtuse at best, willfully disingenuous at worst.

You can, honestly, tell me you see no problem with taking all the potential for plot advancement from _Morrowind_, Vivec still being around, the political implications of the Nerevarine's return, and think "Lol hit it with a moon, mega-ereuption, and two invasions while writing the Nerevarine off on a bus, Vivec off in the invasion, and the remaining fragments of the survivors pushed to Solstheim"?

It is... difficult, to understand, how someone can think "Oh cool, this is fine". Putting it another way, imagine that for _Skyrim_, they said "Oh yeah a day after Oblivion's ending all the Oblivion gates open up again and run through Cyrodiil. Without the Emperor and the military already weakened, the whole of the place is sacked. Fortunately there's a mega-Earthquake that hits the land afterwards that somehow causes everything to cave in so now the place is just one gigantic pit in the ground with Daedra running around". I imagine a good deal of _Oblivion_ players would feel... less than satisfied. 




Fernin said:


> Of course you would. It's gonna be an epic game. All the folks QQing about the things taken out


 Wait, are you saying that things being removed is not a valid excuse to be upset? What, pray-tell, is then? "We took it out and we punch you in the dick any time you think about it from this point on"?



Fernin said:


> or steamlined


 Hey, I like AD&D (2nd Edition), streamlined is my foe. :grin:



Fernin said:


> are just looking for something to piss and moan about


 Or, alternatively, they have valid complaints. Though I guess if someone is not interested in the game for its story or playing niche / thematic characters, there would be much less to complain about. I'm still wondering what the fuck happened with Levitate (was that spell only known in Vvardenfell, and thus the reason Bethesda RKV'd them to remove ever needing to justify the lack of Levitate again?).



Fernin said:


> ignorant of the fact that it will really have little impact on the game other than making it smoother and better.


 ... My god, could you have your head further up Bethesda's ass? No, seriously, you just implied with your post that every single problem people are upset about is not only a lack of a problem, but an improvement. You said the _removal of skills, lores, and so on only makes things better_. 



Digitalpotato said:


> Yeah, I love how they get punished for daring to experiment. Isn't this the same board I heard people complaining about RPGs putting too much emphasis on being like D&D?


 If you've heard any complaints from me associated toward D&D, it'd be toward 4th Edition. And, curiously enough, that's another system that has been heavily streamlined in recent years. 

I do not mind experimentation. I do mind gutting the lore and old mechanics to take into account the lowest common denominator: GW has already killed most of my 40K Tabletop interest for this reason (EVERYONE follows the Codex Astartes now, even Orks, Tyranids, Eldar... Dark Eldar are the only faction recently that I can think of which doesn't).



Digitalpotato said:


> And as for the spears and polearms...Add more than five in the game, then maybe we can talk.


 Why does there need to be a large number, if I may ask? Furthermore, is this including magical ones or no? I don't see any reason that they need 50,000 of the same spear, and it also seems a bit redundant to ask for such when at the same time people are going on about the wonders of a streamlined game (indeed, it seems very odd to see someone go "Oh yeah simplified game system" and then "PUT IN 20 SEPARATE SPEARS").



Digitalpotato said:


> Or make them a little less outclassed becuase in order to get them to deal more than two damage you have to use the game engine to make it thrust. (It was way easier in Daggerfall when you could speficy how you wnated to attack/how you were going to miss)


You realize you could specify in _Morrowind_ too, yes? You utilized movement for the console, and for PC it's been a while so I'd have to reinstall. 

Furthermore, there's a reason Spears sucked eggs when they weren't thrusting. It's the same reason Axe's sucked eggs when they were thrusted. Namely, that it's not their purpose. But to be fair, adding a knockback when swiping would be appreciated, if only to represent you're bashing someone in the gut / face with a hunk of wood.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 10, 2011)

I hate waiting.

Why cant the 25th come faster so I can get my skyrim???


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 10, 2011)

I can see Xaerun playing Skyrim on Steam, haha. I bet he'll be doing that until about 8am.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 10, 2011)

Man, I can't wait, I even get payed tomorrow. Buy and install before work, get home and everything's ready to play, shit's gonna be sweet. hopefully it doesn't end up like new vegas....


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 10, 2011)

About to go and wait in line for the midnight release, 4 and a half hours! SO EXCITED!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 10, 2011)

I must be the only person who isn't fussing over this release


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 10, 2011)

So far I've seen mammoths falling from the skies, giants stuck on terrain while I pepper it with arrows and out of place finsher-moves. I'll be pummelling something then suddenly it will go third-person view and stab them through the chest. Or I'll kneel now to whack them in the knee then stand up and whack across the face. I still have no idea how you trigger this.
Apart from this audio bug I've been having, it's bug free so far apart from a few CTDs.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 10, 2011)

Bokracroc said:


> ...mammoths falling from the skies, giants stuck on terrain ... it's bug free so far ...



Are you saying there are _meant_ to be mammoths falling from the skies? Because that sounds pretty hilarious.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 10, 2011)

Well I saw it twice around the same area so I assume so.

Lock-picking is like in the new Fallout games, none of that silly stuff in Oblivion. Levelling up is odd, each skill has it's own tree/perk tree. They've reused Morrowind music AGAIN.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 10, 2011)

Attaman said:


> If you've heard any complaints from me associated toward D&D, it'd be toward 4th Edition. And, curiously enough, that's another system that has been heavily streamlined in recent years.
> 
> I do not mind experimentation. I do mind gutting the lore and old mechanics to take into account the lowest common denominator: GW has already killed most of my 40K Tabletop interest for this reason (EVERYONE follows the Codex Astartes now, even Orks, Tyranids, Eldar... Dark Eldar are the only faction recently that I can think of which doesn't).



No offense...but this reeks of "It's popular now it sucks". 



> Why does there need to be a large number, if I may ask? Furthermore, is this including magical ones or no? I don't see any reason that they need 50,000 of the same spear, and it also seems a bit redundant to ask for such when at the same time people are going on about the wonders of a streamlined game (indeed, it seems very odd to see someone go "Oh yeah simplified game system" and then "PUT IN 20 SEPARATE SPEARS").



The problem is gear-dependency and overall weapon balance. Especially if swords are a dime a dozen and you can always get an upgrade, versus one spear that's the only weapon you got for half the game. Part of the reason nobody used them was because other weapons were just that much more common or easy to come by. (Also fuck random drops) 

However, now *making* upgrades rather than relying on vendors to have an upgrade or random drops, *that* is a different story.




> You realize you could specify in _Morrowind_ too, yes? You utilized movement for the console, and for PC it's been a while so I'd have to reinstall.



Uhm....  maybe I didn't specify,but oI said "use the game engine to make it thrust. (It was way easier in Daggerfall when you could specify how you wnated to attack/how you were going to miss)", which basically means "click while holding W or use the analog if you're on an Xbox." My fault there. 



> Furthermore, there's a reason Spears sucked eggs when they weren't thrusting. It's the same reason Axe's sucked eggs when they were thrusted. Namely, that it's not their purpose. But to be fair, adding a knockback when swiping would be appreciated, if only to represent you're bashing someone in the gut / face with a hunk of wood.



You read my mind about the knockback. o-O That's what would be a good reason to pick different kinds of weapons. If swords may deal more damage, Polearms and clubs would have utility to compensate by making it harder for them to counterattack you. Just knock them away. Or even better - throw them off a cliff with it.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 10, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> No offense...but this reeks of "It's popular now it sucks".


 Oh, no, I'm not alone in this. Most everyone in the 40K community is... less than amused, by many changes. But to be fair, we also have to deal with GW being GW (did you know that in some places they've raised Shipping prices by over 2000%? And no, I didn't accidentally add two zeroes. There's cases of $3 paint pots shipping with $60-ish shipping costs), as well as Matt Ward.



Digitalpotato said:


> The problem is gear-dependency and overall weapon balance. Especially if swords are a dime a dozen and you can always get an upgrade, versus one spear that's the only weapon you got for half the game. Part of the reason nobody used them was because other weapons were just that much more common or easy to come by. (Also fuck random drops)


 I picked 'em mostly for some of the advantages Tycho stated, and I often had an innate bonus as well. But I can see the problem in specializing with a weapon you'll likely have to return to town to replace if it breaks in a dungeon.



Digitalpotato said:


> Uhm....  maybe I didn't specify,but oI said "use the game engine to make it thrust. (It was way easier in Daggerfall when you could specify how you wnated to attack/how you were going to miss)", which basically means "click while holding W or use the analog if you're on an Xbox." My fault there.


 Ah, my bad as well. Wasn't sure if you were making a direct _Daggerfall_-only reference, or one toward UESP in general.



Digitalpotato said:


> You read my mind about the knockback. o-O That's what would be a good reason to pick different kinds of weapons. If swords may deal more damage, Polearms and clubs would have utility to compensate by making it harder for them to counterattack you. Just knock them away. Or even better - throw them off a cliff with it.


 Another factor might be versus armor. I imagine that armor would decrease "hit" odds with stuff like swords and arrows, but if it hits it sticks. Meanwhile, with Blunt weaponry, it's a good bit easier to hit, but also a good deal harder to get that damage to stick unless it's a potent weapon or some light armor.

But back to the basics, yeah, giving them something to do when not thrusting would be nice.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 10, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Another factor might be versus armor. I imagine that armor would decrease "hit" odds with stuff like swords and arrows, but if it hits it sticks. Meanwhile, with Blunt weaponry, it's a good bit easier to hit, but also a good deal harder to get that damage to stick unless it's a potent weapon or some light armor.
> 
> But back to the basics, yeah, giving them something to do when not thrusting would be nice.



Yeah. See that's what would help make one pick a weapon, other than just "oh, this axe looks cool so I use it" or "I use swords because it deals more damage and hits faster." Kinda like how some games make it so they have different range and the like.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Nov 10, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I must be the only person who isn't fussing over this release



Believe me, you're not the only one


----------



## Vega (Nov 11, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> ACtually, Todd Howard said there will be bugs in the release. (Not just because it's Bethesda) They're going to intentionally keep bugs in the game if they're funny enough.
> 
> Also http://www.kotaku.com.au/2011/11/skyrim-will-have-infinite-randomly-generated-content/#more-475299
> 
> ...



Wait a sec, I thought werewolves were not in the game.....


----------



## Waffles (Nov 11, 2011)

Vega said:


> Wait a sec, I thought werewolves were not in the game.....



They are.
Also WHXJWVE NMREkr Skyrim is amazing. A-ma-zing.


----------



## Pine (Nov 11, 2011)

Just started playing a few minutes ago. Opening scene was pretty epic as well as visuals. I'm hearing a lot of stuff about bugs but the closest thing I'm getting is a window border popping in and out of the corner of my screen.

Other than that, shit's pretty cash


----------



## Smelge (Nov 11, 2011)

[yt]sv1VWb6nLK0[/yt]


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 11, 2011)

Pine said:


> Just started playing a few minutes ago. Opening scene was pretty epic as well as visuals. I'm hearing a lot of stuff about bugs but the closest thing I'm getting is a window border popping in and out of the corner of my screen.
> 
> Other than that, shit's pretty cash



For me, a moose I was tracking vanished completely once. Other than that, and the usual Bethesda style weirdness (once something ran in circles, something was unable to attack me, oddly scripted events with talking), shit's good.

DAMN GOOD. I could bare to rip myself off of it. The melee isn't _quite_ what I had hoped for, but it's really, really close, and it's a remarkable improvement over Oblivion. Scenery is absolutely fucking stunning, storyline so far is amazing, and dragon fighting seems like it would never ever get old. Ever. And dungeons? Each one is its own game. So many voice actors, so many books, so many items and quests and spells and locations and gameplay elements and.... well, I'm so pleased with it.


----------



## Flatline (Nov 11, 2011)

> This item is currently unavailable in your region



Fuck you too.

I won't buy it until the price drops but still.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks like the werewolf's bloodlust has been changed from a severe health penalty to how long you can stay wolfy. I'm not sure what to think of this.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 11, 2011)

Guys I'm not even sure what this game is.
Why should I be interested in it like everyone else ever is?


----------



## Waffles (Nov 11, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Guys I'm not even sure what this game is.
> Why should I be interested in it like everyone else ever is?



It's pretty much a sandbox exploration RPG
The best damn one out there
getitnowffgt <3


----------



## Tycho (Nov 11, 2011)

IT IS NOT FUCKING SANDBOX.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 11, 2011)

Edit: You know, I'd like to try one of these CoD-type games at some point, but if everyone's going to drop it a year later (compare MW3 vs MW2 players above) for the next version it seems a bit pointless =/


----------



## Vega (Nov 12, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Edit: You know, I'd like to try one of these CoD-type games at some point, but if everyone's going to drop it a year later (compare MW3 vs MW2 players above) for the next version it seems a bit pointless =/



The CoD games are good and fun but every single release is just the same thing with minor changes and gets a tad boring.  Any who, werewolves are AMAZING in Skyrim!  :grin:


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 12, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Edit: You know, I'd like to try one of these CoD-type games at some point, but if everyone's going to drop it a year later (compare MW3 vs MW2 players above) for the next version it seems a bit pointless =/




Get CoD4. Pretty cheap at this point, and last time I checked there are still a *lot* of servers up. It's a pretty time-tested game.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 12, 2011)

Tycho said:


> IT IS NOT FUCKING SANDBOX.



It pretty much is.
Want weapons? Give_item
Godmode? tgm
Noclip? I forgot but it's there
And you don't need to do anything in specific, it's entirely freeform, and nonlinear, hence SANDBOX.


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 12, 2011)

Waffles said:


> It pretty much is.
> Want weapons? Give_item
> Godmode? tgm
> Noclip? I forgot but it's there
> And you don't need to do anything in specific, it's entirely freeform, and nonlinear, hence SANDBOX.


Is it still a sandbox game on the consoles where you can't use the command line?

Skyrim wasn't designed to be a sandbox game, it's designed to be an open world game. Sometimes those terms can be used interchangeably, not always. It gives you a world to go free in, but doesn't give you the tools to go free with.

It's not really fair to call Skyrim a sandbox game just because they give you access to the dev console and mod tools. That's enough of a reason to call Half Life 2 a sandbox game.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 12, 2011)

Don't bother trying to reason with him, he's in the camp that seems to think Skyrim is the judas of RPGs. They're beyond hope. X3


----------



## Attaman (Nov 12, 2011)

Fernin said:


> Don't bother trying to reason with him, he's in the camp that seems to think Skyrim is the judas of RPGs. They're beyond hope. X3


 So sayeth the one who thinks thinks Bethesda's infallible.


----------



## Cain (Nov 12, 2011)

Just played Skyrim for the first time, for around 3 consecutive hours. Wow. It's amazing.

Anyone else pick Khajiit as their race not because they're furry, but because they look epic and have thief/rogue-like skills?


----------



## Waffles (Nov 12, 2011)

Attaman said:


> So sayeth the one who thinks thinks Bethesda's infallible.



So says the one that pretty much thinks anything new is BADDDDD?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 12, 2011)

* Buy Skyrim
* Download Skyrim
* Skyrim installs standard updates
* "Skyrim is now detecting system settings to determine video quality"
* This is ominous
* "Video settings have been set to Ultra High Quality."

Feels good, man.



Jagged Edge said:


> Anyone else pick Khajiit as their race not because they're furry, but because they look epic and have thief/rogue-like skills?



If you're not playing as a female Khajiit with fire spells and terrible luck, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Cain (Nov 12, 2011)

Smelge said:


> * Buy Skyrim
> * Download Skyrim
> * Skyrim installs standard updates
> * "Skyrim is now detecting system settings to determine video quality"
> ...


Male Khajiit, I've only just started, just past the bit where you kill your first dragon. I'm gonna focus on fire/destructive spells and one handed weapons. ^_^ Probably going to side with the empire, join the legion.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 12, 2011)

Fernin said:


> Don't bother trying to reason with him, he's in the camp that seems to think Skyrim is the judas of RPGs. They're beyond hope. X3



It's not an RPG.  It's an action hack-and-slash with RPG-like advancement mechanics, just like Dark Messiah.  And sure as hell isn't a fucking sandbox.  Garry's Mod is a sandbox.  Minecraft *was* a sandbox, now it's a sandboxy action-adventure-exploration thingie.  A sandbox game is like being given a huge bunch of Legos and a can of Red Bull, and nothing more.  Build a castle, besiege it, add to it, populate it.  Build a starship, fly it around, invent a story for it and have space battles and away missions with little Lego crew members and such.  Build a modern sculpture, a statue of Donkey Kong, a stand for your desk lamp.  Whatever, whichever, however.  THAT is what sandboxing is like.


----------



## Onnes (Nov 12, 2011)

Tycho said:


> It's not an RPG...



If Skyrim is not an RPG then there exist no RPGs on any game system. It has detailed character advancement and is largely quest and storyline driven. You're descending into crazytown by arguing that the newest Elder Scrolls game is not an RPG.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 12, 2011)

Onnes said:


> If Skyrim is not an RPG then there exist no RPGs on any game system. It has detailed character advancement and is largely quest and storyline driven. You're descending into crazytown by arguing that the newest Elder Scrolls game is not an RPG.



He doesn't think it's an RPG because it's not a _turn-based _RPG, the only type acceptable to hardcore fans. Just because it's all real-time doesn't mean it's not an RPG. If there's a situation where I have to go fight a whole bunch of wolves to level up because I'm not powerful enough to fight a troll, I'd say it's pretty much an RPG. You create your character and can specialize in a bunch of skills. You keep playing to level up, and your attacks are based off of number systems taking from your luck, the stats of your weapon, random chance, and most of all, your SKILLS. It's an RPG.



Smelge said:


> * Buy Skyrim
> * Download Skyrim
> * Skyrim installs standard updates
> * "Skyrim is now detecting system settings to determine video quality"
> ...



Mine was set to High Quality. I jacked that shit all the way up for everything and it still plays at least 60 fps (it caps there for vsync).


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 12, 2011)

Whoops, I seem to have stumbled onto the Steam forums by mistake


----------



## Fernin (Nov 12, 2011)

Attaman said:


> So sayeth the one who thinks thinks Bethesda's infallible.



And when did I ever say Bethesda was infallible? Bah whatever, you seem to be one of those special types of morons who'd cut off your nose to spite your face if given the opportunity, thus arguing is pointless since you'll never get over your own retarded preconceptions.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 12, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Anyone else pick Khajiit as their race not because they're furry, but because they look epic and have thief/rogue-like skills?



No, I chose Argonian because that was the first race I ever enjoyed playing in a TES game. That and because lizard people > cat people. 

In all seriousness though, my character is now shown as my avatar.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 12, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> No, I chose Argonian because that was the first race I ever enjoyed playing in a TES game. That and because lizard people > cat people.
> 
> In all seriousness though, my character is now shown as my avatar.



Could you find a darker place to take a picture? I can still make out some detail.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 12, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Could you find a darker place to take a picture? I can still make out some detail.



Yeah, I thought about that after I uploaded it. I'll find somewhere lighter next time I'm playing and retake it. XD


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 12, 2011)

So far, I'm a Nord who dual-wields swords and may or may not have drank some archery bitch's blood. I recently found the mines that have the materials I needed to make a full set of elven gear. Also I found out that Hircine's Ring is not as lustrous as it was in Daggerfall or even Bloodmoon. ...antler-headed fuck.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 12, 2011)

Waffles said:


> So says the one that pretty much thinks anything new is BADDDDD?


 So you say after I mention that being able to create new armor / gear is nifty? 

I made my problems in here quite clear early on. But apparently, Bethesda causing notable retcons (such as invalidating everything the _Morrowind_ player / PC did), removing skills, and removing weapons is double-plus awesome. Again, I have to wonder how many people who like _Oblivion_'s lore wouldn't be upset if suddenly Bethesda released "And then the Oblivion Gates opened right back up and the Empire was crushed in its entirety. While this was happening, the PC decides he'd like to go and reintroduce Cliffracers to the burned out shell of Morrowind, before then joining the Daedra in dismantling the last Septim's dragon-statue." I imagine the general response would be less than "Oh mai gawd this is amazing".



Fernin said:


> And when did I ever say Bethesda was infallible?


 I'll apologize on that snipe, you never did. You merely said that any cut content by Bethesda was, and only can be, an improvement.



Fernin said:


> Bah whatever, you seem to be one of those special types of morons


 Dislike changes made for Skyrim, is a moron. Gotcha. 




Fernin said:


> who'd cut off your own nose to spite your face if given the opportunity, thus arguing is pointless since you'll never get over your own retarded preconceptions.


 So, I take it then you _don't_ have a counter for why Bethesda treated the post-_Morrowind_ lore the way they did? Why _Levitate_ is still an absent spell (if worried about abusing it, one could always make it a drain-on-use power)? Or you're just refusing to do so because you'd much rather take pot-shots at my character / others who are not satisfied with the game (as you may very well call me on taking a snipe at you, but you took a snipe at another dissatisfied at the game _first_).


----------



## Fernin (Nov 12, 2011)

If you'd ever bothered to read any of the news from the dev when oblivion was coming out, you'd know the majority of the reason it was taken out was because of the cell based set up of the game, levitate, particularly around city walls would be problematic at best. 

As foe what I meant by special kind of moron, you're crying and ocean over a few removed spells and weapons that with one exception (levitate) didn't add a thing to the game other than diluting an already fat weapon pool even more.

And as for the lore changes, who cares! It's Bethesda's game and their own lore. They can bloody well do what they like with it. If you don't like something because it didn't go the way YOU wanted it to, TOO BAD! Bethesda is free to retcon the whole bloody universe if they like. Particularly if it cleans up messy, self conflicting and at times horribly archetypal lore.

It's also worth noting that the events of Morrowind were so self contained, that that'd frankly have almost no importance to the story line of any game following it that wasn't set on Morrowind itself or involved the Nerevarine personally.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 12, 2011)

Fernin said:


> If you'd ever bothered to read any of the news from the dev when oblivion was coming out, you'd know the majority of the reason it was taken out was because of the cell based set up of the game, levitate, particularly around city walls would be problematic at best.


 And since _Oblivion_ no sort of solution had been found? I would have thought with an extra five years of planning they'd have come up with some sort of solution.



Fernin said:


> As foe what I meant by special kind of moron, you're crying and ocean over a few removed spells and weapons that with one exception (levitate) didn't add a thing to the game other than diluting an already fat weapon pool even more.


 So it's bad to have even more weapon options? Furthermore, I'm glad you're at least generous enough to realize that being upset about Lore changes is something else en-



Fernin said:


> And as for the lore changes, who cares!


Or not.



Fernin said:


> It's Bethesda's game and their own lore. They can bloody well do what they like with it.


 And yet I'm sure if Khajiits were changed to generic Nekos and Argonians removed from the playable race list people would be up in arms crying for blood, but apparently that's something else entirely.

Again, implication that Bethesda does no wrong, because Bethesda knows best / can do what it wishes.



Fernin said:


> If you don't like something because it didn't go the way YOU wanted it to, TOO BAD!


 You act as though my problem with the changes to stuff like Cyrodiil and Morrowind are "But I wanted mah Dunmer PC to be da lord of everything". This is hilariously disingenuous. My problem with the _Morrowind_ changes are they literally render the game valueless in terms of narrative, and that the changes to Cyrodiil both turn it toward more generic fantasy as well as retcon three prior games worth of narrative.



Fernin said:


> Bethesda is free to retcon the whole bloody universe if they like. Particularly if it cleans up messy, self conflicting and at times horribly archetypal lore.


 I await your explanation of how the _Morrowind_ plot was "messy, self-conflicting and at times horribly archetypal", but _Oblivion_ is an obvious exception. :3c



Fernin said:


> It's also worth noting that the events of Morrowind were so self contained, that that'd frankly have almost no importance to the story line of any game following it that wasn't set on Morrowind itself or involved the Nerevarine personally.


 What? I'm sorry, but... what? Did you just look up a Wiki article on it and roll with it? 

Disregarding what happens in the expansions of _Tribunal_ and _Bloodmoon_ (and, trust me, the two of those have notable impacts on the world), there's the political implications of a semi-united Morrowind, the return of one of the Dunmer's BigDamnHeroes(tm), Vivec free what with no longer containing Dagoth Ur, the continued plot relating to the Disappearance of the Dwemer (and what may happen now that one is on the road to being cured in the Corprusarium), the guild wars going on versus the Dark Brotherhood and Camona Tong, discoveries by the Morrowind Mages Guild, the still-troubling political tension related toward the Imperial Legion (as well as the Legion's growing settlement of the Isles)... 

Ah, but disregard me. I'm apparently a nutter for thinking _Morrowind_ is less archetypal / generic than _Oblivion_.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 12, 2011)

You know, Khajiits *were* at one point just Kemonomimi...play Daggerfall and Arena. 



So has anyone else been looking for glitches? My glitch count was at 8. And other than the mudcrab, all of them have been non-gameplay effecting. Like the Jarl who was sitting on mid-air or the guards patrolling the water.



Commiecomrade said:


> He doesn't think it's an RPG because it's not a _turn-based _RPG, the only type acceptable to hardcore fans. Just because it's all real-time doesn't mean it's not an RPG. If there's a situation where I have to go fight a whole bunch of wolves to level up because I'm not powerful enough to fight a troll, I'd say it's pretty much an RPG. You create your character and can specialize in a bunch of skills. You keep playing to level up, and your attacks are based off of number systems taking from your luck, the stats of your weapon, random chance, and most of all, your SKILLS. It's an RPG.



The first four elder scrolls games weren't turn-based either. What's acceptable to hardcore fans are "Copy Dungeons and Dragons as much as possible, right down to adding a load of stats and skills, most of which are either redundant or useless."


----------



## Tycho (Nov 12, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> The first four elder scrolls games weren't turn-based either. What's acceptable to hardcore fans are "Copy Dungeons and Dragons as much as possible, right down to adding a load of stats and skills, most of which are either redundant or useless."



Bullshit.  I enjoy MANY other games that do not fall into the D&D dice-rolling archetype.  Fallout is one of my favorite games of all time.  I even think its SPECIAL system is superior to any other including the Elder Scrolls' 8-stat system, the ubiquitous STR DEX CON INT WIS CHA system, etc.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 12, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Bullshit.  I enjoy MANY other games that do not fall into the D&D dice-rolling archetype.  Fallout is one of my favorite games of all time.  I even think its SPECIAL system is superior to any other including the Elder Scrolls' 8-stat system, the ubiquitous STR DEX CON INT WIS CHA system, etc.



-cough skyrim doesn't have that anymore-


----------



## Tycho (Nov 12, 2011)

Waffles said:


> -cough skyrim doesn't have that anymore-




I'm aware of that, and disapprove


----------



## Vega (Nov 13, 2011)

So my Male Argonian Rouge was heading to this Dragon Burial site with a story character when he gets attacked by bandits.  Turns out some of them are already hurt and I find out why, my NPC Argonian husband Derkeethus was already fighting them.  He came to give me some health potions as a gift.(awww) I should buy him some nice armor and weapons.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 13, 2011)

Too many people in my hall are playing skyrim : (

Must play oblivion to appear cool!


----------



## Vega (Nov 13, 2011)

So the Stormcloaks seem a bit too bigoted for my tastes and look like they only care for Nords(I'm an Argonian), I think I'll join the Imperials.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 13, 2011)

Vega said:


> So the Stormcloaks seem a bit too bigoted for my tastes and look like they only care for Nords(I'm an Argonian), I think I'll join the Imperials.


It's pretty easy to understand the Stormcloak's bigotry considering the Empire was basically forced to criminalize the worship of Talos (who is the only reason Imperials, Nords, and so on are still alive). Forced to criminalize the worship of Talos by the Altmer (who are the ones that were threatening to genocide humanity in the first place).


----------



## Shireton (Nov 13, 2011)

This game is more than a little buggy so far; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irzZK1MrCUM


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 13, 2011)

One graphical bug I found was bodies of water containing patches of invisible water; that didn't really bug me. Another bug which could have pissed me off if I couldn't reload was a dragon refusing to disintegrate and give me it's soul upon death. Other than that, it's still not as broken as New Vegas.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 13, 2011)

I should start avoiding this thread until I actually have Skyrim now :c


----------



## Smelge (Nov 13, 2011)

Quick question.

How do you change player views on pc? I want to actually look at my character, but when you hit F to change view, you can only see the back of them. I want to change camera views so I can put my character in screenshots.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 13, 2011)

My character is a bunch of floating clothes right now. The equipment I have is just a taaaad bit glitchy.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 13, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Quick question.
> 
> How do you change player views on pc? I want to actually look at my character, but when you hit F to change view, you can only see the back of them. I want to change camera views so I can put my character in screenshots.



Hold down F and rotate your mouse.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay guys, if you're investing any point into archery, get eagle eye. That's how you get sneak attacks more efficiently. And anticipate the arc.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 13, 2011)

I spent the last hour decapitating ghosts. I still can't comprehend how that's possible.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 14, 2011)

Muahahaha M'aiq is back.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 14, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Muahahaha M'aiq is back.


Oh yeah, I also met him last night.


----------



## Cain (Nov 14, 2011)

Goddamn Argonian in Solitude double-crossed me when I did a quest for him. Got him back by killing him and his merry band of mercs.
I trusted him! I thought Argonian + Khajiit would work. ;_;
Ah well.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 14, 2011)

*puts a bucket on peoples' heads*
*robs them blind*


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 14, 2011)

I think this may be the first game I've done a full 24-hour run on. Steam is an asshole and only counting 12 of them, but fuck that. The jury will know it was 24. 

I guess that means I like it.



lupinealchemist said:


> I spent the last hour decapitating ghosts. I still can't comprehend how that's possible.



I snuck up behind some magic-hologram thing of some sort and slit it's throat for massive damage. Problem?


EDIT: Nobody likes Khajiit. I swear 90% of enemy battle speech is cat-related insults. 

9/10 bandits agree I would make an awesome rug. (The last one isn't sure the stains of the first 9 will come out.)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 14, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Goddamn Argonian in Solitude double-crossed me when I did a quest for him. Got him back by killing him and his merry band of mercs.
> I trusted him! I thought Argonian + Khajiit would work. ;_;
> Ah well.


 I don't think Argonians like Khajiit; I remember one making khajiit jokes involving butt-licking. And both races definitely don't like Dunmer for their knack at enslaving beast races.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 14, 2011)

My general view on this game (and Oblivion and Fallout, for that matter):


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 14, 2011)

I just loooove running into frost trolls in Skyrim. Like when I was trying to climb the mountain the greybeards live on. Or that time I encountered just about five of them in a ruin. I ran far away from there.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 14, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Muahahaha M'aiq is back.



Whaaaat? Is he as amazing as he was in Morrowind again?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 14, 2011)

One thing I have to hand to Skyrim is it's ability to tempt me to do evil/absurdly amoral things. 

My first playthrough in games like this is generally an "act natural" run where I do whatever I feel like suits me best. In almost every other game until now that has consisted of rescuing kittens from trees and peacefully resolving conflicts while respecting property and occasionally blasting the fucking faces off of NPCs who give me lip (fuck you "Santiago") 

I started Skyrim intending to be a friendly female character who is generally nice and helpful while still combat-oriented. Standard operating procedure for me. 

Then I accidentally my way into the Dark Brotherhood. 

At first I was all...
But then...

Now I have an assassin who kills people she's never met for money that likes to play with children and give to the poor. I feel extraordinarily fucked up. :v


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Nov 14, 2011)

My thoughs on the game is very weird (life story!) i chose Nord and thus climbed the tower to get away from the dragon but it smashed through and i walked into it's flames thus not hurting me and making me invincable! and after that i stole everything from everyone! Nord-Vampire-Summoner combo attack!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

MUST STEAL EVERYTHING IN SITE AND MURDER PEOPLE WITH THE BOW. LIZARD POWERS ACTIVATE~!~


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 14, 2011)

I found this wonderful alteration spell which does the alchemical fantasy of turning iron to silver to gold. I find this very good for making money and power-leveling smithing by making jewelery.

Oh, and I finally got the Eagle Eye perk. Yay, sniping!


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Nov 14, 2011)

Glitches are the best part of any game i think, for example: i was fighting a bandit and the *wooooosh* i was sent flying randomly into the side of a mountain!


----------



## Cain (Nov 14, 2011)

Sirffuzzyloigk said:


> I just loooove running into frost trolls in Skyrim. Like when I was trying to climb the mountain the greybeards live on. Or that time I encountered just about five of them in a ruin. I ran far away from there.


 Wiiiiimp.


Vaelarsa said:


> My general view on this game (and Oblivion and Fallout, for that matter):


Khajiits are the best at that stuff ^_^ Level 33 sneak so far xD


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 14, 2011)

It took me until this game to find out that Talos was Tiber Septim's Nord name, and that he was a Nord if I listened correctly.


----------



## Onnes (Nov 14, 2011)

What Skyrim needs is a blackjack. I'm tired of breaking into homes and finding someone awake at 3 AM.


----------



## Ames (Nov 14, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> EDIT: Nobody likes Khajiit. I swear 90% of enemy battle speech is cat-related insults.
> 
> 9/10 bandits agree I would make an awesome rug. (The last one isn't sure the stains of the first 9 will come out.)



*gasp* FURSECUTION

Also, I left my computer to grab a snack and got killed by mudcrabs.  :\


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 15, 2011)

The game is pretty good so far I guess. I need more fucking potions though. Some of the higher tier monsters (or whatever they are called in this game, the Draugr Deathlords for example) are kicking my ass. Dragons don't put up as much of a fight as I thought they would, I can't believe how easy they are compared to some of the shit I run into in dungeons. 

And can you get dark brotherhood armor without actually joining said group? I was randomly attacked by one (in broad daylight in the middle of the road no less) and I couldn't loot the armor, just a note and a shitty dagger. Is the armor even any good?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 15, 2011)

Dragons are lightweights compared to other things. I've fought... maybe 6-7 dragons. Only just recently got killed by one, and that was because I spent a solid minute right in it's flame trying to hit the fucking thing because I couldn't see shit (it was down to like, 1 health. Fuck.) Not the most glorious of moments. Usually though I don't even have to pop a health potion. They spend all their time trying to kill villagers or my invincible horse. Herp derp Dragon, next time focus on the cat with the fucking bow. 

Now bears on the other hand...

Fuck bears. I have yet to actually fight one straight-up. Fleeing is always preferred, as is avoidance. I don't understand how anyone can worry about silly 'lil dragons when there's fucking bears of +10 Khajiit raping everywhere.

EDIT: I don't know about the armor unless you raid the brotherhood's base, but it appears that your character is basically the inventor of proper assassination should you chose to go that route. I pissed off the wrong person and got an assassin sent after me. They attacked me in the middle of a town with their bare hands, running straight down the main avenue. I'm not even sure I managed to land a blow before the guards and assorted citizens stabbed the ever-loving fuck out of her. Maybe this is why the brotherhood wasn't doing so well...


----------



## Smelge (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, as a Khajiit, I felt it was my duty to get the first STD that came my way. So I became a vampire. Then ignored the shit out of it.

Only to find that after a few days of not drinking the blood of innocents, everyone suddenly fears and hates you. This came as a surprise, as I was in the middle of trying to give someone their quest item back in the middle of fucking Whiterun. So I had no choice but to flee for my life, into lower Whiterun and hopping over the city wall and escaping. But there's villages alla round, each with archers who were keen to fuck my shit up.

Then I got ppunced by a god damn dragon as a random event. Great, that's all I need.

Now I am shunned by my former friends, left to roam the wildernesses in search of a cure or virgins to suck off.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 15, 2011)

Wheeee. Lv 30 khajit with like 100 smithing, 75 archery, and 70 sneak.. And did I mention my fully upgraded, full dragon armor set also gives me like another +75% bow damage? :3c


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2011)

I bought Skyrim and OMGHOLYFUCKINGDAMITASDFJKL; is it pretty!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got the Wabbajack from Sheogorath. You know what I have to do now, right?

...WE MUST GO ON ANOTHER RAMPAGE!!!! *Turns someone into a mudcrab* DIE DIE!!! *zaps a guard into oblivion and then turns another one into a mudcrab* RAAWWRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2011)

A part of me thinks that there will be another Uncle Sweetshare in the game. We all need another  insane crack dealer in the game. :V




Spoiler:  about skyrim



Welp...there are werewolves in the game. The overall design reminds me a bit of Bloodmoon's werewolves.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 15, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> My general view on this game (and Oblivion and Fallout, for that matter):
> 
> -picsnip-




Hey, stealing is fun


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Hey, stealing is fun



Stealing is always fun...until you get caught and have a pack of guards yelling "Halt".



Unsilenced said:


> EDIT: Nobody likes Khajiit. I swear 90% of enemy battle speech is cat-related insults.
> 
> 9/10 bandits agree I would make an awesome rug. (The last one isn't sure the stains of the first 9 will come out.)



Khajiits are the Black people of the TES universe...minus Deguards. Who cares about Redguards anyway?


----------



## shteev (Nov 15, 2011)

What the hell would happen if a Khajiit became a werewolf?


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 15, 2011)

>play as cat person for night vision 
>still can't see shit in the dark

WHY IS NIGHT TIME SO DARK


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2011)

shteev said:


> What the hell would happen if a Khajiit became a werewolf?



Well...
Let's find out!


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 15, 2011)

Ugh... What happened to the last 3 days? I dunno :/ My Khajit battle mage though... he's sexy. And married to a lizard man. And he eats dragon souls. And has a red head following him around...


----------



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

I just got it tonight. I might be a Khajit, not sure.. :]


----------



## Cain (Nov 15, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Ugh... What happened to the last 3 days? I dunno :/ My Khajit battle mage though... he's sexy. And married to a lizard man. And he eats dragon souls. And has a red head following him around...


You can marry peeps? D:
My level 9 Khajiit is confused.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 15, 2011)

shteev said:


> What the hell would happen if a Khajiit became a werewolf?



As soon as I finish this essay I'm procrastinating I'm going to find out. 

Epic catdog get. :v


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm starting to regret choosing my wimpy Imperial as a character. Oh well, at least I have my dwarven armor to hide his ugly face with.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 15, 2011)

Sirffuzzyloigk said:


> I'm starting to regret choosing my wimpy Imperial as a character. Oh well, at least I have my dwarven armor to hide his ugly face with.


Drain Fatigue was a much more awesome ability when you needed it to do almost anything. "I'mma cave your face i-" "No, you're going to spend the next five minutes on the floor sleeping."

At least you have a better shot of becoming the next Imperial Battlemage.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sirffuzzyloigk said:


> I just loooove running into frost trolls in Skyrim. Like when I was trying to climb the mountain the greybeards live on. Or that time I encountered just about five of them in a ruin. I ran far away from there.



I literally just ragequit from that very frost troll killing me as I didn't save during the decent of the 7000 stairs so I said screw it and am browsing FAF before bed :V


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 16, 2011)

shteev said:


> What the hell would happen if a Khajiit became a werewolf?


The same exact thing that happens to any other race that becomes a werewolf. You turn into a wolf, no spells, no inventory, no shouts.



Jagged Edge said:


> You can marry peeps? D:
> My level 9 Khajiit is confused.


You go to Riften and find the head priest of the church (he's not in the church if it's your first visit to the city). 
Pay 200 bucks to get an Amulet of Mara (you have to do this bit, even though the amulet drops elsewhere).

You can have homosexual or heterosexual relationships and conversations are gender neutral. It's all dialog, you don't hug or kiss or whatnot. 
Of course mods will come along to fix that. Because mods.


Also, this made me go absolutely ecstatic:http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/594701896655000674/53DF032B58A79A58C14D8C3DFBBB4307670CCB6F
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/594701896655000674/53DF032B58A79A58C14D8C3DFBBB4307670CCB6F/

This was my first bug encounter. Still exists:
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/594701896655328695/B3095CD2DE48F229EB1A5B96D97D204155AE07B0


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 16, 2011)

The werewolf thing is... not incredibly useful actually. At least not to a khajiit assassin. It's kind of funny to hulk the fuck out during what has thus-far been a stealth run, but the inability to unhulk quickly is rather annoying. I would recommend it only in close quarters and against small groups/against "boss" human characters. It is useful for flinging otherwise tough enemies across the room, and when you're stuck with a companion that just will not fucking let you stealth...


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 16, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> The werewolf thing is... not incredibly useful actually. At least not to a khajiit assassin. It's kind of funny to hulk the fuck out during what has thus-far been a stealth run, but the inability to unhulk quickly is rather annoying. I would recommend it only in close quarters and against small groups/against "boss" human characters. It is useful for flinging otherwise tough enemies across the room, and when you're stuck with a companion that just will not fucking let you stealth...



Werewolves have never been useful for stealth. It's always been a rape-face thing for warriors who just want that extra bit of juice. 
Great for fast travel if you're an enthusiast who doesn't use the map or if you don't have a marker yet.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 16, 2011)

I used the werewolf power to rip the shit out of a bunch of vampires. Good times. 

Realizing I had the ability to make people instantly give up fighting was especially handy.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 16, 2011)

Step 1) I am a jacked lizard-man hitting everything in sight with a giant hammer (fine) 
Step 2) YOUR GOD IS WORTHLESS AND WEAK


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 16, 2011)

shteev said:


> What the hell would happen if a Khajiit became a werewolf?



Something gay, I'm sure :V


----------



## Waffles (Nov 16, 2011)

2 characters so far, Khajit Rouge and Argonian Mage. Woohoo. :3
I love my rouge more because I go "lolsnipe" and shot people in the face with web arrow.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2011)

I R Khajiit ranger! I PRESS 1 BUTTAN 2 KILL THINGS LOL!
:V
LOL U MAD N00B CUZ I CAN DODGE ARROWS LIKE A BAWS?! :V


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 16, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> I literally just ragequit from that very frost troll killing me as I didn't save during the decent of the 7000 stairs so I said screw it and am browsing FAF before bed :V


That's the very reason I save often.


----------



## kylr23 (Nov 16, 2011)

Here is a good question, if I can run IV on med/low settings is it possible to still run V as well? Yeah I just got IV


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 16, 2011)

kylr23 said:


> Here is a good question, if I can run IV on med/low settings is it possible to still run V as well? Yeah I just got IV


Quite possibly, have you looked at the system requirements? They're rather low.

Oh, I find that bandits or other people shout out confident lines like "Lets end this!" as soon as I slit their throat


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2011)

kylr23 said:


> Here is a good question, if I can run IV on med/low settings is it possible to still run V as well? Yeah I just got IV



If you have the freespace, yes.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 16, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> Step 1) I am a jacked lizard-man hitting everything in sight with a giant hammer (fine)
> Step 2) YOUR GOD IS WORTHLESS AND WEAK



Molag Bal is best god.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 16, 2011)

Goodness, it's amazing how derpy I get when I'm sleep deprived. I put decent instead of descend, and that's not even the half of it...I meant ascend :|


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 16, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Goodness, it's amazing how derpy I get when I'm sleep deprived. I put decent instead of descend, and that's not even the half of it...I meant ascend :|


I didn't even notice.


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 16, 2011)

Argonian. Started off spellcasting and was in fucking ROBES until level 20. Got rid of them for scaled armor and now elven.
Destruction, Restoration, Block, One-Hand, Smithing.

Spellsword go.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2011)

The guards in Skyrim fined me 10 gold for littering.
Apparently my crap can injure a person. :V


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Nov 16, 2011)

dragged a person into a cave where no one would ever see and murdered him. When i come back "hold it right there criminal!" O_O"


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 16, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The guards in Skyrim fined me 10 gold for littering.
> Apparently my crap can injure a person. :V


I remember fighting a dragon with guards when I used a shout and it hit one of the guards. Instant bounty and they turned on me, because apparently I'm more important to take down than a dragon in their town wrecking the place.


----------



## Takun (Nov 16, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The guards in Skyrim fined me 10 gold for littering.
> Apparently my crap can injure a person. :V




Not as bad as my 0 gold bounty I had to pay earlier.  And by pay I mean I killed a guard over a 0 gold bounty.


----------



## Ames (Nov 16, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The guards in Skyrim fined me 10 gold for littering.
> Apparently my crap can injure a person. :V



It can, I actually died once when I walked into a sword that was sitting on a slope. :\


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 16, 2011)

Quick question, How is a low-levelled Khajiit assassin meant to take down a dragon?


----------



## Vega (Nov 17, 2011)

So my Argonian Husband Darkeethus equipped with Epic Elvan Armor, Sword and Bow is an extremely useful companion!(Not to mention sexy )  He actually sneaks with me and only attacks enemies when they're alerted to my presence.  He's also immortal!  Accidentally back stabbed him and instead of killing him, he just kneeled for a few seconds and then got up.  He also always calls me "Love".  <3



Mr PyroCopter said:


> dragged a person into a cave where no one would ever see and murdered him. When i come back "hold it right there criminal!" O_O"


The guy had a wire on him obvioiusly.  :V



TechnoGypsy said:


> Quick question, How is a low-levelled Khajiit assassin meant to take down a dragon?



Get Mehrunes' Razor and you'll become a boss.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 17, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Quick question, How is a low-levelled Khajiit assassin meant to take down a dragon?



Arrowspammage. 

The first dragon though you can just hide. I tried to hit it with my bow, but it didn't do a lot. Whiterun guards did 90% of the work.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 17, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Arrowspammage.
> 
> The first dragon though you can just hide. I tried to hit it with my bow, but it didn't do a lot. Whiterun guards did 90% of the work.


What happened was that I was walking around the mountains to the north of the first dragon fight. It landed right next to me, and began to cook me. Needless to say, my cooking skills are far less than it.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 17, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> What happened was that I was walking around the mountains to the north of the first dragon fight. It landed right next to me, and began to cook me. Needless to say, my cooking skills are far less than it.



Just run unless you can get a pillar or rock you can easily hide behind. Shoot, hide, shoot, repeat. Otherwise, you're screwed. I had the same problem levels 1-12. Now I'm 30 and Blood Dragons 1v1 are pretty easy. (provided I'm prepared!)


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 17, 2011)

If you're a thief type you need some kind of cover. Period. Healing too, breath can nab you behind the cover but it's better than a direct blast. 
If a dragon gets to about 30% health they land permanently. Attack from the sides. Avoid the tail slams, they hurt a fair bit. 
Never assault their head unless you're tanky on HP---you don't want to be instant killed by it biting you and throwing your ragdoll. 
They CAN bite you through cover. Likely a glitch. If you're hurt and at <150 HP, back away from the face.


----------



## Nerts (Nov 17, 2011)

Kahjiit claws seem pretty over powered at the start of the game, I've been pimp handing everything to death so far as a mage.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 17, 2011)

Ugh... why can't the damn quests function as intended?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 17, 2011)

I am impressed with the AI. The guards will also fine you for loitering too. :V



JamesB said:


> It can, I actually died once when I walked into a sword that was sitting on a slope. :\



Seriously?


----------



## Cain (Nov 17, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Quick question, How is a low-levelled Khajiit assassin meant to take down a dragon?


GO MOTHERFUCKING RAGE ON IT WITH DUAL SINGLE-HANDED WEAPONS/DOUBLE HANDED WEAPON.



Unsilenced said:


> Arrowspammage.
> 
> The first dragon though you can just hide. I tried to hit it with my bow, but it didn't do a lot. Whiterun guards did 90% of the work.


Seriously? I just waited for the bastard to land before laying into him with my swords 



Waffles said:


> Just run unless you can get a pillar or rock you can easily hide behind. Shoot, hide, shoot, repeat. Otherwise, you're screwed. I had the same problem levels 1-12. Now I'm 30 and Blood Dragons 1v1 are pretty easy. (provided I'm prepared!)


nope.jpg
See above replies.
Although, the dragons do seem to get more powerful, so should you.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 17, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> nope.jpg
> See above replies.
> Although, the dragons do seem to get more powerful, so should you.



/was busy leveling my enchanting at smithing to 100
And I dunno wtf you're doing, my method works like a damn charm.
Oh, and that blood that was easy was in the open, after I had just fought a cave bear, no cover. :3


----------



## Onnes (Nov 17, 2011)

What's up with alchemy in Skyrim? It seems I have to make about 50 potions just to see a single skill point, and the potions themselves are so ridiculously common as loot and on merchants that I never find myself short on anything essential.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2011)

Onnes said:


> What's up with alchemy in Skyrim? It seems I have to make about 50 potions just to see a single skill point, and the potions themselves are so ridiculously common as loot and on merchants that I never find myself short on anything essential.



"Hey guys people say that alchemy was overpowered in the last 2 games SO LET'S COMPLETELY FUCKING CASTRATE IT FOR THIS GAME.  That'll show those complainers.  Yeah!"



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am impressed with the AI. The guards will also fine you for loitering too. :V



THIS IS IMPROVEMENT

Are they still psychic?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 17, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Are they still psychic?



Only around that certain area like in Daggerfall. (Where a rampage around say, Wayrest won't attract a chorus of "HALT! HALT!" in Daggerfall) There are perks where they can ignore you if your bounty isn't high enough, I think.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 17, 2011)

shteev said:


> What the hell would happen if a Khajiit became a werewolf?



I wish they made an Elsweyr game so I could make a Khajiit Were-lion. :V (Thel ore suggests them)


----------



## Cain (Nov 17, 2011)

Waffles said:


> /was busy leveling my enchanting at smithing to 100
> And I dunno wtf you're doing, my method works like a damn charm.
> Oh, and that blood that was easy was in the open, after I had just fought a cave bear, no cover. :3


Pfft. 
/is too busy leveling smithing, enchanting, one-handed, two-handed, light armor, destruction, archery, sneak, pickpocket and lockpick.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 17, 2011)

Tycho said:


> THIS IS IMPROVEMENT
> 
> Are they still psychic?




Pffttt...Not really.

The werewolves in Skyrim reminds me of the model they used in Morrowind, but more monstrous than the latter.

I like how the guards respond you you after you've done the quest chain:

"You smell like wet dog, were you tending to the hounds?"
"Is that fur coming from your ears?"
"Tell the Companions to muzzle their dogs. The howling is becoming a nuisance"
etc..



Digitalpotato said:


> Only around that certain area like in Daggerfall. (Where a rampage around say, Wayrest won't attract a chorus of "HALT! HALT!" in Daggerfall) There are perks where they can ignore you if your bounty isn't high enough, I think.




And I thought the guards in Morrowind and Oblivion were annoying..


----------



## Ames (Nov 17, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Seriously?



Yep low on hp after boss fight, loot final dungeon chest, drop useless sword, walk into sword and die. :\


----------



## Smelge (Nov 17, 2011)

The guards aren't psychic, it's just not the people that can spot crimes. The chickens can too. If you do something wrong and a chicken sees it, the guards will know. It's a bug they identified a long while back, but must have kept because it's pretty funny.

I just had the most ludicrous fight ever.

I've been playing around in heavy armour up to level 12, and I can't sneak to save myself. So I'm trying to level the fuck out of stealth based stuff. It stands to reason that heavy armour foils sneaking, while wearing robes allows easier sneaking. So I went for overkill and got naked. Now I'm charging around Skyrim butt naked, waving a battleaxe and riding my horse.

I picked up a quest from a Jarl. Destroy the local dragon. So I went to take it out.

Picture the scene. The dragon swooping around it's mountain eyrie, when a lone warrior strides over the hill. "A naked Khajiit? This should be a piece of piss!" thinks the dragon. It swoops. The Khajiit pulls the axe out of god knows where, and starts flailing at the big leathery bastard, scoring several painful blows. The dragon takes off again for a strafing run. Which is about where the wolves attacked.

The dragon comes in for it's next attack, the ground around the warrior now littered with dead wolves and an unlucky witch who came out for a shot as well. The dragon lands and blasts it's ice-breath at the Khajiit, clipping a nearby mammoth. The Giant herder is incensed by the harm caused to his pet and wades in, pounding on the dragon, who escapes to a different area, right beside the warrior. She swings over and over, ice forming on her fur as the dragon tries to destroy her. Suddenly, the dragon lunges, jaws snapping shut on thin air as the cat leaps onto it's head, holding it's horns. The beast swings it's head from side to side to dislodge Katia. But to no avail. She swings the axe into it's forehead, slaying the dragon.

Then she looted the corpse, murdered a giant and a mammoth, found a geothermal spring and got fucked up by a pair of Necromancers who wouldn't fucking stay dead.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Nov 17, 2011)

So many times have i dropped a useless sword or inanimate object and it killed me after i walk backwards/forwards into the object and *death* so i just have to be careful when i drop a dagger that does nearly no damage at all and try not to walk into it and cut my foot and somehow makes it turn into a fatal flesh wound and die straight away. (problem fixed by following easy steps )


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 17, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Yep low on hp after boss fight, loot final dungeon chest, drop useless sword, walk into sword and die. :\



Thats...interesting...



Smelge said:


> The guards aren't psychic, it's just not the people that can spot crimes. The chickens can too. If you do something wrong and a chicken sees it, the guards will know. It's a bug they identified a long while back, but must have kept because it's pretty funny.
> 
> I just had the most ludicrous fight ever.
> 
> ...




Cool story. Really, I mean it! XD
The bards need to compose a song called "The ballad of the nude Khajiit".



Mr PyroCopter said:


> So many times have i dropped a useless sword or inanimate object and it killed me after i walk backwards/forwards into the object and *death* so i just have to be careful when i drop a dagger that does nearly no damage at all and try not to walk into it and cut my foot and somehow makes it turn into a fatal flesh wound and die straight away. (problem fixed by following easy steps )



So I guess the guard was right to fine me. It can kill a person!

Also: The flames spell needs to do some property damage and set buildings ablaze. :V


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Nov 17, 2011)

Forest fires?


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 17, 2011)

I was running up north when I ran into a giant camp.  I was still too weak to take one ( I tried and the giant hit me so hard, I went flying in the air...and I don't think I came back down lol), so I went to sneak past it.  All of a sudden, a dragon landed behind me, but it was in the line of sight of the giant.  So the giant ran over and beat the dragon to death with his club XD.  I waited for the giant to go back to camp, then I took the dragon's soul.  Easiest fight I've had in the game lol.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 17, 2011)

Mr PyroCopter said:


> Forest fires?


I tried, you can't.
But then, you can set rocks on fire.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 17, 2011)

JamesB said:


> It can, I actually died once when I walked into a sword that was sitting on a slope. :\


I need to try this, FOR SCIENCE!

I also saw Maiq take a shit on the Werebear lore. >:[


----------



## Ames (Nov 17, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I also saw Maiq take a shit on the Werebear lore. >:[



Lols <3 M'aiq the Liar.  He's so bonkers.

Also whenever I meet a female argonian in the game, I'm half-expecting them to call me a smoothskin.  They seriously sound almost exactly like female ghouls in fallout 3/new vegas.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I also saw Maiq take a shit on the Werebear lore. >:[



Yeah, figures.  He's nothing more than a mouthpiece for Todd Howard's lazy lore-raping cronies.  Just like Oblivion.  Fuck, I wanted to KILL HIM in Oblivion.  I wanted to kill EVERYONE in Oblivion.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2011)

Welp...apparently an old woman walked on the sword I dumped in the street and killed herself. WHAT DO?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 18, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Welp...apparently an old woman walked on the sword I dumped in the street and killed herself. WHAT DO?



Loot?


----------



## Ames (Nov 18, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Welp...apparently an old woman walked on the sword I dumped in the street and killed herself. WHAT DO?



The guards warned you, bro


----------



## Cain (Nov 18, 2011)

Has anyone else completed -ALL- the Mage's College quests? 
Hot diggity.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 18, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Has anyone else completed -ALL- the Mage's College quests?
> Hot diggity.



I'm tempted to have my Khajiit assassin try those because if it ends like the Companions and Brotherhood quests, she will then be essentially viable as her own faction. 

Unfortunately though she has no points in anything magical, and while I was able to slog through a bunch of quests that were meant for giant broadsword-swinging brutes, mage-oriented quests might just be too much.


----------



## Ames (Nov 18, 2011)

I ohko'd a dragon with my dagger.  Lolwut.

There's no way that perk can do that much damage... right?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 18, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I ohko'd a dragon with my dagger.  Lolwut.
> 
> There's no way that perk can do that much damage... right?



A sneak attack critical with my blade of woe can do 1110 damage. Add my second dagger and you get just under double that. 

So... yeah. It can.


----------



## Cain (Nov 18, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm tempted to have my Khajiit assassin try those because if it ends like the Companions and Brotherhood quests, she will then be essentially viable as her own faction.
> 
> Unfortunately though she has no points in anything magical, and while I was able to slog through a bunch of quests that were meant for giant broadsword-swinging brutes, mage-oriented quests might just be too much.


There's nothing -really- magic-oriented, in terms of you defeating the bosses.
GO FOR IT BRO.
I just use destruction spells to level up my destruction skills ;D


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 18, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> There's nothing -really- magic-oriented, in terms of you defeating the bosses.
> GO FOR IT BRO.
> I just use destruction spells to level up my destruction skills ;D



Do you need to have people follow you for the missions? Because that sucks. Assassins work ALONE damnit. :I

EDIT: Also: How awesomely badass is it that colleges in Skyrim apparently have "chopping shit with a sword" as part of their curriculum? :v


----------



## Cain (Nov 18, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Do you need to have people follow you for the missions? Because that sucks. Assassins work ALONE damnit. :I
> 
> EDIT: Also: How awesomely badass is it that colleges in Skyrim apparently have "chopping shit with a sword" as part of their curriculum? :v


For one of them, kinda not really, but the rest you're solo. Unless you already have a follower.
I don't really like the followers, they keep gettin in the way of my spells/attacks and blame me >_>
Although I might get the Khajiit mage at the Mage's College.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 18, 2011)

I just finished all of the thieves guild's quests, fun shit <3 You get this REALLY badass set of armor from it, makes you look like fucking ninja. "Nightingale Armor".


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 18, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And I thought the guards in Morrowind and Oblivion were annoying..



The guards in Daggerfall were all clones taken from one person and programmed with only one line of vocabulary: HALT. 

Trust me they're really really annoying...worse than that wisewoman in Morrowind. ("HEy wait for me hey wait for me hey wait for me" *Gets stuck on a rock*)


----------



## Nerts (Nov 18, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm tempted to have my Khajiit assassin try those because if it ends like the Companions and Brotherhood quests, she will then be essentially viable as her own faction.
> 
> Unfortunately though she has no points in anything magical, and while I was able to slog through a bunch of quests that were meant for giant broadsword-swinging brutes, mage-oriented quests might just be too much.


I'm playing a khajiit mage/thief at the moment and a word of warning, you cannot sneak attack with spells. Kind of stupid, you'd think suddenly bursting into flames would be more of a surprise than suddenly having a arrow in your butt.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm getting skyrim next week, so should I get it for the 360 or PC?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I'm getting skyrim next week, so should I get it for the 360 or PC?


I'd say go for PC


----------



## Cain (Nov 18, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I'm getting skyrim next week, so should I get it for the 360 or PC?



PC


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh man, I've had it with these motherfucking draugr in this motherfucking game. After like level 35 they just all spawn as deathlords and the mage kind, _and all they do spam shouts and use frost spells to drain your stamina_. Archery sneak attacks also don't do shit against them, and that's if I get lucky and they don't notice the 100 level all perks stealth assassin standing in the dark corner from across the fucking room. Even if one doesn't notice me and I manage to somehow get right behind him, he'll sense I'm swinging my dagger just before I do it and then turn around so I immediately lose my 11x damage bonus and give him a papercut instead. Then his ten buddies wake up and murder me as I try running away like a little girl, because that's all I can do at that point. I must really suck at this game or I somehow managed to _really _piss off Nocturnal

Also: Fuck Ulfric Stormshadow. This guy is such a fucking crybaby I just wish I could slap him. It bugs me that the game offers no negative speech options with him (that I've seen). I just wanna say "fuck you and your rebellion", but I can't, the game acts like my character sympathizes with him_.__ I don't_.


----------



## Cain (Nov 18, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Oh man, I've had it with these motherfucking draugr in this motherfucking game. After like level 35 they just all spawn as deathlords and the mage kind, _and all they do spam shouts and use frost spells to drain your stamina_. Archery sneak attacks also don't do shit against them, and that's if I get lucky and they don't notice the 100 level all perks stealth assassin standing in the dark corner from across the fucking room. Even if one doesn't notice me and I manage to somehow get right behind him, he'll sense I'm swinging my dagger just before I do it and then turn around so I immediately lose my 11x damage bonus and give him a papercut instead. Then his ten buddies wake up and murder me as I try running away like a little girl, because that's all I can do at that point. I must really suck at this game or I somehow managed to _really _piss off Nocturnal
> 
> Also: Fuck Ulfric Stormshadow. This guy is such a fucking crybaby I just wish I could slap him. It bugs me that the game offers no negative speech options with him (that I've seen). I just wanna say "fuck you and your rebellion", but I can't, the game acts like my character sympathizes with him_.__ I don't_.



Ahahaha.
The draugrs are quite annoying, but I just keep knockin' 'em down.

FOR THE EMPIRE!
Yeah screw the rebellion.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I'm getting skyrim next week, so should I get it for the 360 or PC?



Get it for PC and you can use a wired Xbox 360 controller to play it.





Kaamos said:


> Oh man, I've had it with these motherfucking draugr in this motherfucking game. After like level 35 they just all spawn as deathlords and the mage kind, _and all they do spam shouts and use frost spells to drain your stamina_. Archery sneak attacks also don't do shit against them, and that's if I get lucky and they don't notice the 100 level all perks stealth assassin standing in the dark corner from across the fucking room. Even if one doesn't notice me and I manage to somehow get right behind him, he'll sense I'm swinging my dagger just before I do it and then turn around so I immediately lose my 11x damage bonus and give him a papercut instead. Then his ten buddies wake up and murder me as I try running away like a little girl, because that's all I can do at that point. I must really suck at this game or I somehow managed to _really _piss off Nocturnal



Use fire on them. Really. Kill them. With fire.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 18, 2011)

So I finished the main story line. I think.



Spoiler: ending



Ok so I killed Alduin and I just go back to a bunch of dragons flying around saying shit I can't understand, Paarthurnax babbles about dragon stuff, and that's it? No ending narration? No party? Did I _miss _something? Was this the actual ending or is there more? I talked to the Graybeards and they said like, five lines of dialogue about how I can make a good or bad name for myself, and Eggbern and Delphine just reminded me about a quest I refuse to do. That one can't be the actual final quest, can it? I can't even do it anymore because he flew away after I killed Alduin. I didn't even get a reward for killing Alduin, no loot, or a fancy set of armor like in Oblivion.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 18, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Oh man, I've had it with these motherfucking draugr in this motherfucking game. After like level 35 they just all spawn as deathlords and the mage kind, _and all they do spam shouts and use frost spells to drain your stamina_. Archery sneak attacks also don't do shit against them, and that's if I get lucky and they don't notice the 100 level all perks stealth assassin standing in the dark corner from across the fucking room. Even if one doesn't notice me and I manage to somehow get right behind him, he'll sense I'm swinging my dagger just before I do it and then turn around so I immediately lose my 11x damage bonus and give him a papercut instead. Then his ten buddies wake up and murder me as I try running away like a little girl, because that's all I can do at that point. I must really suck at this game or I somehow managed to _really _piss off Nocturnal
> *
> Also: Fuck Ulfric Stormshadow. This guy is such a fucking crybaby I just wish I could slap him. It bugs me that the game offers no negative speech options with him (that I've seen). I just wanna say "fuck you and your rebellion", but I can't, the game acts like my character sympathizes with him. I don't.*



I joined the stormcloaks because I hated the empire (obvious reasons), but then I realized that the they're all racist bastards and now I regret my choice. I really, REALLY wish you had a choice like in FNV where you just go "fuck everyone" and plunge the region into anarchy. They all deserve it.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 18, 2011)

I figured out how to get rid of stronger people when they're following you!

In this case, it was this treasure hunter who was looking for a scroll in a cave.
I tried a few times to kill her, just because she was pissing me off by not sneaking and accusing me of pickpocketing her when I so much as glanced in her direction when sneaking. But she was too powerful for me (even with 15x damage)

So I just ran _backwards _through the trap systems, setting them off behind me, which eventually killed her.
Hehehe, what fun.


----------



## shteev (Nov 18, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> So I just ran _backwards _through the trap systems, setting them off behind me, which eventually killed her.
> Hehehe, what fun.



You sly bastard, you.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 19, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I figured out how to get rid of stronger people when they're following you!
> 
> In this case, it was this treasure hunter who was looking for a scroll in a cave.
> I tried a few times to kill her, just because she was pissing me off by not sneaking and accusing me of pickpocketing her when I so much as glanced in her direction when sneaking. But she was too powerful for me (even with 15x damage)
> ...



Running through a nearby town is fun, if you have no regard for human life. 

There was one part where there was a room full of fire-chucking pressure-plates with big-ass spider on an island in the middle. I used shout-sprint over there, smacked it, then shout sprinted all the way back through the next couple of rooms. Then I just watched its health bar shrink and shrink as it did it's "target lost" pattern. Problem?


----------



## Bliss (Nov 19, 2011)

Markarth is perhaps my favourite town for now; I love the quests and a market hub. Though, I have only visited Whiterun, Winterhold, Windheld, Riften, Dawnstar (didn't get to look around much) and Ivarstead if I recall correctly.

Oh, and _YOU CANNOT MARRY A FURRY_ I read. Khajiit are cool regardless if I play an Altmer! ;-;

PS. A mage. A fire mage.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 19, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Markarth is perhaps my favourite town for now; I love the quests and a market hub. Though, I have only visited Whiterun, Winterhold, Windheld, Riften, Dawnstar (didn't get to look around much) and Ivarstead if I recall correctly.
> 
> Oh, and _YOU CANNOT MARRY A FURRY_ I read. Khajiit are cool regardless if I play an Altmer! ;-;
> 
> PS. A mage. A fire mage.



Can't marry a khajit, but say hello to my lovely argonian hubby :3


----------



## Ames (Nov 19, 2011)

100 sneak is so awesome.

Hilarious watching dungeon bosses wander around cluelessly as you bombard them to death with crit arrows.


----------



## Cain (Nov 19, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Markarth is perhaps my favourite town for now; I love the quests and a market hub. Though, I have only visited Whiterun, Winterhold, Windheld, Riften, Dawnstar (didn't get to look around much) and Ivarstead if I recall correctly.
> 
> Oh, and _YOU CANNOT MARRY A FURRY_ I read. Khajiit are cool regardless if I play an Altmer! ;-;
> 
> PS. A mage. A fire mage.





Waffles said:


> Can't marry a khajit, but say hello to my lovely argonian hubby :3


It really sucks you can't marry Khajiit ;_;
Which Argonian did you marry Waffles?
I'm only gonna marry someone that'll set up a shop and give me a share. Or is that everyone you marry?


----------



## Waffles (Nov 19, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> It really sucks you can't marry Khajiit ;_;
> Which Argonian did you marry Waffles?
> I'm only gonna marry someone that'll set up a shop and give me a share. Or is that everyone you marry?



There's 2 gay argonians you can, I married the one that you had to rescue from the cave because I couldn't find the other one.  
And as far as I recall, very few of the people you can marry, if any, will be shopkeepers.


----------



## Ames (Nov 19, 2011)

DAMN IT DEEP-IN-HIS-CUPS YOU CRAZY ARGONIAN LEAVE ME ALONEEEE


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 19, 2011)

Maces and shields are amazing.  >_>;


----------



## Smelge (Nov 19, 2011)

Fuck the advanced shouts. I've only been using the starter one.

Nothing beats sending enemies ragdolling off of cliffs with it.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 19, 2011)

Anypony know what the fuck this is? It's probably nothing that great, but I saw it running South down a path towards Dragon Bridge. I tried following it, but ran out of stamina potions so it got away. I did manage to catch up to it twice but I couldn't interact with it or see it's name. There isn't anything up the path except a Meridia statue with an unrelated quest, a pond that didn't have anything in it. There was some other landmarks around but I thought they were too far away to be related. 

Edit: There were some Imperial soldiers and a noble around but they didn't react to it in any way, neither did any citizens on the streets it ran by.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 19, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Anypony know what the fuck this is? It's probably nothing that great, but I saw it running South down a path towards Dragon Bridge. I tried following it, but ran out of stamina potions so it got away. I did manage to catch up to it twice but I couldn't interact with it or see it's name. There isn't anything up the path except a Meridia statue with an unrelated quest, a pond that didn't have anything in it. There was some other landmarks around but I thought they were too far away to be related.
> 
> Edit: There were some Imperial soldiers and a noble around but they didn't react to it in any way, neither did any citizens on the streets it ran by.



OH I DO. Its a scripted ghost that takes you to a place with three skeletons or four, I cant remember if the fourth is a skeleton or a zombie thing. There are some weapons laying around and some gold. You will run across random ghost just follow them. If they get too far they will stop and wait for you. You cant talk to them though :/ also he is headless so +3 for cool


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 19, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> OH I DO. Its a scripted ghost that takes you to a place with three skeletons or four, I cant remember if the fourth is a skeleton or a zombie thing. There are some weapons laying around and some gold. You will run across random ghost just follow them. If they get too far they will stop and wait for you. You cant talk to them though :/ also he is headless so +3 for cool



Oh, maybe I should have followed him farther then, haha. Thanks.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 19, 2011)

Totally just beat the main quest. Turns out you don't *really* have to help either side, even if you join one. 

Part near the end pissed me off. 

"Y hallo thar stealth character with absolutely no straight-up fighting ability. Have a unavoidable face-to-face with an ass-raping barbarian that is absolutely necessary for the main quest. What's that? You want to go and get some health potions first? Well I can't let you do that, but here's a dildo so you can go fuck yourself instead." 

SKYRIM! Y U DEUS EX THO?


The actual "boss fight" though, the big bad dragon or whatever, was a pretty cool fight, even if all I did was spam Dragonrend and frostbite poisoned elven arrows. Good times.


----------



## Ames (Nov 20, 2011)

MUST... RESIST... URGE TO ABUSE THE FUCK OUT OF THE OGHMA INFINIUM EXPLOIT

I'll wait till endgame. :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 20, 2011)

JamesB said:


> MUST... RESIST... URGE TO ABUSE THE FUCK OUT OF THE OGHMA INFINIUM EXPLOIT
> 
> I'll wait till endgame. :V



What is this?

Also, protip, get Finrel or whatever the elf as your companion near the start of the game. 

1. "Can you train me in archery?" *traintraintrain*
2. "Can I look in your inventory?" *takemoneyback*
3. "Can you train me in archery?"


----------



## Bliss (Nov 20, 2011)

Waffles said:


> There's 2 gay argonians you can, I married the one that you had to rescue from the cave because I couldn't find the other one.
> And as far as I recall, very few of the people you can marry, if any, will be shopkeepers.


Doesn't your Agronian start a shop? Scouts-Many-Marshes does as well.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 20, 2011)

I KNOW you're all jealous of my daedric bow that does 384 damage (not At 100 archery yet) with 15 frost damage, soul trap abilites.
384+15=399 (bow)
399+20=419 (arrow)
419x3= 1257 (sneak attack)
1257x1.25= 1571 (critical shot)
Ohai bow that took down the final dragon boss in about 4 shots, how are you today?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2011)

I got Skyrim yesterday.
Playing as argonian. Dinosaur/lizard anthros ftw
Pic of my char that nobody cares to look at


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 20, 2011)

Currently robbing the country blind picking all of the locks (all of them) and stealing everything. I found these dwarven ruins out in the middle of nowhere (because fuck fast travel, I enjoy looking at the game) and got this huge haul of dwarven metal and picked 2 Master Level locks to get to it all. So yeah, I'm currently controlling the flow of wealth in Skyrim, how about you guys? :3

EDIT: @Coffee: Argonian brofist! ^\.=./^


----------



## Ames (Nov 20, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> What is this?
> 
> Also, protip, get Finrel or whatever the elf as your companion near the start of the game.
> 
> ...



[video=youtube;Sppwru7wfqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sppwru7wfqs[/video]

Basically it's possible to get over 100 points in a skill with this exploit (but that doesn't really do anything and kills your ability to level up)


----------



## Waffles (Nov 20, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Currently robbing the country blind picking all of the locks (all of them) and stealing everything. I found these dwarven ruins out in the middle of nowhere (because fuck fast travel, I enjoy looking at the game) and got this huge haul of dwarven metal and picked 2 Master Level locks to get to it all. So yeah, I'm currently controlling the flow of wealth in Skyrim, how about you guys? :3
> 
> EDIT: @Coffee: Argonian brofist! ^\.=./^



Even easier to control all of the money: Smithing/Enchanting
-> Make iron dagger: price to make: 10 gold
-> Enchant with petty soul gem (40 gold): Dagger becomes worth 200+ gold
Win


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 20, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Even easier to control all of the money: Smithing/Enchanting
> -> Make iron dagger: price to make: 10 gold
> -> Enchant with petty soul gem (40 gold): Dagger becomes worth 200+ gold
> Win



Honestly, I've been too involved with just doing stuff that I haven't even really tried scratching the surface of what can be done in this game. I also picked up Terraria a couple of days ago... so I've been lost in that game as well. >_>

Seriously though, I don't really care about exploits right now, and if I _really _wanted to get shit-tons of gold really quick, I'd cut out the middle man and just use the console. >_>


----------



## Waffles (Nov 20, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Honestly, I've been too involved with just doing stuff that I haven't even really tried scratching the surface of what can be done in this game. I also picked up Terraria a couple of days ago... so I've been lost in that game as well. >_>
> 
> Seriously though, I don't really care about exploits right now, and if I _really _wanted to get shit-tons of gold really quick, I'd cut out the middle man and just use the console. >_>



S'not an exploit, it takes effort xD


----------



## shteev (Nov 20, 2011)

Lolo I was being chased by a Giant Sabre Cat-thing when it decided that running up-river at 0.2 MPH would be the quickest way to get to me.
Pro AI, Bethesda.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 20, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I KNOW you're all jealous of my daedric bow that does 384 damage (not At 100 archery yet) with 15 frost damage, soul trap abilites.
> 384+15=399 (bow)
> 399+20=419 (arrow)
> 419x3= 1257 (sneak attack)
> ...



This bow. How does one acquire it?


----------



## Waffles (Nov 20, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> This bow. How does one acquire it?


Lesse
100 smithing for starters.
Next, get 100 enchanting.
Enchant 4 items with the + blacksmithing improving gear, wear those
Drink a blacksmith potion with the +50% effect right before smithing
Smith bow quickly, then go over and improve it to the legendary status
Next, go to enchanting altar and drink a +25% enchanter's potion and enchant your bow any way you see fit with dual enchants!
Tada :3


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 20, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Lesse
> 100 smithing for starters.
> Next, get 100 enchanting.
> Enchant 4 items with the + blacksmithing improving gear, wear those
> ...



Well then. Ass. 

No way I'm making anything that powerful (at least not the enchanting part.) If I did though it'd be like a long-range version of my instarape daggers.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 20, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Well then. Ass.
> 
> No way I'm making anything that powerful (at least not the enchanting part.) If I did though it'd be like a long-range version of my instarape daggers.



Yeah pretty much
Lots of effort, cost about 10k gold (profits - costs) but hey. Worth it if you can sneak up on boss level monsters/dragons and one shot/two shot them.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 20, 2011)

It might be worth it if I had ever enchanted more than, like, three things in the entire history of my character, but I have not. Smithing is a little better because I farmed it at one point so I could upgrade enchanted weapons, but it's still nothing spectacular. 

EDIT: I suppose though it might be perfectly possible to make a game-breaking bow anyways, even if it's not the absolute perfect bow of all time. A few hundred damage per shot will kill the fuck out of your common fodder, and between fast shots, slow motion, and staggering, not much will survive enough follow-through to land a hit of their own.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 20, 2011)

If only spells could be that strong. Realistically I can get about 250 dps without potions but it doesn't compare.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 21, 2011)

Waffles said:


> S'not an exploit, it takes effort xD



I guess I should rephrase a bit:

I don't intend to really "grind" a whole lot or exploit the game much. Most everything I do and get will come as it does and I'm not going to go out of my way to somehow break the scaling of the game. >_>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 21, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> If only spells could be that strong. Realistically I can get about 250 dps without potions but it doesn't compare.



Nah, then magic would be overpowered. The point is you need good arrows to do that sort of ridiculous damage (well, not always) but the point is you NEED SOME SORT OF ARROW. Magic on the other hand is infinite and therefore needs toned down to compensate.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 21, 2011)

I need to upgrade my Dawnbreaker.  :c  (Also recharge it, lol)


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 21, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> If only spells could be that strong. Realistically I can get about 250 dps without potions but it doesn't compare.



Wait until you get the master destruction spells. I can easily take out dragons of any type with a single spell.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 21, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I KNOW you're all jealous of my daedric bow that does 384 damage (not At 100 archery yet) with 15 frost damage, soul trap abilites.
> 384+15=399 (bow)
> 399+20=419 (arrow)
> 419x3= 1257 (sneak attack)
> ...



My nightingale bow does more damage than that. oO


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 21, 2011)

So I restarted as a warrior intent on specializing in heavy armor/two-handed weapons and now I'm just steamrolling everything. One hit kill power attacks on bandits and other low level enemies, 1-2 hits on higher level boss type monsters right out of the gate, no grinding or exploiting anything. So when I hit level 15 I ramped up the difficulty to Expert to give stuff a chance, still steamrolled. So I put it on Master, all the fights were pretty even until this bandit mage came out of nowhere and just raped the fuck outta me with one burst of lightning. I mean, all I saw was a dude with glowing hands, a flash, and my ragdoll fall to the ground. No time to react at all. Even necromancers and those other mages I've fought don't fuck me that hard. Then after that I set it back down to expert... 

Also, are there any drawbacks to being a werewolf? I know you can't get the rested bonus but my character never sleeps anyway, and not being able to access your inventory while in beast form isn't that bad. I thought there would be involuntary changes at night, needing to kill and eat, and stuff like that. The only real drawback I've noticed is that it's a once a day thing, so whenever I think about using it I always think "Well, I _might _need it later, so I better save it" then I never use it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 21, 2011)

If anyone plays on PC and can get a FULL SCREEN shot of the aurora with a werewolf that would be AWESOME, though I only like the aurora with the blueish color. The other one looks like puke :C

Id like one that shows the mountains maybe a few trees with or without the character in view. I REALLY WANT IT ITS SO PURDY ;A;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> If anyone plays on PC and can get a FULL SCREEN shot of the aurora with a werewolf that would be AWESOME, though I only like the aurora with the blueish color. The other one looks like puke :C
> 
> Id like one that shows the mountains maybe a few trees with or without the character in view. I REALLY WANT IT ITS SO PURDY ;A;



Now I wish I had Skyrim so I could do this. 3:


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> If anyone plays on PC and can get a FULL SCREEN shot of the aurora with a werewolf that would be AWESOME, though I only like the aurora with the blueish color. The other one looks like puke :C
> 
> Id like one that shows the mountains maybe a few trees with or without the character in view. I REALLY WANT IT ITS SO PURDY ;A;



Like this, except without the shitty graphics settings and ugly character in the way? Next time I play I'll try to get one with higher settings, HUD off, and without my stupid character in the way.

Edit: oh thanks for shrinking the image photobucket, it really needed to look worse.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 21, 2011)

So I was walking around when a courier appeared and ran towards me to gimme something.  Just as he started talking to me, he suddenly disappeared, so I was like wth and kept on walking.  Minutes later, he reappears completely naked and really dirty, gives me his message and then proceeds to walk around aimlessly.  I suspect whilst talking to me, he got abducted by aliens, who probed him and did experiments, then he managed to escape just so he could deliver his message to me.  Then he lost his purpose in life and walked around aimlessly, looking for a new meaning.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 21, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Like this, except without the shitty graphics settings and ugly character in the way? Next time I play I'll try to get one with higher settings, HUD off, and without my stupid character in the way.
> 
> Edit: oh thanks for shrinking the image photobucket, it really needed to look worse.




YES OH GOD YES I LOVE THE TWO MOONS! Why does tamriel have two moons? Wouldnt that imply that the world is quite large thus has a lot of gravity thus wouldnt have giant mountains and large animals that can fly...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> YES OH GOD YES I LOVE THE TWO MOONS! Why does tamriel have two moons? Wouldnt that imply that the world is quite large thus has a lot of gravity thus wouldnt have giant mountains and large animals that can fly...



There's an explanation in the Elder Scrolls lore about the 2 moons (Masser and Secunda).  Goes back to the creation of the TES universe (forget the name they use), the planet Tamriel is on (Nirn) and the deity Lorkhan (whose heart is the crux of the plot in TES3: Morrowind)

I shit you not when I say TES lore is fucking deep and rich.  (And they have been completely raping it since Oblivion IMO)


----------



## Carnie (Nov 21, 2011)

lilEmber said:


> Wait until you get the master destruction spells. I can easily take out dragons of any type with a single spell.



I've gotten them already. Lightning storm does about 130 per second, blizzard adds about and extra 25 or 30 per sec I think, and Wall of Storm adds about 50. Wall of Frost can add another 50, but anything more than that is kind of unreasonable due to how long all of it takes to cast  Suppose you can add in the damage of my atronachs too. I can still kill ancient dragons in seconds but it isn't nearly as powerful as that bow.

I just low how flashy the master spells are :3


----------



## Ames (Nov 21, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> I've gotten them already. Lightning storm does about 130 per second, blizzard adds about and extra 25 or 30 per sec I think, and Wall of Storm adds about 50. Wall of Frost can add another 50, but anything more than that is kind of unreasonable due to how long all of it takes to cast  Suppose you can add in the damage of my atronachs too. I can still kill ancient dragons in seconds but it isn't nearly as powerful as that bow.
> 
> I just low how flashy the master spells are :3



WARBLEWARBLEWARBLE SITH LIGHTING


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 21, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Markarth is perhaps my favourite town for now;




Too bad I wiped it out like a bogger. XD
Not completely. I did most of the quests, aquired a legendary mace, did some detective work, got thrown in prison because doing detective work into a conspiracy gets you framed for all the murders (Even the ones that happened LONG before you arrived), shiv some foo, break out a prison and kill all of the inhabitants of the town with yo' new crew "For great Justice"! :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 21, 2011)

I hate Markarth for that Conspiracy crap.  There's still 4 guards lying about the city.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 21, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I hate Markarth for that Conspiracy crap.  There's still 4 guards lying about the city.




And I helped wipe out almost everyone in that city...except for the essential-NPCs.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 21, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And I helped wipe out almost everyone in that city...except for the essential-NPCs.



Except that Vindicator dude or whatever.  Bastard's IMMORTAL.  I had to pay the 1,000 gold bounty.  :T


----------



## Vega (Nov 21, 2011)

Has anyone else married Derkeethus (Male Argonian you rescue) and had this problem where he runs all the way to the mines in Darkwater Passing to mine?  I thought he was supposed to open a shop in the town we were living in (Solitude).


----------



## Ames (Nov 21, 2011)

Vega said:


> Has anyone else married Derkeethus (Male Argonian you rescue) and had this problem where he runs all the way to the mines in Darkwater Passing to mine?  I thought he was supposed to open a shop in the town we were living in (Solitude).



He hates you.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 21, 2011)

Vega said:


> Has anyone else married Derkeethus (Male Argonian you rescue) and had this problem where he runs all the way to the mines in Darkwater Passing to mine?  I thought he was supposed to open a shop in the town we were living in (Solitude).



From what I've read, he normally returns to his post.


----------



## Vega (Nov 21, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> From what I've read, he normally returns to his post.



Is this a bug or something?  I thought Married NPCs open up a shop or something.  :I


----------



## Waffles (Nov 21, 2011)

Vega said:


> Is this a bug or something?  I thought Married NPCs open up a shop or something.  :I



Yeah, it's a bug. A really fucking annoying one. :C


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 21, 2011)

So uhh... exactly how horrible will the lag be if I play Skyrim on a laptop with 2 GB of RAM? >_> Will it even be playable? Or will I be forced to turn the quality down to shit to get any smooth motion?


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 21, 2011)

I wouldn't dare get it on my laptop. :O


----------



## Ames (Nov 21, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> So uhh... exactly how horrible will the lag be if I play Skyrim on a laptop with 2 GB of RAM? >_> Will it even be playable? Or will I be forced to turn the quality down to shit to get any smooth motion?



It might be playable on minimum settings, but I wouldn't suggest it.  Totally detracts from the experience.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 21, 2011)

I FINALLY GOT THE FUCKING GAME <3 <3 <3


----------



## Ames (Nov 21, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I FINALLY GOT THE FUCKING GAME <3 <3 <3



Say goodbye to your life for the next month.


----------



## Vega (Nov 21, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Say goodbye to your life for the next month.



Next month??  Don't you mean next THREE Months?  :V


----------



## Waffles (Nov 22, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> So uhh... exactly how horrible will the lag be if I play Skyrim on a laptop with 2 GB of RAM? >_> Will it even be playable? Or will I be forced to turn the quality down to shit to get any smooth motion?



I'm running it with 2GB of RAM on high settings, and it plays fine. Occassional stuttering, usually when entering a new area, but it's fine.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 22, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I'm running it with 2GB of RAM on high settings, and it plays fine. Occassional stuttering, usually when entering a new area, but it's fine.



oho, I play Minecraft, I'm used to that (it does okay though)
As long as lag doesn't make me die it's probably fine


----------



## Tycho (Nov 22, 2011)

Vega said:


> Next month??  Don't you mean next THREE Months?  :V



lol, as if it would take you THAT long to get through all the gameplay


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 22, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> So uhh... exactly how horrible will the lag be if I play Skyrim on a laptop with 2 GB of RAM? >_> Will it even be playable? Or will I be forced to turn the quality down to shit to get any smooth motion?



My friend who I always mock for having a shitty computer seems to be able to run it, as do I. 

As for quality... eh. I'm probably not the best person to ask because I don't give half a fuck, but on my computer it can play smoothly and look pretty decent (by my standards.)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> lol, as if it would take you THAT long to get through all the gameplay



I've been playing for nine days and I'm almost done already.  So far, Oblivion lasts longer.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 22, 2011)

JamesB said:


> WARBLEWARBLEWARBLE SITH LIGHTING



SITH LIGHTNING FORRRRCEEE PUSHHHHHHHH


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 22, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> I've been playing for nine days and I'm almost done already.  So far, Oblivion lasts longer.



If you're adding tons of new features and upping the graphic quality, you have to sacrifice something (i.e storyline).


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 22, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> I've been playing for nine days and I'm almost done already.  So far, Oblivion lasts longer.



Done with what though? The main quest is lulz short if you just power through it. Sidequesting though... oh lawd. I'm still in the middle of the thieves guild and just starting the mages guild. Then there are all these misc. things. Plus some other unresolved shit. Still haven't gone through the main faction quests as well. 

FOR ULFLIC


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 22, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> If you're adding tons of new features and upping the graphic quality, you have to sacrifice something (i.e storyline).





Unsilenced said:


> Done with what though? The main quest is lulz short if you just power through it. Sidequesting though... oh lawd. I'm still in the middle of the thieves guild and just starting the mages guild. Then there are all these misc. things. Plus some other unresolved shit. Still haven't gone through the main faction quests as well.
> 
> FOR ULFLIC



Clearing every dungeon on the map, doing every misc quest, side quest, major quest and then finally, the storyline.  Of course, start the storyline about 49 hours into the game (AKA after doing every misc quest and clearing half the dungeons) so that you get your share of dragons.  Extensive play, and most of it's streamed.

Also, fuck Ulfric.  He has ideals worth fighting for, but he's a selfish and racist elitist so I killed him.  No love for the Khajiit equals no right to live, which probably explains why I killed more than half of Skyrim.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> lol, as if it would take you THAT long to get through all the gameplay



It'll probably take me that long since I'm just goofing off and running everywhere.

In other news, I have a frost shield and a fire shield.  Fuck fire magic.  >:{


----------



## jeff (Nov 23, 2011)

1) I killed a deer while I was running around baking werewolf cakes and I stumbled over another deer nuzzling its corpse.
2) I found the Shrine of Boethiah.
3) choppan wood
4) Novice Necromancer's Novice Necromancer
5) foreveralone my ugly orc wife made me a shitty stew and our shop blows

GOTY.

and for the record markath is the ugliest piece of shit ever.
i would take ohnoeveryoneHAVEFEELASLEEP? or that other miserable buttplug of a city over it
and its supposed to be one of the big 4 cities

I like the Forsworn, but I didn't understand in that questline why I was framed and then "oh yeah you seem like a pretty cool guy coming out of the mine with these terrorists youre free to be on your way!" I started attacking the guardsmen in my confusion and they were all "wahh stop it you jerk" even though here i am a big beautiful orc motherfucker leading the charge for a bunch of bad russo-scottish folklore actors

To be fair, if you're trying to earn your guard pension, im guessing youd rather attack the old dude wearing a goatskin loincloth than an orc wearing a chewed up Buick. but it just doesnt seem right
where is the justice

Also, great other features in that quest:
1) feeble old man tells me im not leaving his house alive fyi i am an orc that has killed like 40 dragons
2) banker tells me im not ruining his conspiracy fyi i am an orc that has killed like 40 dragons
3) in the mine "i wouldnt mess with that orc guard he's pretty big" fyi i am an orc that has killed like 40 dragons also im twice as big as him


----------



## tessiursa (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been playing Skyrim a little. The game is pretty awesome. But since I'm not a real gamer and don't game all that often it's probably going to take me a while to get through the main quest line. :O I enjoy it lots, though!

And one of the first things I did was killing a chicken and getting attacked by NPCs for it. :c


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 23, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Also, fuck Ulfric.  He has ideals worth fighting for, but he's a selfish and racist elitist so I killed him.  No love for the Khajiit equals no right to live, which probably explains why I killed more than half of Skyrim.



True, but he did give up Riften so I could go kill dragons. Not dragging me out of a creek and attempting to execute me without a trial is also a pretty big point in his favor. I owe him something more than an orcish arrow through the eye. Not a lot, but something. (No, not a glass arrow through the eye) 



The Nightingales are all retards. 

I just want to put that out there. 

"Do you want to give up your potential afterlife of an unending party in the sky where you drink a shitload of mead and get into fights with epic heroes and instead spend all of eternity as a foreveralone ghost pacing the musty hallways of an old crypt where your only contact with other sentient beings will be the occasional arrow in your face?" 

"HURRDURRYEAHDURRRHURRHURR" 



Of course, my character agreed to that too, but only because IT DIDN'T GIVE ME A FUCKING CHOICE. 

"Do you want to be a tormented and enslaved soul for all eternity?" [Y/Y]

There was no "Take my batman armor and leave" option, damnit.


----------



## Namba (Nov 23, 2011)

I've yet to play Oblivion...


----------



## Cain (Nov 23, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> I've yet to play Oblivion...


Same here!


----------



## Carnie (Nov 23, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> True, but he did give up Riften so I could go kill dragons. Not dragging me out of a creek and attempting to execute me without a trial is also a pretty big point in his favor. I owe him something more than an orcish arrow through the eye. Not a lot, but something. (No, not a glass arrow through the eye)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At this point my character is going to spend his time in the afterlife being a servant of sithis who is also stuck as a werewolf hunting for hircine forever while at the same time doing nightingale stuff.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> I've gotten them already. Lightning storm does about 130 per second, blizzard adds about and extra 25 or 30 per sec I think, and Wall of Storm adds about 50. Wall of Frost can add another 50, but anything more than that is kind of unreasonable due to how long all of it takes to cast  Suppose you can add in the damage of my atronachs too. I can still kill ancient dragons in seconds but it isn't nearly as powerful as that bow.
> 
> I just low how flashy the master spells are :3



Only 130 dps? Odd, I get like 1000 with lighting alone. I have max alchemy and enchanting though, which means my gear is the best in the game for destruction magic and then some, on top of 100% more destro damage pots.

I'll usually throw up a two+ minute long dragonskin then simply cast lighting storm and ancient dragons fall out of the sky in one-two seconds while everything else turns to bones instantly. Also as a base I'm 90% resistant to all magic, from gear/talents; with dragonskin I'm 80% resitant to all melee, and with a 200hp pool literally nothing can hurt me. If something might do damage I can just paralyze it for a minute.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 23, 2011)

lilEmber said:


> Only 130 dps? Odd, I get like 1000 with lighting alone. I have max alchemy and enchanting though, which means my gear is the best in the game for destruction magic and then some, on top of 100% more destro damage pots.
> 
> I'll usually throw up a two+ minute long dragonskin then simply cast lighting storm and ancient dragons fall out of the sky in one-two seconds while everything else turns to bones instantly.



That's probably it  Was just going off the base damage with talents added in. Bretons <3


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 23, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> At this point my character is going to spend his time in the afterlife being a servant of sithis who is also stuck as a werewolf hunting for hircine forever while at the same time doing nightingale stuff.



...

Wait, you have to do afterlife shit for Sithis too?

Oh wow. 

I may need to file for chapter 11 upon death. I simply do not have enough souls to pay all this. :I


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 23, 2011)

Almost maxed out archery. Gotta love dem 1-shots in the face. If I don't kill them in 1-shot, then my poisons/enchanted bow will.
I also love that crotch shots and shots to the arm and Knee can kill an opponent, instead of hindering them.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 23, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> I've yet to play Oblivion...



At least in Oblivion you can run backwards the same speed you run forwards.
It helps when your speed is high, so you can run backwards while firing off arrows.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I also love that crotch shots and shots to the arm and Knee can kill an opponent, instead of hindering them.



I dunno, I can see a crotch shot being very much lethal



TechnoGypsy said:


> At least in Oblivion you can run backwards the same speed you run forwards.
> It helps when your speed is high, so you can run backwards while firing off arrows.



oh my GOD that was so RETARDED that a mage or archer could backpedal as fast as a goddamn wolf/whatever could run and could fire fireballs/arrows with flawless aim the whole time.  There was a mod for Oblivion that fixed that bit of retardation on the devs' part.  Kiting like that was just stupid and far too abuse-able.  If you're gonna kite do it like real men do, damage/drain speed or paralysis or burden.


----------



## Onnes (Nov 23, 2011)

In Skyrim you don't even need to kite with archery once you get far enough into the tree. Quick draw plus the arrow stun just disables most enemies.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I dunno, I can see a crotch shot being very much lethal



Debilitating and lethal if the wound isn't treated...but not insta-kill. XD





> If you're gonna kite do it like real men do, damage/drain speed or paralysis or burden.




Or Fear.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone know if your level of smithing affects the damage of weapons when you create them or if it only affects how well you can upgrade them?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 23, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> Anyone know if your level of smithing affects the damage of weapons when you create them or if it only affects how well you can upgrade them?


Upgrading: 
 Skill levels w/ material perks 1-19=Fine, 20-39=Superior, 40-59=Exquisite, 60-79=Flawless, 80-99=Epic, and 100 is Legendary.
Combine with Enchanting and your weapons are death incarnate.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 23, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> Wait, you have to do afterlife shit for Sithis too?
> 
> ...




I imagine the gods will have a raffle and whore out your soul to the winner


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 23, 2011)

My friends all have it. I didn't care at first, but now the more I see it, the more I want it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 24, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My friends all have it. I didn't care at first, but now the more I see it, the more I want it.




I'll just leave this here.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4W9arDK7Kw


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> If you're gonna kite do it like real men do, damage/drain speed or paralysis or burden.



Yes, paralysis was so much fun, and handy. Especially if you had no hope of defeating your enemy face-to-face

IMMA KILL YO-
*Ziiing*

*Slashslashslashslash stabstabstab*


----------



## iTails (Nov 24, 2011)

My Little Skyrim


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 24, 2011)

iTails said:


> My Little Skyrim



I was expecting something...well...more ponified.

But anyways, I've never seen that done before


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 24, 2011)

iTails said:


> My Little Skyrim



This one is better, though if they had just put in a "FUS RO DAH!" from fluttershy it would have been the best evar. 

Oh well. 




Scotty1700 said:


> I'll just leave this here.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4W9arDK7Kw



YAR HAR.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll just leave this here.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4W9arDK7Kw



PC isn't an option. I'd go the 360 route if I got the extra money.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 24, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Upgrading:
> Skill levels w/ material perks 1-19=Fine, 20-39=Superior, 40-59=Exquisite, 60-79=Flawless, 80-99=Epic, and 100 is Legendary.
> Combine with Enchanting and your weapons are death incarnate.



It doesn't exactly work like that. Some weapons, even with 100 in blacksmithing, won't ever let you touch legendary without blacksmith potions. Also, though legendary is the "top" that doesn't mean you can't improve beyond that. Maxing out enchanting, alchemy, and blacksmithing (making sure to talent the type of armor you wear, it will be improved twice as much) and you can create a suit of crafting gear/pots that improves blacksmithing by 100-250% depending on how much back and forth you do between improving alchemy gear to get better enchanting pots to get better blacksmithing gear and simultaneously better alchemy gear to get better enchanting/blacksmith pots etc etc. Also the type of weapon it is (iron, glass, ebony, steel, etc) will also affect if having 60 will bring it to legendary and having 80 or 100, and the talents add 100% to that type. So far the most I've been able to improve anything is 350%.

Anyway, you can literally triple (or more) the first legendary armor/damage numbers by equipping your uber set and downing your uber pot before improving your weapons and armor. Also some artifacts are "above" the base 100 skill and require some pots/gear to bring up to the base legendary anyway. I really like this system, because in effect you can keep a suit of armor/matching weapon that you enjoy going right through to the end-game (such as on my archer, I have the Nightingale set and that gives me 672 armor, and the Nightingale bow does about 400-500 damage an arrow without counting in the 3x for sneak attacks), or rock the top armor with top enchants for your role and face-roll even on the hardest difficulty.


----------



## shteev (Nov 24, 2011)

Heh, I was talking to Esbern, and his voice changed mid-sentence.
Bethesda's glitches are priceless.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 24, 2011)

lilEmber said:


> It doesn't exactly work like that. Some weapons, even with 100 in blacksmithing, won't ever let you touch legendary without blacksmith potions. Also, though legendary is the "top" that doesn't mean you can't improve beyond that. Maxing out enchanting, alchemy, and blacksmithing (making sure to talent the type of armor you wear, it will be improved twice as much) and you can create a suit of crafting gear/pots that improves blacksmithing by 100-250% depending on how much back and forth you do between improving alchemy gear to get better enchanting pots to get better blacksmithing gear and simultaneously better alchemy gear to get better enchanting/blacksmith pots etc etc. Also the type of weapon it is (iron, glass, ebony, steel, etc) will also affect if having 60 will bring it to legendary and having 80 or 100, and the talents add 100% to that type. So far the most I've been able to improve anything is 350%.
> 
> Anyway, you can literally triple (or more) the first legendary armor/damage numbers by equipping your uber set and downing your uber pot before improving your weapons and armor. Also some artifacts are "above" the base 100 skill and require some pots/gear to bring up to the base legendary anyway. I really like this system, because in effect you can keep a suit of armor/matching weapon that you enjoy going right through to the end-game (such as on my archer, I have the Nightingale set and that gives me 800 armor, and the Nightingale bow does about 400-500 damage an arrow without counting in the 3x for sneak attacks), or rock the top armor with top enchants for your role and face-roll even on the hardest difficulty.


Sadly, I suck at alchemy (85% of potions fail), I was wondering if you could tell me the recipe for Fortify smithing/enchanting?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 24, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> PC isn't an option. I'd go the 360 route if I got the extra money.



If you can play Oblivion, Fallout 3/NV, or hell...even MINECRAFT then you can run Skyrim. The system requirements (assuming that's the problem) are low as dirt despite the game being hella awesome.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 24, 2011)

lilEmber said:


> It doesn't exactly work like that. Some weapons, even with 100 in blacksmithing, won't ever let you touch legendary without blacksmith potions. Also, though legendary is the "top" that doesn't mean you can't improve beyond that. Maxing out enchanting, alchemy, and blacksmithing (making sure to talent the type of armor you wear, it will be improved twice as much) and you can create a suit of crafting gear/pots that improves blacksmithing by 100-250% depending on how much back and forth you do between improving alchemy gear to get better enchanting pots to get better blacksmithing gear and simultaneously better alchemy gear to get better enchanting/blacksmith pots etc etc. Also the type of weapon it is (iron, glass, ebony, steel, etc) will also affect if having 60 will bring it to legendary and having 80 or 100, and the talents add 100% to that type. So far the most I've been able to improve anything is 350%.
> 
> Anyway, you can literally triple (or more) the first legendary armor/damage numbers by equipping your uber set and downing your uber pot before improving your weapons and armor. Also some artifacts are "above" the base 100 skill and require some pots/gear to bring up to the base legendary anyway. I really like this system, because in effect you can keep a suit of armor/matching weapon that you enjoy going right through to the end-game (such as on my archer, I have the Nightingale set and that gives me 800 armor, and the Nightingale bow does about 400-500 damage an arrow without counting in the 3x for sneak attacks), or rock the top armor with top enchants for your role and face-roll even on the hardest difficulty.



hurm. Any advice on leveling enchanting and smithing?


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 24, 2011)

So dragons are now attacking major cities every time I go to them. That... didn't happen on my first playthrough. Strangely, no NPCs have gotten killed. I just just had to reload a quicksave after one walked RIGHT IN FRONT of my power attack mid-swing.

"Oh hey that dude's holding up a huge axe that's he's been hitting a dragon with, maybe I should stand in front of him" *thwack* "MURDER! MURDER!"

Speaking of dragons, I fucking hate fighting them without dragonrend, they just fucking _love _to hover right out of melee range and breath fire on me. Luckily my fire breath seems to be slightly effective on some, but they still never fucking land.

Also, helped the empire take over Skyrim. Beat the fucking _shit _outta Ulfric and his little boyfriend, they didn't even stand a chance. Got to finish him myself. Feels good man.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 24, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> hurm. Any advice on leveling enchanting and smithing?


Smith iron daggers and enchant them with any soulgem, preferably petty if money's an issue. Sell the enchanted daggers for profit. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 24, 2011)

shteev said:


> Heh, I was talking to Esbern, and his voice changed mid-sentence.
> Bethesda's glitches are priceless.


To me the esbern quest was fucked up from the beginning. The audio didn't come and the subtitles jsut flashed in my screen. THen the bastard didn't open the door.
15min of googling and fixing and I was back on my way. Could someone say how far this is in the storyline? And can you continue your game after the main plot ends?


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 24, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> To me the esbern quest was fucked up from the beginning. The audio didn't come and the subtitles jsut flashed in my screen. THen the bastard didn't open the door.
> 15min of googling and fixing and I was back on my way. Could someone say how far this is in the storyline? And can you continue your game after the main plot ends?



What part are you talking about? When you're first meeting him? That's just over a quarter into the story I think. It's still kinda short though. 

And yes you can play post-main quest, it's not like FO3 (without the DLC) or NV.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 24, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> What part are you talking about? When you're first meeting him? That's just over a quarter into the story I think. It's still kinda short though.
> 
> And yes you can play post-main quest, it's not like FO3 (without the DLC) or NV.


I just spoke to that friendly dragon who leads the greybeards. I was jsut worrying my game would end too soon. 
My lvl 27 warrior has scoured through most of Skyrim, but there is still so much to do.
Finally Bethesda made the correct way of ending a game. I hated it when my character i worked hard to get high leveled just said: "Fuck you you can't go back to the world." forcing me to restart the campaign


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 24, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> So dragons are now attacking major cities every time I go to them. That... didn't happen on my first playthrough. Strangely, no NPCs have gotten killed. I just just had to reload a quicksave after one walked RIGHT IN FRONT of my power attack mid-swing.
> 
> "Oh hey that dude's holding up a huge axe that's he's been hitting a dragon with, maybe I should stand in front of him" *thwack* "MURDER! MURDER!"
> 
> ...



I didn't give him the satisfaction of ending him myself, let the bastard be inglorious.  Ah well, I'm fully done with Skyrim, that was an above average 101 hours, but a little disappointing.  Oblivion was much better and longer.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 24, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> I didn't give him the satisfaction of ending him myself, let the bastard be inglorious.



You don't know how much I hated him. I really, _really _hated him. He's such a racist crybaby moron that has no idea what the fuck he's doing. Like, at that meeting you hold in Hrothgar, I was just sitting there _seething _"SHUT THE FUCK UP AND SIT DOWN OH MY FUCKING GOD STOP WHINING ARRG SHUT UP" but my character had to act neutral, even _sympathetic _towards him, if the game let me I would have jumped over that fucking table and killed him then and there, in front of everybody. 

I've got 80 hours, according to steam, and I don't plan on stopping any time soon.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 24, 2011)

Enchanting seems a bit OP now that I think about it. With it you can make "fuck everything" gear. Without it... well so far nothing I've made is *that* much better than default gear. 

Also, stacking "______ of archery" bonuses is the difference between my bow being a spitwad flinger or the wrathful hand of the gods. I found a way to wear two cowls of archery at the same time, and now I kill all (for another level or so)


----------



## iTails (Nov 24, 2011)

After all of those shouts, my throat is horse.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 24, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Enchanting seems a bit OP now that I think about it. With it you can make "fuck everything" gear. Without it... well so far nothing I've made is *that* much better than default gear.
> 
> Also, stacking "______ of archery" bonuses is the difference between my bow being a spitwad flinger or the wrathful hand of the gods. I found a way to wear two cowls of archery at the same time, and now I kill all (for another level or so)



Volsung + Penitus Oculatus Helmet = Twice the defense & enchantments, but it costs you your head :V



iTails said:


> After all of those shouts, my throat is horse.



This looks like some Furry rape gone very, very wrong.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 25, 2011)

My computer specs:
2.5 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
4 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
GeForce 8600M GT 512 MB

Can I run it on High?


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 25, 2011)

Hahaha, I got the killable children mod a few days ago and just now randomly found a dead kid in Solitude. I think he fell off the wall, but I'm not really sure.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 25, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Volsung + Penitus Oculatus Helmet = Twice the defense & enchantments, but it costs you your head :V



Huh? What are these items and where do I find them? And what do you mean by my head? I'd be more concerned about that part but I already owe my soul to 5 gods so who/what do I lose my head to? :v



Kaamos said:


> Hahaha, I got the killable children mod a few days  ago and just now randomly found a dead kid in Solitude. I think he fell  off the wall, but I'm not really sure.



I kind of want that mod. 

"Another wanderer here to lick my fath-OH GOD MY FACE! SHE'S STABBING MY FACE! AAAAAUGUUGUGHHHHHH!!!!"


EDIT: There was also some kid who said his daddy could beat me up. Note to self: Find the kid's dad and claw the shit out of him.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 25, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> My computer specs:
> 2.5 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
> 4 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
> GeForce 8600M GT 512 MB
> ...



You can run it on high. Your specs are better than mine and the game recommended high for me.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 25, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Huh? What are these items and where do I find them? And what do you mean by my head? I'd be more concerned about that part but I already owe my soul to 5 gods so who/what do I lose my head to? :v



Volsung is a Dragon Priest's Mask found in a dungeon I forgot the name, but I'm pretty sure it's the one closest to Sightless Pits.  It's the best light helmet I've found by far.  Penitus Oculatus are the Emperor's personal bodyguards, so you can kill 'em in the Dark Brotherhood quest chain.  And by losing your head, I meant literally.  Your head disappears when you wear both, only the Penitus Oculatus helmet shows :V.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 25, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I kind of want that mod.
> 
> "Another wanderer here to lick my fath-OH GOD MY FACE! SHE'S STABBING MY FACE! AAAAAUGUUGUGHHHHHH!!!!"
> 
> ...



What's stopping you?

Edit: Oh, probably the content block. Derp. 

Edit again: The mod also lets you play as a kid (but armor doesn't appear on them) and the freakiest thing happens when you transform into a werewolf:

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/594703156245689453/B477D2ABBF1C21CCB7523C1EA4AD79A3E2682976/ 
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/594703156245688633/30F7D8FACD83DAC1F00CAAF666E538335DB45D4B/

Sadly you look like a normal werewolf when the transformation animation ends.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 26, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Edit again: The mod also lets you play as a kid



Funny; the exact same bug happened for the Fallout version of this mod.


----------



## Vega (Nov 26, 2011)

Where are those nude mods at?  I want to see naked male Argonians, Orcs, and Khajiit.  :V


----------



## Waffles (Nov 26, 2011)

Vega said:


> Where are those nude mods at?  I want to see naked male Argonians, Orcs, and Khajiit.  :V



http://www.curse.com/mods/skyrim/nude-females
Look!
Khajiit have an option for multiboob, like REAL cats!


----------



## Stormtail (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm been playing Skyrim so much ever since it came out. I'm playing a mostly sneak/destruction build. Khajiit (I wonder how many of us furries went either Khajiit or Argonian, haha).


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 26, 2011)

Waffles said:


> http://www.curse.com/mods/skyrim/nude-females
> Look!
> Khajiit have an option for multiboob, like REAL cats!



FUCKING FURRIES. >:I 

Also, It amuses me that there's a female nude mod before there's a male one. HURRAY FOR LONELY MEN (who apparently like multiboobed Khajiit)


----------



## Cain (Nov 26, 2011)

Waffles said:


> http://www.curse.com/mods/skyrim/nude-females
> Look!
> Khajiit have an option for multiboob, like REAL cats!


Oh dear god.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 26, 2011)

Waffles said:


> http://www.curse.com/mods/skyrim/nude-females
> Look!
> Khajiit have an option for multiboob, like REAL cats!



I love how that has 60,000 downloads and everything else has under 12,000.


----------



## Vega (Nov 26, 2011)

Nude females, ewwww.  I want my naked Orc and Argonian men!  *>:V*


----------



## Waffles (Nov 26, 2011)

Vega said:


> Nude females, ewwww.  I want my naked Orc and Argonian men!  *>:V*



Don't worry
Argonians will have slits
Khajiit will have sheaths
Orcs will have horrible monstrosities


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2011)

ok anyone who is clamoring for nekkids

you make me very sad


----------



## Vega (Nov 26, 2011)

Tycho said:


> ok anyone who is clamoring for nekkids
> 
> you make me very sad



What part of *>:V* don't you understand?


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 26, 2011)

Will there be any cyber monday deals? Like 50% off? Bethesda would be wise to do it, they could make a lot more money that way.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 26, 2011)

Has anyone else run into the insanely buggy "Blood on the Ice" quest?


----------



## Ames (Nov 26, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Has anyone else run into the insanely buggy "Blood on the Ice" quest?



What part of it is bugging up for you?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 26, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Has anyone else run into the insanely buggy "Blood on the Ice" quest?



It's been buggy for me.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 26, 2011)

I've had two instances of frame rate slowdown.  Kinda annoying when you're being attacked.

I feel kinda lame for just getting to Orcish armor sets.  ;~;


----------



## iTails (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Aetius (Nov 26, 2011)

JamesB said:


> What part of it is bugging up for you?



I can't even start the quest : /


Edit: My sexy Imperial <3


----------



## Ames (Nov 26, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I can't even start the quest : /
> 
> 
> Edit: My sexy Imperial <3



So you go up to the murder scene, talk to the guard and offer to help, and nothing happens?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 26, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Has anyone else run into the insanely buggy "Blood on the Ice" quest?



I had to finish that quest via console 'cause it's near-impossible to do without making it bug and become impossible to complete.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 26, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Will there be any cyber monday deals? Like 50% off? Bethesda would be wise to do it, they could make a lot more money that way.



On Amazon on Friday it was like $8 off... not really much of a sale imo :/ I REALLY doubt they would go any cheaper though, at least for a LONG time.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 27, 2011)

"Slay everyone at Knifepoint ridge silently."

Fuck that shit. No fucking daedra tells me how to kill.

Also, does anyone know if changing race 20+ hours in via console causes bugs or anything?


Edit: Okay, apparently running into a mine and slaughtering everyone with a huge axe counts as stealth.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 27, 2011)

I told my friend about the naked mod. 

Naked mod+genderchange+removeitem = problem? 

FUN FACT: The "genderchange" command only changes the body, not the head. He has a screencap of a naked lady with the head of a bearded/moustached nord going "BY THE ORDER OF THE JARL, STOP RIGHT THERE." It's hilarious. (He did not, for the record, stop right there, so the naked Nord manladies chased him out of town.)


For the less console-command inclined, the perk that lets you pickpocket people's clothing off of them is almost as hilarious. 

Naked guard: "KEEP YOUR HANDS TO YOURSELF." 

Problem, Stormcloak? 



JamesB said:


> What part of it is bugging up for you?



For me it won't start, so if you're having trouble with it YOU LUCKY BASTARD BE GLAD IT STARTED. I'm also stuck in the "Civil  War" missions with my Empire character. 

FUCK. THERE ARE STORMCLOAKS IN DESPERATE NEED OF SHANKING.

EDIT: When I say "Blood on the Ice" won't start, I mean it doesn't even come close to starting. There haven't been any murders since I first came to windhelm. 

...

Well, that weren't committed by me that is.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 27, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Edit: Okay, apparently running into a mine and slaughtering everyone with a huge axe counts as stealth.



Well, if you kill everyone who saw you do the deed, nobody else will know it's been done.

Which is, in a kinda roundabout way, covert and stealthy.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

So how bout that petition?


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 27, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Well, if you kill everyone who saw you do the deed, nobody else will know it's been done.
> 
> Which is, in a kinda roundabout way, covert and stealthy.



Naw, the way Boethia puts it is like, "don't give them the chance to fight back, don't let them see you" and some bullshit about it "not being about me (as in my character)" or whatever. They all saw me before I killed them, and most of them had a chance to fight back. Although, with the way the game mechanics work with reporting crime and whatnot you may be right.

Also, I just went back to the palace of kings after finishing the Legion quests a long time ago and Ulfric's naked body is still there, people walk by and go "who could have done this?" and his headless bodyguard is still there too. I think I'm going to drag both onto the table and watch a people eat dinner with a corpse sitting on the table.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 27, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Naw, the way Boethia puts it is like, "don't give them the chance to fight back, don't let them see you" and some bullshit about it "not being about me (as in my character)" or whatever. They all saw me before I killed them, and most of them had a chance to fight back.



Well, come on, they didn't have a prayer either way right?



Kaamos said:


> Also, I just went back to the palace of kings after finishing the Legion quests a long time ago and Ulfric's naked body is still there, people walk by and go "who could have done this?" and his headless bodyguard is still there too. I think I'm going to drag both onto the table and watch a people eat dinner with a corpse sitting on the table.



"That's funny, I don't remember ordering a roast suckling pig."


----------



## Ames (Nov 27, 2011)

An ass-naked courier just came up to me to deliver a letter.

Wat.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 27, 2011)

JamesB said:


> An ass-naked courier just came up to me to deliver a letter.
> 
> Wat.



That happened to me once.  Was just walking around when a Courier runs towards me and in the middle of his speech, he suddenly disappears.  So I'm like wth and I continue my walk, when minutes later he reappears naked and dirty, gives me the letter and then proceeds to walk around aimlessly.  I suspect he got abducted by aliens, who prodded and experimented on him.  Then he remembered his duty as Courier, escaped them and delivered his message to me.  Then, the adrenaline moment being over, he came back to his senses and started thinking about what had just happened, and what was his purpose in life.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 27, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> So I was walking around when a courier appeared  and ran towards me to gimme something.  Just as he started talking to  me, he suddenly disappeared, so I was like wth and kept on walking.   Minutes later, he reappears completely naked and really dirty, gives me  his message and then proceeds to walk around aimlessly.  I suspect  whilst talking to me, he got abducted by aliens, who probed him and did  experiments, then he managed to escape just so he could deliver his  message to me.  Then he lost his purpose in life and walked around  aimlessly, looking for a new meaning.





Ibuuyk said:


> That happened to me once.  Was just walking around when a Courier runs towards me and in the middle of his speech, he suddenly disappears.  So I'm like wth and I continue my walk, when minutes later he reappears naked and dirty, gives me the letter and then proceeds to walk around aimlessly.  I suspect he got abducted by aliens, who prodded and experimented on him.  Then he remembered his duty as Courier, escaped them and delivered his message to me.  Then, the adrenaline moment being over, he came back to his senses and started thinking about what had just happened, and what was his purpose in life.



For a second I thought I had entered the twilight zone, but then I totally found where you posted that before. 

I'M ON TO YOU. :I


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

So today I made a new nord character. He started off with lightning bolt in his left hand. The spell was not in his list of magick.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 27, 2011)

Is it just me or the Nightingale armor looks like something from the DC universe? :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 27, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Is it just me or the Nightingale armor looks like something from the DC universe? :V



You have no idea. I made so many jokes when I first got it. 

"I am the Dragonborn that Skyrim needs..."


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 27, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> You have no idea. I made so many jokes when I first got it.
> 
> "I am the Dragonborn that Skyrim needs..."



Except the Dragonborn man doesn't kill criminal scum or set them on fire. :V


----------



## iTails (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 27, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> For a second I thought I had entered the twilight zone, but then I totally found where you posted that before.
> 
> I'M ON TO YOU. :I



You're still in the Twilight Zone, though.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 28, 2011)

I just won the civil war for the Stormcloaks. Ulfric was surprisingly noble about it, what with the whole "I won't take the position of High King until it's made super official in the traditional way" or whatever. I mean, yeah, sure he figured he was a shoe-in, but it was good of him to not just be like "LOL! I R TEH SUPURRULORZ! FETCH ME BITCHES AND GOLD!" 

I don't think the Nords even *can* be racist to Khajiit at this point, given my actions during the battle. 

"KHAJIIT ARE ALL COWARDS AND SNEAKY THIEVES! Well.. um... except for that one during the battle of Solitude that ran ahead of the main attack force and single-handedly (literally, she only held one mace) beat a path through scores of Imperial soldiers straight to General Tullius before beating down his second-in-command and handing him over to Ulfric on a fine silver platter. Except her."



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Except the Dragonborn man doesn't kill criminal scum or set them on fire. :V



I think the "Dovahkiin Skyrim needs" is supposed to have a no-kill rule. 

*looks at the now nearly 800 confirmed kills in his general stats menu*

I may not quite fit the bill.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 28, 2011)

iTails said:


> My Little Skyrim



I saw the "My Little Pony: Skyrim" mods and wanted to vomit. 

You *DO NOT* try to make realistic horses look like ponies. Ponies are heavily stylized, and have either stretchy eyes that blink or unblinking eyes with blinking pupils. You *DO NOT*. 

Yet teh sad thing is a lot of people are downloading it on basis of being pony. Ugh.


----------



## Cain (Nov 28, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I just won the civil war for the Stormcloaks. Ulfric was surprisingly noble about it, what with the whole "I won't take the position of High King until it's made super official in the traditional way" or whatever. I mean, yeah, sure he figured he was a shoe-in, but it was good of him to not just be like "LOL! I R TEH SUPURRULORZ! FETCH ME BITCHES AND GOLD!"
> 
> I don't think the Nords even *can* be racist to Khajiit at this point, given my actions during the battle.
> 
> ...


Bitchplz
The Legion FTW!


----------



## Cain (Nov 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;lsqiSknjHK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsqiSknjHK8[/video]
Oh my god I just found this


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 28, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Bitchplz
> The Legion FTW!


See, when I did the "join a side" faction I didn't know much about the factions other than that the empire took it up the ass from elves and that they liked to cut off people's heads just to satisfy the decapitation fetishes of their officers. The whole "Stormcloaks are racist douches" thing didn't really come up until after I had killed the Ice Wraith (and the Emperor, mind you, but apparently killing the Emperor doesn't *really* prove I hate the empire enough. Only stabbing a haunted icicle can do that.) Between the decapitation fetish thing and what happened when I tried to kill the emperor (they so mad,) I couldn't really side with the Empire, so I joined the Stormcloaks. Then I found out they were racist assholes and decided not to help any faction and just stab dragons. 

In order to get the achievements for doing the civil war quests, I made a second character; a heavy-armored Orc of +10 shit smashing. With him I was on my way to a massive victory for the Elf Slaves, but right as I was about to go attack Windhelm the game decided that it needed to remind me that it was, after all, a Bethesda game. 

"What's that? You want me to mark your objective? Let you complete it? Hmm..."

So then I went back and "liberated" skyrim, and by liberated I mean put under the control of racial supremicists, just to get some achievments. 

Go me. :v


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 28, 2011)

So I'm wondering how much Dragon Bone and Dragon Scale is needed for the Dragon Armor sets.  >_>  I'm quite sure 30+ of each is enough, but who knows.  <_<

Also I want more Ebony stuffs.  D:  The war axe is pretty nice.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 28, 2011)

With regards to the stormcloak/Imperial decision at the beginning, I never had a choice with that :c

The game set my graphics to ultra, which is nice when you're not moving, but when you are the screen goes hectic and refreshes less often. So when the dragon attacked, you couldn't focus on what you were doing due to the jagged effect. I heard one person say 'follow me' and I was like 'sure why not'. It was some time later when I realized that you could have gone with the Imperials.

But apparently, you can switch sides, ya?


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 28, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> So I'm wondering how much Dragon Bone and Dragon Scale is needed for the Dragon Armor sets.  >_>  I'm quite sure 30+ of each is enough, but who knows.  <_<
> 
> Also I want more Ebony stuffs.  D:  The war axe is pretty nice.



It's like, 3 bones and 3 scales for the chest piece, and 2 or 3 for everything else. Daedric grants more defense, for me at least, and I think dragon plate looks stupid. It's like, super bulky and the colors look weird. Dragon scale, the light version looks cool though.



TechnoGypsy said:


> With regards to the stormcloak/Imperial decision at the beginning, I never had a choice with that :c
> 
> The game set my graphics to ultra, which is nice when you're not moving,  but when you are the screen goes hectic and refreshes less often. So  when the dragon attacked, you couldn't focus on what you were doing due  to the jagged effect. I heard one person say 'follow me' and I was like  'sure why not'. It was some time later when I realized that you could  have gone with the Imperials.
> 
> But apparently, you can switch sides, ya?



The same thing happened to me when I first played, I just followed  some guy and he happened to be the Legion guy. You don't officialy  choose sides until you either go to Solitude and talk to the general or  talk to that pussy Ulfric in Windhelm.


----------



## Stormtail (Nov 28, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> So I'm wondering how much Dragon Bone and Dragon Scale is needed for the Dragon Armor sets.  >_>  I'm quite sure 30+ of each is enough, but who knows.  <_<
> 
> Also I want more Ebony stuffs.  D:  The war axe is pretty nice.



30 of each should be more than enough. I made the dragon scale set. I don't think it took too many scales.

Edit: the scale set does look especially cool on an argonian. I gave it to my companion Derkeethus.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 28, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> With regards to the stormcloak/Imperial decision at the beginning, I never had a choice with that :c
> 
> The game set my graphics to ultra, which is nice when you're not moving, but when you are the screen goes hectic and refreshes less often. So when the dragon attacked, you couldn't focus on what you were doing due to the jagged effect. I heard one person say 'follow me' and I was like 'sure why not'. It was some time later when I realized that you could have gone with the Imperials.
> 
> But apparently, you can switch sides, ya?



Before I chose a side, there were two quests.  One for Stormcloak and another for Imperials.

I didn't even know you could choose to follow another person.  I kept up with blonde guy the whole time.



Kaamos said:


> It's like, 3 bones and 3 scales for the chest piece, and 2 or 3 for everything else. Daedric grants more defense, for me at least, and I think dragon plate looks stupid. It's like, super bulky and the colors look weird. Dragon scale, the light version looks cool though.



I like the Dragon Scale, but it's light armor, and meh, I've been running heavy armor since the beginning of the game.

I'll most likely make both sets and have one of them in storage.  (Assuming, I can get my smithing up high enough.  :T)



Stormtail said:


> 30 of each should be more than enough. I made the dragon scale set. I don't think it took too many scales.
> 
> Edit: the scale set does look especially cool on an argonian. I gave it to my companion Derkeethus.



I think the Dragon Scale helmet is open face also.  FFF may have to work on my Light Armor skillset.

Also Derkeethus <3  x3


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 28, 2011)

I Did one of the Dark Brotherhood quests which includes killing a bride. Ironically, "White Wedding" popped up on Pandora as I shot the bride in the chest...and watched her fall. 



TechnoGypsy said:


> But apparently, you can switch sides, ya?



With the Jagged crown quest, just turn it in to either faction to join them me thinks...from what I've read on UESP.net.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 28, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> So I'm wondering how much Dragon Bone and Dragon Scale is needed for the Dragon Armor sets.  >_>  I'm quite sure 30+ of each is enough, but who knows.  <_<
> 
> Also I want more Ebony stuffs.  D:  The war axe is pretty nice.



I seriously stored about 80 of each before knowing how much I needed.

Do you have any idea how many trips I had to make to store all that? :C


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 28, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> I seriously stored about 80 of each before knowing how much I needed.
> 
> Do you have any idea how many trips I had to make to store all that? :C



Quite a lot I imagine.  xD  I'll keep storing it until I need it.  I might start stockpiling Ebony Ingot and Daedra Hearts.

Edit: I'm also glad arrows weigh nothing.  1,000+ Iron Arrows that weighed something would suck.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol I sided with the stormcloaks and EVERY SINGLE Imperial soldier has 8-15 steel arrows...I looted every body I could from the siege of whiterun, solitude, and every one of those random forts you gotta take and I ended up with 2400 steel arrows :3c Only bad part is you gotta be fast as in those battles the bodies disappear within like 10 seconds of them dying.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 28, 2011)

Stormcloaks=Whiny pussies


Empire is where its at.


----------



## iTails (Nov 28, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I saw the "My Little Pony: Skyrim" mods and wanted to vomit.
> 
> You *DO NOT* try to make realistic horses look like ponies. Ponies are heavily stylized, and have either stretchy eyes that blink or unblinking eyes with blinking pupils. You *DO NOT*.
> 
> Yet teh sad thing is a lot of people are downloading it on basis of being pony. Ugh.


Yeah, those don't look good ingame. But I have a feeling someone is going to import the models from Gmod and rig them to work in Skyrim. Soon...

Not saying they're great, but I see it happening.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 28, 2011)

iTails said:


> Yeah, those don't look good ingame. But I have a feeling someone is going to import the models from Gmod and rig them to work in Skyrim. Soon...
> 
> Not saying they're great, but I see it happening.



If you messed around with the game settings to make it look like this, then it'll look good.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 28, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol I sided with the stormcloaks and EVERY SINGLE Imperial soldier has 8-15 steel arrows...I looted every body I could from the siege of whiterun, solitude, and every one of those random forts you gotta take and I ended up with 2400 steel arrows :3c Only bad part is you gotta be fast as in those battles the bodies disappear within like 10 seconds of them dying.



Noice! I should've done that :'c 

Steel arrows are the most common arrows in the game anyways, you find them everywhere lol.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 29, 2011)

The first time I did the "GET INTO THE KEEP!" thing I just followed Mr. Imperial McFollowshorribleorders into the keep. Then I saw that the objective I had completed had an "or" in it, so I went back and loaded my last save. 

I thought about it for a second there. Do I follow this awesome and nice dude that was on the wagon with me, or this douche that showed absolutely no remorse in sending me to the executioner's block without so much as a show trial? He even had the nerve to say he would "send my remains back to Elsweyr." 

I WAS BORN IN RIFTEN* YOU RACIST FUCK. 

After much deliberation, I went with the Stormcloak. 




Shark_the_raptor said:


> So I'm wondering how much Dragon Bone and Dragon Scale is needed for the Dragon Armor sets.  >_>  I'm quite sure 30+ of each is enough, but who knows.  <_<
> 
> Also I want more Ebony stuffs.  D:  The war axe is pretty nice.



Yeah, 30+ of each should be fine. It's worth noting though that if you want heavy armor you only really need bone, and if you're the light armor type you only need scales.

*Totally just decided that.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 29, 2011)

EDIT: I'm stupid and double post for no reason.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Stormcloaks=Whiny pussies
> 
> 
> Empire is where its at.



Noo, I don't want to be tyrannized and oppressed by the Thalmor's puppets >:[


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 29, 2011)

This made me happy. 


Also: The Imperials are so full of self-rightious shit, possibly even more so than the Stormcloaks. 

"We appeased the Thalmor. THIS JUSTIFIES EVERYTHING."


----------



## Ames (Nov 29, 2011)

Dark Brotherhood = weak-ass pussies

Killed them all ftw


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 29, 2011)

Given that it's my character's closest thing to an allegience, I feel like I should defend the brotherhood somehow, but no. None of them know how to assassinate. My friend got attacked by them at one point and the assassin just leroy jenkins'd it from across town. 

SUPER CUTTY BRO. 

Methinks there's a reason they would have been wiped out without my help. 9.9 

Dark Brotherhood missions though are great, as is their gear. 

Plus if you complete them all you can have your own personal torture dungeon, so FUCK YEAH.



EDIT: I'm now being followed around by the ghost of a long-dead assassin. I'm betting he died trying jumping off a tower into a bale of hay. He says funny stuff though. 

"Maybe we should find a random stranger to murder. Practice does make perfect."


----------



## Ames (Nov 29, 2011)

The first time I came across a Dark Brotherhood assassin I was just a couple hours into the game.

I was in the middle of this huge-ass plain, and I see a speck of a person running at me from the horizon.

I thought it was a courier at first, but squinting into my monitor I could make out a crazy-ass khajiit in tights waving two daggers around.

Waited literally like half a minute for her to get to me.

Shield bash, stab.  I was just like, wut.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 29, 2011)

The thieves give me a little more trouble than the assassins.  Sad.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 29, 2011)

You guys are cutting yourself off from some pretty epic loot by exterminating those factions before doing their quests. 



JamesB said:


> The first time I came across a Dark Brotherhood assassin I was just a couple hours into the game.
> 
> I was in the middle of this huge-ass plain, and I see a speck of a person running at me from the horizon.
> 
> ...



Pretty much exactly what happened to my friend. What did you do to piss them off? I don't think the DB ever came after me, though a few thugs and one freelance assassin tried their luck.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Yeah, 30+ of each should be fine. It's worth noting though that if you want heavy armor you only really need bone, and if you're the light armor type you only need scales.
> 
> *Totally just decided that.


Well actually the bone-to-scale relation in the heavy dragon armor is much more scale required than bone, at least double if I'm not mistaken. You'll only need something like 10-12 bone and 15-20 scale to do the full set of heavy. And I believe it requires like five bone and almost 20 scale for the light armor set. Though you only need one bone/scale for upgrading the heavy/light armor respectively. Both require leather strips and some iron ingots for some items.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 29, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Noo, I don't want to be tyrannized and oppressed by the Thalmor's puppets >:[




I kill any Thalmor I see.

Fuck those douchebags.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I kill any Thalmor I see.
> 
> Fuck those douchebags.




They are nothing but a bunch of stuck up knife-ear fops. 


But from conversations that I have heard from both ends is that the Thalmor would come in and take over Skyrim if the empire lost their grip of that territory even though the empire is already weak.

I've been treating the Stormcloaks as the "Southern rebels protecting their freedoms, own slaves, and their heritage". :V


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd rather be a puppet of the racist Thalmor than with a bunch of dead racist peasant assholes. Hell, I'd be an agent for the Thalmor if the game let me. Even though I think it'll interfere with my destiny as the dragonborn.

Anyway, are the DB quests like Oblivion where you can just go in axe-crazy and shit or are they pure sneaky quests?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 29, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> I'd rather be a puppet of the racist Thalmor than with a bunch of dead racist peasant assholes. Hell, I'd be an agent for the Thalmor if the game let me. Even though I think it'll interfere with my destiny as the dragonborn.
> 
> Anyway, are the DB quests like Oblivion where you can just go in axe-crazy and shit or are they pure sneaky quests?





quite a few of sneak only like if you're caught you fail


----------



## Ames (Nov 29, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> quite a few of sneak only like if you're caught you fail



I went to town on the Thalmor embassy.

No pointy-eared asshole was left alive.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 29, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> I'd rather be a puppet of the racist Thalmor than with a bunch of dead racist peasant assholes. Hell, I'd be an agent for the Thalmor if the game let me. Even though I think it'll interfere with my destiny as the dragonborn.
> 
> Anyway, are the DB quests like Oblivion where you can just go in axe-crazy and shit or are they pure sneaky quests?



Calling the Nords racist, then saying you would join the Thalmor... 

...

Joining the Thalmor might not be that bad if you're a high elf yourself, but otherwise there is absolutely *no* chance of them treating you as anything more than a tool, and a rather smelly one at that. 

"OBJECTIVE ADDED: LICK BOOTS [0/9001]" 

With the Nords I felt like at least they might respect me if I showed myself worthy, and most of them do praise for significant achievements of badassary regardless of race. The Thalmor though will never be impressed until you're... well... born one of them, basically. Otherwise you're a fucking animal and should get used to it. You might be a _useful _animal, like a good work-ox, but they'd never let you sit at the dinner table. 


Dark Brotherhood quests have some sneaky ones, but for most assassinations you can cut your way into a town, kill ALL THE GUARD, then cut your way out and still succeed. Thieves guild missions are harder. They usually want you to not kill anyone, which means not getting caught.



JamesB said:


> I went to town on the Thalmor embassy.
> 
> No pointy-eared asshole was left alive.



Heh. I had a mission to sneak through the Thalmor embassy and steal some shit. Originally I was going all no-kill run, but then I found out that the Thalmor are basically omniscient under certain circumstances, so stealthy just wasn't going to do it. 

I kept thinking I was about to provoke a war, but everyone seemed pretty O.K with the fact that I just went slaughtered everyone inside a fucking embassy. 

Problem, international relations?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Nov 29, 2011)

So, with my being unfamiliar with them, would I be correct in describing the Thalmor to be the Elven S.S. who dress like they got lost on the way to Tron? It certainly seems that way from what I've seen.

I'll get to them in due time I guess after I'm done genociding the Silver Hands and the Stormcloaks.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 29, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> EDIT: I'm now being followed around by the ghost of a long-dead assassin. I'm betting he died trying jumping off a tower into a bale of hay. He says funny stuff though.
> 
> "Maybe we should find a random stranger to murder. Practice does make perfect."



Nope, he was killed off in Tes4. There was a traitor in the Dark Brotherhood and the members still surviving targeted the wrong dude :S
poor guy


----------



## Rhodri (Nov 30, 2011)

Of some interest, perhaps: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/jimquisition/5014-How-Skyrim-Proves-The-Industry-Wrong'>How Skyrim Proves The Industry Wrong
By the way. I fucking hate the way this guy talks. He may be correct, but dear (insert deity of choice here), I want to punch that guy right in the mouth.


----------



## Rhodri (Nov 30, 2011)

Of perhaps more interest, Yahtzee's take on Skyrim just came out today. WARNING: Do not watch if you do not wish to hear anything that isn't constant praise. If however, you have a sense of humour, enjoy scathing sarcasm and a refreshingly honest review of games, he's the guy to go to.

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/5020-The-Elder-Scrolls-V-Skyrim

Now! If you will excuse me. My new GPU arrived today, and I can finally play the fucking game.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Calling the Nords racist, then saying you would join the Thalmor...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



You mean buttfucking. They bend you over and fuck you. :V

And I loved the thieves guild quests and the sneaky challenge and the rewards from them, like the "BAtman" armor and the Nocturnal powers of awesomeness!. I was mildly disappointed with some of the Dark Brotherhood jobs. In oblivion, some...if not most were creative, but then again, the creativity doesn't come until the 



Spoiler:  About the dark brotherhood



Assassination of the High Emperor questchain


.


Also, get drunkard moar drunk at party, cause a ruckus, do some sneaky.


----------



## iTails (Nov 30, 2011)

This apparently happens when you sleep with Argonians


----------



## Tycho (Nov 30, 2011)

iTails said:


> This apparently happens when you sleep with Argonians



"Herp-a-Derpes"
"Reptile Rash"
"Swamp-Dweller Fever"
"Horny-Toad Harbl Heat"


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 30, 2011)

Tycho said:


> "Herp-a-Derpes"
> "Reptile Rash"
> "Swamp-Dweller Fever"
> "Horny-Toad Harbl Heat"




And warts.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 30, 2011)

So... apparently the latest patch made it so that nothing has any resistances. I haven't experienced it myself yet, but:

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/615805-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/61200055


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 30, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> So... apparently the latest patch made it so that nothing has any resistances. I haven't experienced it myself yet, but:
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/615805-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/61200055



Fuck, I already let my game get patched. I wonder if it broke Spellbreaker...

Edit, Okay, so I did a quick test and Spellbreaker is fine, and I just fought a dragon and it was fine too, it wasn't flying backwards or anything. I don't have any magicka resistance on my character so I can't test that.

I did notice that my mage follower is kicking slightly more ass, but other than that nothing too bad seems to be happening.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 30, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> Of some interest, perhaps: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/jimquisition/5014-How-Skyrim-Proves-The-Industry-Wrong'>How Skyrim Proves The Industry Wrong
> By the way. I fucking hate the way this guy talks. He may be correct, but dear (insert deity of choice here), I want to punch that guy right in the mouth.



Who on the Escapist and the Yahtzee Pasture (aka the forums) *doesn't* need a punch in the face?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 30, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I kill any Thalmor I see.
> 
> Fuck those douchebags.



I did the quest with Thalmor Embassy.  I was saddened at how easily they died.  Especially when all I had smuggled in was two Dwarven shields and a Glass Mace, haha.

Also I got Daedric Armor and Dragon Plate now.  Spam forging the shit out of Iron Daggers works wonders.



Stratto the Hawk said:


> So... apparently the latest patch made it so that nothing has any resistances. I haven't experienced it myself yet, but:
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/615805-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/61200055



So does that mean my Dwarven shields with 50% Fire and Frost resistance are useless?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 30, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> So does that mean my Dwarven shields with 50% Fire and Frost resistance are useless?


Yeah, that's exactly what it means until they patch the game again. :/


----------



## Tycho (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh Bugthesda

you never fail to fail


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 30, 2011)

This might interest some of you


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 30, 2011)

Did the Mehrunes' Razor quest. My cousin decided to spare the Mythic Dawn douche when he played it. My thoughts were, "Instant death daedric knife? *stab-stab-plorp!*"; seriously, What would the other guy do if he was offered the Razor instead of me? If it's any consolation, I gave Dagon the finger, killed his dremora, and raided his shrine. ^^

A friend of mine wants the Ebony blade. I want it too if I can find some fair-weathered friends who won't be missed. >
I also done "The Hangover: Skyrim" and received Sanguine's Rose.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 30, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Oh Bugthesda
> 
> you never fail to fail



I've got stuck on the mountains a few times, and have fell through them as well. Floating daggers a few times.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 30, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what it means until they patch the game again. :/



Ouch.  That would explain why an Elder Dragon was kicking my ass hardcore even with the appropriate shield equipped.  Thank Bethesda for "Marked for Death".



lupinealchemist said:


> Did the Mehrunes' Razor quest. My cousin decided to spare the Mythic Dawn douche when he played it. My thoughts were, "Instant death daedric knife? *stab-stab-plorp!*"; seriously, What would the other guy do if he was offered the Razor instead of me? If it's any consolation, I gave Dagon the finger, killed his dremora, and raided his shrine. ^^
> 
> A friend of mine wants the Ebony blade. I want it too if I can find some fair-weathered friends who won't be missed. >
> I also done "The Hangover: Skyrim" and received Sanguine's Rose.



I think you could find a merc for hire and use them.  That's what I plan to do.

Did you like the part with the giant?  ._.


----------



## Stormtail (Nov 30, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> If it's any consolation, I gave Dagon the finger, killed his dremora, and raided his shrine. ^^



Dagon will send the dremora after you even if you're super nice to him. After that I totally took every single thing from his shrine. Plus, those dremora are a nice way to get extra daedra hearts.

I just got the Ebony Mail. It's so awesome for a sneak character, and it looks so cool when you're covered in shadow.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 1, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I think you could find a merc for hire and use them.  That's what I plan to do.
> 
> Did you like the part with the giant?  ._.


Noticed the sword is 2-handed, not my cup of tea. As for the giant, it was nothing health and stamina potions couldn't solve.


Stormtail said:


> Dagon will send the dremora after you even if you're super nice to him. After that I totally took every single thing from his shrine. Plus, those dremora are a nice way to get extra daedra hearts.


I already knew Dagon would try to kill me either way cause he's an ass, I just chose to take the Razor. 

Also, Bethesda: Please make a DLC that lets me shove various daedric weapons up the Aldmeri Dominion's ass and rid us of their pointy-eared pestilence.


----------



## Ames (Dec 1, 2011)

Gawd.  The Daedric Princes are all arrogant asses.

Except Sanguine and Sheogorath, they're awesome.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 1, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Gawd.  The Daedric Princes are all arrogant asses.
> 
> Except Sanguine and Sheogorath, they're awesome.



Boethia and Dagon are the most annoying, they both act so fucking tough but never do shit. Clavicus Vile is at least kinda funny, everybody else can piss off though.

Edit: Oh my god this guy just ran up to me and gave me some item, then said "hold that for me I'll be back for it later" THEN HE FUCKING POWERSLIDED DOWN A MOUNTAIN AND DISAPPEARED.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 1, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Boethia and Dagon are the most annoying, they both act so fucking tough but never do shit. Clavicus Vile is at least kinda funny, everybody else can piss off though.
> 
> Edit: Oh my god this guy just ran up to me and gave me some item, then said "hold that for me I'll be back for it later" THEN HE FUCKING POWERSLIDED DOWN A MOUNTAIN AND DISAPPEARED.



Met a similar guy, he got caught anyway. While he was busy cowering and being fed arrows, I just walked away with the item and moved on. ADVENTURE!


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 1, 2011)

I found a pit full of dead Kajiit. Seriously, it was a spike pit with a bunch of bodies at the bottom, but they were all kajiit. Every one. 


Maybe they dangled yarn over it.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 1, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Gawd.  The Daedric Princes are all arrogant asses.
> 
> Except Sanguine and Sheogorath, they're awesome.



Sheogorath <3


----------



## Ames (Dec 1, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I found a pit full of dead Kajiit. Seriously, it was a spike pit with a bunch of bodies at the bottom, but they were all kajiit. Every one.
> 
> 
> Maybe they dangled yarn over it.



I was at this necromancer castle place, and they had a whole basement full of dead khajiit.  They were on tables and in cages, and there was blood everywhere.  It was glorious


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 1, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I found a pit full of dead Kajiit. Seriously, it was a spike pit with a bunch of bodies at the bottom, but they were all kajiit. Every one.
> 
> 
> Maybe they dangled yarn over it.



And that's how the people of Skyrim deal with furries :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 2, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Gawd.  The Daedric Princes are all arrogant asses.
> 
> Except Sanguine and Sheogorath, they're awesome.



CHEESE FOR EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## Ames (Dec 2, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Spam forging the shit out of Iron Daggers works wonders.



Yeah that crap's broken.  I got to 100 smithing from like 30 in less than an hour from spam forging iron daggers.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 2, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I found a pit full of dead Kajiit. Seriously, it was a spike pit with a bunch of bodies at the bottom, but they were all kajiit. Every one.
> 
> 
> Maybe they dangled yarn over it.



It's a known fact that Khajiit are Crack Skooma whores. Maybe they were lured by that since Skooma's like Catnip.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 2, 2011)

I should try out Beast Form more often, just saw all the wonderful unspeakable things I could do.

It's gonna be a bitch to level alchemy to 100, but making gear that could single handedly cleanse all of Tamriel would be worth it.


----------



## Milo (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm a murry argonian.... MURR

one thing I hate about this game. how the HELL can you possibly level your speech all the way to 100? I've sold like, 200 cabbages to merchents, only to have leveled my speech up by MAYBE 3 or 4?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 2, 2011)

Milo said:


> I'm a murry argonian.... MURR
> 
> one thing I hate about this game. how the HELL can you possibly level your speech all the way to 100? I've sold like, 200 cabbages to merchents, only to have leveled my speech up by MAYBE 3 or 4?




make sure your speech is like i dunno 20 or 25 ORRRRR get an enchanted item that ups your speech then go to riften to the black briar meedery, there is a dark elf at the front desk, use the persuade on him and you can keep doing it. takes like 15 mins of constant persuasion but you can max out your speech to 100


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 2, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Yeah that crap's broken.  I got to 100 smithing from like 30 in less than an hour from spam forging iron daggers.



It's great, right?

And if you have the soul gems, you can just spam enchant those.  >_>



dinosaurdammit said:


> make sure your speech is like i dunno 20 or 25 ORRRRR get an enchanted item that ups your speech then go to riften to the black briar meedery, there is a dark elf at the front desk, use the persuade on him and you can keep doing it. takes like 15 mins of constant persuasion but you can max out your speech to 100



Totally trying this out.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 2, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> make sure your speech is like i dunno 20 or 25 ORRRRR get an enchanted item that ups your speech then go to riften to the black briar meedery, there is a dark elf at the front desk, use the persuade on him and you can keep doing it. takes like 15 mins of constant persuasion but you can max out your speech to 100



What exactly are you persuading him to do?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 2, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> make sure your speech is like i dunno 20 or 25 ORRRRR get an enchanted item that ups your speech then go to riften to the black briar meedery, there is a dark elf at the front desk, use the persuade on him and you can keep doing it. takes like 15 mins of constant persuasion but you can max out your speech to 100


Will the Amulet of Articulation be a great help to this training?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 2, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> What exactly are you persuading him to do?




tell the truth about his boss


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 2, 2011)

It's annoying as hell when you *have* to kill a dragon and it turns out that it's the bugged dragon that flies backwards and away from you.

Oh, and the frame rate takes a massive dump when you're close to killing it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 2, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> tell the truth about his boss


Speech is already 71 shooting the shit about Maven. I like the part where he says the three previous guys before him are at the bottom of the lake.

So far, I'm paying for alchemy training, spamming dagger enchantments with available soul gems, selling said daggers to fences around Skyrim, then returning to Riften to badmouth Black-Briar till I level up, then spend perks on basic enchanting and alchemy powerups. 

It's gonna take a long while to fucking max alchemy.


...So... What did everyone who already have "fuck you" gear named their weapons and apparel?


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 2, 2011)

Edit: Never mind don't do that it fucks up the dragons even more.

Anyway, Problem, low quality dragon?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 2, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Speech is already 71 shooting the shit about Maven. I like the part where he says the three previous guys before him are at the bottom of the lake.
> 
> So far, I'm paying for alchemy training, spamming dagger enchantments with available soul gems, selling said daggers to fences around Skyrim, then returning to Riften to badmouth Black-Briar till I level up, then spend perks on basic enchanting and alchemy powerups.
> 
> ...



Default name of it.  Granted it's not complete.  I have another set in reserve that'll be my "ultimate" set.



Kaamos said:


> Edit: Never mind don't do that it fucks up the dragons even more.
> 
> Anyway, Problem, low quality dragon?



Well, I killed it.  The health bar went away, but he's still flapping away in the sky.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 2, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Well, I killed it.  The health bar went away, but he's still flapping away in the sky.


Almost like the time I killed a dragon, was able to loot it, but it didn't decompose and give me it's soul.
After reloading and killing it a second time, no problem.

How many times you reloaded?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a Khajiit character and Argonian character but that's not what I'm here to post.
I'm just leaving this here because humour.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm angry that there are no Khajiits in the main storyline. Hell or in general :/ How does it make sense that there are more bandits and draughr than any other population group in this world?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 2, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Almost like the time I killed a dragon, was able to loot it, but it didn't decompose and give me it's soul.
> After reloading and killing it a second time, no problem.
> 
> How many times you reloaded?



I may try reloading.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 2, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I'm angry that there are no Khajiits in the main storyline. Hell or in general :/ How does it make sense that there are more bandits and draughr than any other population group in this world?



This annoys me too. Same with Argonians really, unless you're in Windhelm. Khajiit just run around with their caravans. No diversity. None of it.
Same goes for most elf races as well actually.

And I don't stand for interracial marriage. Well not when it's lizards and cats >:c
Love is not real if it's shared between WEIRD people.

I will woo a kitty or lizard but only where appropriate.
And thus continues my search.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 2, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I'm angry that there are no Khajiits in the main storyline. Hell or in general :/ How does it make sense that there are more bandits and draughr than any other population group in this world?



I'm glad there weren't any Khajiit in the main story. I can't fucking stand the way they talk in the third person. That one in the Mage's College nearly drove me insane, I wanted to kill him _so _bad.


----------



## Ames (Dec 2, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> That one in the Mage's College nearly drove me insane, I wanted to kill him _so _bad.



Dude.  Don't hate on J'zargo.

He is the greatest companion ever.

[video=youtube;WMzPlo6mAp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMzPlo6mAp0[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll give that flip a 7/10


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 3, 2011)

Kharjo is so much cooler imho


----------



## Aetius (Dec 3, 2011)

I am happy to say I gut any Khajiit I find


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Kharjo is so much cooler imho



I've had Kharjo as a companion since the beginning.  I almost switched him for Cicero when I finished the Dark Brotherhood, but then I realized I've had him too long to part with him :c


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 3, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> I've had Kharjo as a companion since the beginning.  I almost switched him for Cicero when I finished the Dark Brotherhood, but then I realized I've had him too long to part with him :c



Well he is a good kitty


----------



## Cain (Dec 3, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> I've had Kharjo as a companion since the beginning.  I almost switched him for Cicero when I finished the Dark Brotherhood, but then I realized I've had him too long to part with him :c


Why did you let Cicero live? That bastard was so bloody annoying, I just killed him.

But fuck followers, they usually get in the way of either my destruction spells, my arrows, or my slicin' 'n dicin' with dual one-handed weapons.
Bastards.

I am quite dissapointed that they didn't include Khajiit in main storylines, Argonians, and all others, even a bit of Orc thrown in, but like practically no Khajiits. Well, except me, the Dovahkiin.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 3, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Why did you let Cicero live? That bastard was so bloody annoying, I just killed him.
> 
> But fuck followers, they usually get in the way of either my destruction spells, my arrows, or my slicin' 'n dicin' with dual one-handed weapons.
> Bastards.



Actually based on his voice files, he assassinated the arena champion of cyrodil by posing as a fan. Anyone else get the reference


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Actually based on his voice files, he assassinated the arena champion of cyrodil by posing as a fan. Anyone else get the reference



By Azura, By Azura, By Azura!



Jagged Edge said:


> Why did you let Cicero live? That bastard was so bloody annoying, I just killed him.
> 
> But fuck followers, they usually get in the way of either my destruction spells, my arrows, or my slicin' 'n dicin' with dual one-handed weapons.
> Bastards.
> ...



Maybe in the next expansion as well. There are also no Wood-elves save for the stray bandit.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 3, 2011)

I wish to complain about the animals of Skyrim.

They spot a traveller, go "right, let's fuck this dick right up" and try to murder you. Then they walk away all smug. Now, the way it's acted is that the animals are attacking because they're hungry. So why are they walking away? I'm not asking for a visual extravaganza where they graphically tear out and devour your intestines. I just want it to feel as if they're being animals rather than fuzzy chavs.

Same goes for the fucking dragons. Chomp, shake, toss lifeless corpse away. Swallow it you fucker. Act like a carnivorous giant leathery asshole.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 3, 2011)

Khajiit just wouldn't make any sense in the story, they don't need to be in it. 



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There are also no Wood-elves save for the stray bandit.



Wasn't that guy that helped you in the Thalmor Embassy a wood elf? It's been a while since I did that quest, so I don't remember. All I remember is that I tried getting him to live through the escape, then he just fucking runs away without saying anything after you leave. At least you can meet up with the other dude in the thieves guild later, even if you can't really talk to him.

There was also that guy you can beat up in the first Companions mission, I think he's a wood elf. It's funny, you can beat the fuck out of him, and ruin any chance he has with some woman he stalks, and he'll still train you in archery like nothing happened. 

Also, what happens to either of the guys that help you escape Helgen? I thought the Imperial guy stayed with that blacksmith, but I went to back to check and he was gone, then I joined the Legion and Tullius said he hasn't reported in yet.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 3, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Why did you let Cicero live? That bastard was so bloody annoying, I just killed him.
> 
> But fuck followers, they usually get in the way of either my destruction spells, my arrows, or my slicin' 'n dicin' with dual one-handed weapons.
> Bastards.
> ...



That fucker Cicero is my BFF.



Kaamos said:


> Also, what happens to either of the guys that help you escape Helgen? I thought the Imperial guy stayed with that blacksmith, but I went to back to check and he was gone, then I joined the Legion and Tullius said he hasn't reported in yet.



In later Imperial quests, you fight with him in taking forts.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 3, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> By Azura, By Azura, By Azura!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in the next expansion as well. There are also no Wood-elves save for the stray bandit.



You forget that bartender dude from the main quest.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 3, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Khajiit just wouldn't make any sense in the story, they don't need to be in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Imperial dude factors in as your encanfidant in that story line, he'll pop up randomly throughout.


----------



## Ames (Dec 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I wish to complain about the animals of Skyrim.
> 
> They spot a traveller, go "right, let's fuck this dick right up" and try to murder you. Then they walk away all smug. Now, the way it's acted is that the animals are attacking because they're hungry. So why are they walking away? I'm not asking for a visual extravaganza where they graphically tear out and devour your intestines. I just want it to feel as if they're being animals rather than fuzzy chavs.
> 
> Same goes for the fucking dragons. Chomp, shake, toss lifeless corpse away. Swallow it you fucker. Act like a carnivorous giant leathery asshole.



It's funny how you come across a pack of wolves hunting a deer, and they all suddenly decide that the dude in legendary daedric is easier prey.



Kaamos said:


> Khajiit just wouldn't make any sense in the story, they don't need to be in it.



TES VI: Elsweyr?


----------



## Smelge (Dec 3, 2011)

Thieves guild quests randomly chose targets. The Fishing Job decided I had to pick the pocket of Hroar, and get his garnet. Hroar is an orphan, at the orphanage. You can't pickpocket children, so the only way to get it is to murder him. Which fails the quest. Also you technically can't kill children. Though I may have the mod for that one.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Thieves guild quests randomly chose targets. The Fishing Job decided I had to pick the pocket of Hroar, and get his garnet. Hroar is an orphan, at the orphanage. You can't pickpocket children, so the only way to get it is to murder him. Which fails the quest. Also you technically can't kill children. Though I may have the mod for that one.



Haha, that sucks.

~ player.additem (whatever the ID of the garnet is) 1


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> You forget that bartender dude from the main quest.



Maybe I was too busy nuking and assassinating people to care to notice. :V


----------



## Tycho (Dec 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I wish to complain about the animals of Skyrim.
> 
> They spot a traveller, go "right, let's fuck this dick right up" and try to murder you. Then they walk away all smug. Now, the way it's acted is that the animals are attacking because they're hungry. So why are they walking away? I'm not asking for a visual extravaganza where they graphically tear out and devour your intestines. I just want it to feel as if they're being animals rather than fuzzy chavs.
> 
> Same goes for the fucking dragons. Chomp, shake, toss lifeless corpse away. Swallow it you fucker. Act like a carnivorous giant leathery asshole.





JamesB said:


> It's funny how you come across a pack of wolves hunting a deer, and they all suddenly decide that the dude in legendary daedric is easier prey.



Animals have been batshit crazy in every goddamn TES game.  It takes mods to make them behave in a less kamikaze murderous-rampaging asshole fashion, and adopt a more realistic "caution and avoidance, or hunting prey, or cornered-animal defensiveness, or territorial bluster" set of behaviors.

also, for TES VI, they need to take it to Akavir and try and undo the horrific damage done to the lore after Morrowind.  An incursion into Akavir by Tamrielic forces.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 3, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Haha, that sucks.
> 
> ~ player.additem (whatever the ID of the garnet is) 1



Chances are that won't work since the items used for quests often have unique IDs. Also for quests like this the item doesn't necessarily have to be on the person, check the item's posesssions.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Maybe I was too busy nuking and assassinating people to care to notice. :V



I'm pretty sure he's scripted to be unkillable.



Tycho said:


> Animals have been batshit crazy in every goddamn TES game.  It takes mods to make them behave in a less kamikaze murderous-rampaging asshole fashion, and adopt a more realistic "caution and avoidance, or hunting prey, or cornered-animal defensiveness, or territorial bluster" set of behaviors.
> 
> also, for TES VI, they need to take it to Akavir and try and undo the horrific damage done to the lore after Morrowind.  An incursion into Akavir by Tamrielic forces.



You don't remember the Cliffracers from Morrowind do you :/ Also what's the point of a TES game that doesn't take place in Tamriel? I'm very much for an incursion into both Elsewyr and Black Marsh.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> You don't remember the Cliffracers from Morrowind do you :/



The fuck I don't.  Mindbogglingly annoying.  Inexplicably aggressive and impossible to run from.  AND ALL OVER THE FUCKING PLACE.  I remember them well, thank you.



Fenrari said:


> Also what's the point of a TES game that doesn't take place in Tamriel? I'm very much for an incursion into both Elsewyr and Black Marsh.



First off: Most of Black Marsh is uninhabitable and extraordinary inhospitable to anyone but the Argonians.  (And maybe the Sload, too, I forget)
Second: What the fuck makes you think that TES games belong ONLY in Tamriel? The TES lore/world is VAST and Akavir is chock-full of crazy-cool stuff.
Third: lol Elsweyr, typical furry opinion.  They should include Elsweyr only if they also include Valenwood and flesh out the Bosmer-Khajiit rivalry nicely.
Fourth: I despise most elves (the Dunmer are tolerable simply because they are badass-and-a-half) but Summerset Isle might be a good location.  They could bring the Maormer into the picture, possibly as playable.


----------



## BeautyUndead (Dec 3, 2011)

I've been playing a mage in Skyrim so far, but I've been thinking about making a thief character later. I haven't had any exposure with the thieving and murdering aspects of the game, though. All I have to go on is Oblivion's system, which sucked. So tell me, someone. Is stealing and assassinating more fun in this game?


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 3, 2011)

BeautyUndead said:


> I've been playing a mage in Skyrim so far, but I've been thinking about making a thief character later. I haven't had any exposure with the thieving and murdering aspects of the game, though. All I have to go on is Oblivion's system, which sucked. So tell me, someone. Is stealing and assassinating more fun in this game?



I thought assassinations were great. Something very satisfying about the backstab animations. 

Stealing... you mean pickpocketing or just stealing? Because stealing is like it was in the Fallout games. Sneak and take it. Pickpocket... eh I don't like pickpocketing. Too much risk when you could just cut the person's throat instead.


----------



## Stormtail (Dec 3, 2011)

I just made some AWESOME armor. Full set of legendary daedric with -100% destruction cost, -75% conjuration cost, +80% sneak, +62 stamina, and +40 magicka (I don't really need the extra magicka, I'll change that to something else soon). Now nothing can stand up to my unrelenting stream of explosive fireballs! Mwah ha ha ha ha.

@BeautyUndead: assassinations are awesome!


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> First off: Most of Black Marsh is uninhabitable and extraordinary inhospitable to anyone but the Argonians.  (And maybe the Sload, too, I forget)
> Second: What the fuck makes you think that TES games belong ONLY in Tamriel? The TES lore/world is VAST and Akavir is chock-full of crazy-cool stuff.
> Third: lol Elsweyr, typical furry opinion.  They should include Elsweyr only if they also include Valenwood and flesh out the Bosmer-Khajiit rivalry nicely.
> Fourth: I despise most elves (the Dunmer are tolerable simply because they are badass-and-a-half) but Summerset Isle might be a good location.  They could bring the Maormer into the picture, possibly as playable.



1. Though inhospitable, it's probably no worse than Skyrim's marker system that doesn't show you how the fuck you're supposed to scale up a mountain to get to some obscure dragon shrine/ruins
2. Though yes TES lore has other locations, Tamriel has been the tradition for all of the past games, I wouldn't see why this would be any different now.
3. Of the TES games thus far, there literally have been no desert locations, it would be a nice change imho. We've had shitty forests and meadows for way too long and now the addition of tundra and rocky outcroppings which really isn't all that different from Soleisthem. SO! deserts would be interesting to see. And if the player had to deal with Akavir, I propse it be in an expansion because meeting the Nevarine wouldn't make sense (He's supposedly there now remember).
4. Tropical elves? No. I liked how the storyline of Skyrim focused on the backplay of an invasion of elves. That's more than enough imho. I don't like them enough as is, I don't think I could tolerate a game made of those pretentious fucks. Revisiting Morrowind would be interesting though. Seeing the collapsed Red Mountain and the scorched lands where Vivec used to stand. Or seeing if Ma'iq decides to visit again.



Stormtail said:


> I just made some AWESOME armor. Full set of legendary daedric with -100% destruction cost, -75% conjuration cost, +80% sneak, +62 stamina, and +40 magicka (I don't really need the extra magicka, I'll change that to something else soon). Now nothing can stand up to my unrelenting stream of explosive fireballs! Mwah ha ha ha ha.
> 
> @BeautyUndead: assassinations are awesome!



Personally I think the game wasn't designed to get to the point where spells cost literally nothing. What's the point of mana then? 

Also Daedric hearts. FUCK HOW THERE ARE NO DAEDRA IN THIS GAME. I want wild Daedroths running around. Or ya know Golden Saints, Winged Twilights, Dremora, hell I'd tolerate a scamp at this point. 

What daedra was to Oblivion, Bandits and the same 3 or 4 models of draughr are to Skyrim. And at least the daedra dropped useful stuff.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 3, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Why did you let Cicero live? That bastard was so bloody annoying, I just killed him.



Cicero is my 2nd fave character after Sheogorath, but I'm insane so my argument is invalid.



JamesB said:


> TES VI: Elsweyr?



Fuck yea Seaking.


----------



## Stormtail (Dec 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Personally I think the game wasn't designed to get to the point where spells cost literally nothing. What's the point of mana then?
> 
> Also Daedric hearts. FUCK HOW THERE ARE NO DAEDRA IN THIS GAME. I want wild Daedroths running around. Or ya know Golden Saints, Winged Twilights, Dremora, hell I'd tolerate a scamp at this



Yeah, I'm always hearing people say that the magic in this game is really underpowered at later levels, but with enchanting I think it gets too overpowered. Still, even if it's a design flaw, it is very fun to be able to stop worrying about magicka.

It's pretty easy to farm daedra hearts at the shrine of mehrunes Dagon. I was worried about finding enough hearts for everything until I found that out.

Edit:



Ibuuyk said:


> Cicero is my 2nd fave character after Sheogorath, but I'm insane so my argument is invalid.



I liked Cicero. I killed him, used dead thrall to get him back to my house, and put his body sitting in a chair next to the fire. Haha


----------



## Tycho (Dec 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> 1. Though inhospitable, it's probably no worse than Skyrim's marker system that doesn't show you how the fuck you're supposed to scale up a mountain to get to some obscure dragon shrine/ruins



What do the two have to do with each other? Inhospitable means few settlements, only ARGONIAN settlements, and those "settlements" are going to consist of little more than a bunch of mute xenophobic savage lizardmen sitting around a magic tree.  Lots of SWAMP and NASTY CRITTERS and NOXIOUS ENVIRONMENTS (without the poison and disease resistance and the water breathing the Args have, you would be DEAD VERY QUICKLY, the Args developed those traits for a good reason)



Fenrari said:


> 2. Though yes TES lore has other locations, Tamriel has been the tradition for all of the past games, I wouldn't see why this would be any different now.



How about why NOT, that's a better question.  Why NOT take the series to Akavir? Can you give any reason that doesn't involve "well they always did it in Tamriel before"?



Fenrari said:


> 3. Of the TES games thus far, there literally have been no desert locations, it would be a nice change imho. We've had shitty forests and meadows for way too long and now the addition of tundra and rocky outcroppings which really isn't all that different from Soleisthem. SO! deserts would be interesting to see. And if the player had to deal with Akavir, I propse it be in an expansion because meeting the Nevarine wouldn't make sense (He's supposedly there now remember).



OK, why do you assume that the player would meet the Nerevarine? There is a desert in Hammerfell, and if you really wanted to get crazy you could have the player exploring the shattered ruins of Yokuda.  Also, I think the bullshit that ensued post-Morrowind with Vvardenfell going to hell in a handbasket and the Nerevarine up and disappearing should be IGNORED and the series should proceed WITHOUT that idiocy.  (Call it a retconned retcon Dragon Break all you fucking want, see if I care)



Fenrari said:


> 4. Tropical elves? No. I liked how the storyline of Skyrim focused on the backplay of an invasion of elves. That's more than enough imho. I don't like them enough as is, I don't think I could tolerate a game made of those pretentious fucks. Revisiting Morrowind would be interesting though. Seeing the collapsed Red Mountain and the scorched lands where Vivec used to stand. Or seeing if Ma'iq decides to visit again.



Oh, to hell with M'aiq.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I wish to complain about the animals of Skyrim.
> 
> They spot a traveller, go "right, let's fuck this dick right up" and try to murder you. Then they walk away all smug. Now, the way it's acted is that the animals are attacking because they're hungry. So why are they walking away? I'm not asking for a visual extravaganza where they graphically tear out and devour your intestines. I just want it to feel as if they're being animals rather than fuzzy chavs.
> 
> Same goes for the fucking dragons. Chomp, shake, toss lifeless corpse away. Swallow it you fucker. Act like a carnivorous giant leathery asshole.



I get annoyed when the wolves attack you once and then run away.  Because getting their buddies is gonna be any help.  :V


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 4, 2011)

My most perfect Skyrim kill

I was creeping up behind this Bandit dude, elven dagger in hand, while he was singing this song in a drunken way.

"...the orc did cry,
As he waved the elf good bye.."

Then I struck. Enter slow motion kill-cam

"He knew that one of them had to di-"

Dead


----------



## Aden (Dec 4, 2011)

I bought two things yesterday: one (1) PS3, one (1) copy of Skyrim
bye, life, it was nice knowing ye


----------



## Ames (Dec 4, 2011)

>Be wandering around
>Come across dwarven fort
>Oh hey are those bandits walking around
>Nope they look like normal people, walk up to talk
>GET FUCKING PEA SOUP VOMITED IN MY FACE
>WHAT THE FUCK SOMEBODY CALL AN EXORCIST


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 4, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> My most perfect Skyrim kill
> 
> I was creeping up behind this Bandit dude, elven dagger in hand, while he was singing this song in a drunken way.
> 
> ...



Kill animations don't interrupt dialog. It's pretty funny. There was one dude who got carried away by a dragon whilst warning me that there be dragons about. 

Then there was that bandit that's all, like, "THIS IS A TROLL ROAD. IF YOU WANT TO PASS, YOU NEED TO PAY A TROLL OF, SAY, 200 GOLD!" 

I tried the "intimidate" option, but it failed. 

"Hah!" She said. "Tough talk for someone..."

My greatsword plunged through her gut and lifted her into the air.

 "who's about to be..." 

My char then drew it back and she fell to the ground with a splat. 

"...gutted!" 


Yes, little raider woman. Tough talk indeed. 


In other news, I got the most useless armor in the world from Boethiah. I so mad. 

See, I took what's-her-face-the-unbroken and led her up to the pillar of sacrifice. I did all the questly things and ended up with some ebony mail armor tha does 5 damage per second to any enemy in melee range. Pretty sweet, no? No. I'm a stealth character and it gets pretty obvious that you're there when your ARMOR STARTS ATTACKING PEOPLE. 

Still though, it had some value, so I thought maybe I could sell it. I went to Whiterun, still wearing the armor because I thought it kind of looked cool. 

"BY THE ORDER OF THE JARL!" 

Fuck. Seems that before the "Unbroken" lass was broken on the pillar, she radioed back to home-base with her cranial cell link. They knew. But never fear! I was the fucking Thane or whatever, so they were like, "oh, ok Thane. You can totally murdererize people. Our bad." Pretty sweet. BUT THEN... 


Armor: "ATTACK *ALL THE GUARDS!*" 

FFFF. 

They mad now.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 4, 2011)

Tycho said:


> First off: Most of Black Marsh is uninhabitable and extraordinary inhospitable to anyone but the Argonians.  (And maybe the Sload, too, I forget)
> Second: What the fuck makes you think that TES games belong ONLY in Tamriel? The TES lore/world is VAST and Akavir is chock-full of crazy-cool stuff.
> Third: lol Elsweyr, typical furry opinion.  They should include Elsweyr only if they also include Valenwood and flesh out the Bosmer-Khajiit rivalry nicely.
> Fourth: I despise most elves (the Dunmer are tolerable simply because they are badass-and-a-half) but Summerset Isle might be a good location.  They could bring the Maormer into the picture, possibly as playable.



You know I'd rather see ES6 to take place around Summerset or Valenwood&Elsweyr (both look small enough they could include in one game, unless htey pull a daggerfall and only include half of them. We've only really seen maybe a quarter or an eighth of Hammerfell and probably half of High Rock tops.) 

The plot? Subvert the Thalmor.


----------



## Stormtail (Dec 4, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> In other news, I got the most useless armor in the world from Boethiah. I so mad.
> 
> See, I took what's-her-face-the-unbroken and led her up to the pillar of sacrifice. I did all the questly things and ended up with some ebony mail armor tha does 5 damage per second to any enemy in melee range. Pretty sweet, no? No. I'm a stealth character and it gets pretty obvious that you're there when your ARMOR STARTS ATTACKING PEOPLE.
> 
> Still though, it had some value, so I thought maybe I could sell it. I went to Whiterun, still wearing the armor because I thought it kind of looked cool.



The Ebony Mail will only attack someone if they know you're there, or if they're looking for you. Plus, it doesn't even seem to alert the person when it does start damaging them. I've managed to hide right in front of a guard while he just stands there looking for me (the sneaking eye being only slightly open), and waited for him to die without ever detecting me. I do a lot of stealth too, and it's awesome armor. I'm never caught.

Edit: oh, my favorite kill is sneaking into a room with two enemies, shooting one in the face, when the other walks over I hide and they say, "I guess it was just my imagination (while looking at the guy with the arrow in the face), then I sneak up and slit his throat.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 4, 2011)

The Ebony Mail looks pretty great.  I wouldn't use it personally, but I kept it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 4, 2011)

Made some gear using the optimizing tactic minus alchemy. Not the best, but at least I have apparel that fortifies archery and one-handed and my beyond 100 smithing daedric bow can clear an entire dungeon of dragur via sniping.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 4, 2011)

Stormtail said:


> The Ebony Mail will only attack someone if they know you're there, or if they're looking for you. Plus, it doesn't even seem to alert the person when it does start damaging them. I've managed to hide right in front of a guard while he just stands there looking for me (the sneaking eye being only slightly open), and waited for him to die without ever detecting me. I do a lot of stealth too, and it's awesome armor. I'm never caught.
> 
> Edit: oh, my favorite kill is sneaking into a room with two enemies, shooting one in the face, when the other walks over I hide and they say, "I guess it was just my imagination (while looking at the guy with the arrow in the face), then I sneak up and slit his throat.



Really? Hmm. If it weren't heavy armor that'd make it almost useful. Oh well. I have it stored in my house with most of the other unique items I find. 

The "Just my imagination" thing gets funnier and funnier the more corpses there are in the room. 

"I guess my mind was playing tricks on me..." *sits back on log around fire with about a dozen arrow-riddled corpses*

EDIT: Bonus points if they too have been hit. Yes, Mr. Bandit. That is an imaginary arrow in your crotch. Go back to your fire and sit staring at it intently, preferably with your back turned to that shadowy corner that totally does not in any way have an assassin in it.


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 4, 2011)

You know you're a furfag when your biggest complaint about Skyrim is that you can't hit on Paarthurnax


----------



## Ames (Dec 4, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> You know you're a furfag when your biggest complaint about Skyrim is that you can't hit on Paarthurnax



Dude.  Paarthurnax is like a zillion years old.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 4, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> You know you're a furfag when your biggest complaint about Skyrim is that you can't hit on Paarthurnax



Who would that be?

Also I stole a horse from Maven Black-Briar.  Feels nice.  The bitch.


----------



## Don (Dec 4, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Who would that be?
> 
> Also I stole a horse from Maven Black-Briar.  Feels nice.  The bitch.



He is the leader of the Greybeards, who also happens to be a friendly dragon.



JamesB said:


> Dude.  Paarthurnax is like a zillion years old.



He's also the size of a two-story building, so doing the deed with him would involve you being smacked around by genitals the size of a volkswagen.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 4, 2011)

Don said:


> He is the leader of the Greybeards, who also happens to be a friendly dragon.



Until you accidentally smack him a few times. Which is funny because you can breathe fire on him to no ill effect but the moment you smack him with your sword, all hell goes lose.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 4, 2011)

Don said:


> He is the leader of the Greybeards, who also happens to be a friendly dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> He's also the size of a two-story building, so doing the deed with him would involve you being smacked around by genitals the size of volkswagen



I haven't gotten that far.  I blame my goofing off for that.


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 4, 2011)

Don said:


> He's also the size of a two-story building, so doing the deed with him would involve you being smacked around by genitals the size of volkswagen.


 
Sounds hot


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 4, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> Sounds hot



Considering among other things the sheer number of pics of dragons fucking cars, I'm surprised no one has drawn this yet.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 4, 2011)

Paarthurnax is a pretty cool guy. Especially when you talk to him about a certain quest involving him given to you by that bastard Eggbern. 

Hell, he's probably my favorite character in the whole game.


----------



## Don (Dec 4, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Paarthurnax is a pretty cool guy. Especially when you talk to him about a certain quest involving him given to you by that bastard Eggbern.
> 
> Hell, he's probably my favorite character in the whole game.



Agreed. As soon as I got that quest I tossed away the Blades armour I'd been using up until that point and went to give Paarthurnax a dovah high-five.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyways, am I the only one who notices a particular pattern? 

I noticed that for some reason, I enter Morthal...and there's a dragon attacking. Or guards attacking Mudcrabs or spiders. This has also happened around Riverwood and Falkreath. I wish I ahd a screenshot, but at one point, there were three dragon skeletons in the immediate vicinity of Morthal, and a dragon skeleton right in the middle of Riverwood. 

I think maybe there's some kind of pseudo-random encounter generator that seems to favour one of those three areas. Or maybe there are random encounter "zones" and Morthal, Riverwood, and Falkreath are in overlapping zones so the probability of random events like dragon attacks or random spiders/mudcrabs is much higher in those areas.


----------



## Don (Dec 4, 2011)

In my game, no city can even come close to matching Morthal for quantity of dragon attacks. Every time I've gone their one of them has shown up to muck things up for me. At one point, I was fighting two blood dragons and a giant right outside the Jarl's house.


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a feeling dragon attacks are implemented the same way Oblivion gates were.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 4, 2011)

So do the Vigilants of Stendarr ever come after you for helping the Daedra? I walked by two of them while wearing the Ebony Mail, Spellbreaker and Azura's Star (guards somehow know I carry it so I assume I have it on a big gold chain around my neck), and they didn't say a word.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 4, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Anyways, am I the only one who notices a particular pattern?
> 
> I noticed that for some reason, I enter Morthal...and there's a dragon attacking. Or guards attacking Mudcrabs or spiders. This has also happened around Riverwood and Falkreath. I wish I ahd a screenshot, but at one point, there were three dragon skeletons in the immediate vicinity of Morthal, and a dragon skeleton right in the middle of Riverwood.
> 
> I think maybe there's some kind of pseudo-random encounter generator that seems to favour one of those three areas. Or maybe there are random encounter "zones" and Morthal, Riverwood, and Falkreath are in overlapping zones so the probability of random events like dragon attacks or random spiders/mudcrabs is much higher in those areas.



Every time I go to the College of Winterhold, there's an Elder Dragon waiting to die.  And I mean every time.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 5, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Anyways, am I the only one who notices a particular pattern?
> 
> I noticed that for some reason, I enter Morthal...and there's a dragon attacking. Or guards attacking Mudcrabs or spiders. This has also happened around Riverwood and Falkreath. I wish I ahd a screenshot, but at one point, there were three dragon skeletons in the immediate vicinity of Morthal, and a dragon skeleton right in the middle of Riverwood.
> 
> I think maybe there's some kind of pseudo-random encounter generator that seems to favour one of those three areas. Or maybe there are random encounter "zones" and Morthal, Riverwood, and Falkreath are in overlapping zones so the probability of random events like dragon attacks or random spiders/mudcrabs is much higher in those areas.



I fought one in Riverwood.  Alvor the blacksmith died.  ;_;


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 5, 2011)

Every time I got to Riften at night, a thief comes out of the blacksmith's house and gets the crap shot out of him by guards. 

Such massive looting from his body. He carries a bunch of gems and gold. 

If I spend a few days there the bodies pile up outside the door.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 5, 2011)

The thieves in Riften are scripted.

The named dragons spawn near the dragon mounds and yes when you do kill one, the mound opens up.

Random (unnamed) dragons can appear anywhere and the designers literally put a script that they can appear in any outside location.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 5, 2011)

Is there anyone you can trust in Skyrim?
The only treasure hunters I've joined either tried to kill me or take all the treasure for themselves, a poor man by the road led me into a trap, people supposedly on 'official business' were not, and after talking to a dark elf I think I lost 1000 gold.

EDIT: Nope, my mistake, the elf didn't take anything.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 5, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> *The thieves in Riften are scripted.
> *
> The named dragons spawn near the dragon mounds and yes when you do kill one, the mound opens up.
> 
> Random (unnamed) dragons can appear anywhere and the designers literally put a script that they can appear in any outside location.



This amuses me. Considering the size of most "armies" in Skyrim, they've lost enough men to just brunt-force take the city several times over, yet they keep trying. 

On a related note, my character will soon have killed 1000 people. I'm pretty sure this qualifies her as a natural disaster, especially since I've never seen a dragon take down more than one or two.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 5, 2011)

Paarthurnax turns out to be a great dragon enemy soon after!!! Actually he is.

I've played ninty hours the first week, and twenty the second. I've finished pretty much all known quests, and am now redoing the game, now with the legion.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 5, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Every time I got to Riften at night, a thief comes out of the blacksmith's house and gets the crap shot out of him by guards.
> 
> Such massive looting from his body. He carries a bunch of gems and gold.
> 
> If I spend a few days there the bodies pile up outside the door.



I need this.  Hopefully it's there.  I have need for some flawless amethysts and sapphires.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 5, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> This amuses me. Considering the size of most "armies" in Skyrim, they've lost enough men to just brunt-force take the city several times over, yet they keep trying.
> 
> On a related note, my character will soon have killed 1000 people. I'm pretty sure this qualifies her as a natural disaster, especially since I've never seen a dragon take down more than one or two.



I've apparently killed over 9000 people.  I think the counter's broken.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2011)

It is hilarious to see a dragon pop up right in a gated city like Solitude. The panic that ensues is lulzy.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 5, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Every time I go to the College of Winterhold, there's an Elder Dragon waiting to die.  And I mean every time.




My sister and her boyfrirend have discovered something like this where they found that a dragon seems to attack the College of Winterhold every two days. They spent about half an hour, and got almost ten dragon souls and almost 30 dragon bones and scales.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 5, 2011)

I did the Bound for Death quest, even pushed the gargoyle without being detected or getting a bounty, then I got a bug saying guards are on my ass preventing fast travel even outside the hold. So I reloaded, rekilled, and took the bounty like a good patsy. >:[ Luckily, My Thieves' Guild influence reduced the bribe fine.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 5, 2011)

I kill folk. And all the witnesses. And then it's not murder anymore.


----------



## Milo (Dec 6, 2011)

I walk into a room, and my partner blocks the door.

FUCK YOU PARTNER.... bully


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 6, 2011)

Milo said:


> I walk into a room, and my partner blocks the door.
> 
> FUCK YOU PARTNER.... bully



That's one of my most iritating issues as well :/ A quick remedy is to just Run into them. Seems to work.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 6, 2011)

So I killed Paarthurnax. It's lame that his death has no impact at all, just like Alduin's. There's just no emotion behind it, he should have at least gotten a death speech or something. 

Oh yeah I guess Arngeir got angry, but who really cares about that bastard? I was hoping he'd attack me, but he didn't. I tried killing him anyway but he's still essential, and so are all the other Greyfags even though they are completely irrelevant to the story now.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 6, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> So I killed Paarthurnax. It's lame that his death has no impact at all, just like Alduin's. There's just no emotion behind it, he should have at least gotten a death speech or something.
> 
> Oh yeah I guess Arngeir got angry, but who really cares about that bastard? I was hoping he'd attack me, but he didn't. I tried killing him anyway but he's still essential, and so are all the other Greyfags even though they are completely irrelevant to the story now.



Can you Fus Ro Dah them off a cliff?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 6, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> So I killed Paarthurnax. It's lame that his death has no impact at all, just like Alduin's. There's just no emotion behind it, he should have at least gotten a death speech or something.
> 
> Oh yeah I guess Arngeir got angry, but who really cares about that bastard? I was hoping he'd attack me, but he didn't. I tried killing him anyway but he's still essential, and so are all the other Greyfags even though they are completely irrelevant to the story now.



They're still doing the "immortal NPC" shit? Goddammit.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 6, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Can you Fus Ro Dah them off a cliff?



I did that to Eggbern and Delphine on my first character, and some time later they were good as new back in Sky Ruler. So I assume all essential NPCs eventually get back to their, um, spot, I guess. 

Besides, even if it worked none of the greyfags stand near any cliffs.



Tycho said:


> They're still doing the "immortal NPC" shit? Goddammit.



Yeah, but they changed it slightly so now there's a "defeated" animation where they sort of fall over before getting back up rather than just ragdolling.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 6, 2011)

Milo said:


> I walk into a room, and my partner blocks the door.
> 
> FUCK YOU PARTNER.... bully



Alternatively use your command wheel and get him to move. 



Unsilenced said:


> Can you Fus Ro Dah them off a cliff?



Essential characters will bug if they can't die. Put them in a location that they can't move from and they'll probably bug there. Though it's possible they'll simply character reset after x amount of time.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> They're still doing the "immortal NPC" shit? Goddammit.



Your followers are immortal - but only you can kill them. (Although they can die from traps or poisons that outdo their health regeneration)


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, I used Call Storm in Solitude thinking it would just make it rain... Boy, was I wrong. Everybody got struck by lightning and turned hostile to me. I mean _everybody_, it even hit my follower.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 6, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Your followers are immortal - but only you can kill them. (Although they can die from traps or poisons that outdo their health regeneration)



While in their recovery phase, literally ANYTHING will kill them, even stray spells and arrows


----------



## Tycho (Dec 6, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Wow, I used Call Storm in Solitude thinking it would just make it rain... Boy, was I wrong. Everybody got struck by lightning and turned hostile to me. I mean _everybody_, it even hit my follower.



THUNDERBOLTS AND LIGHTNING
VERY VERY FRIGHTENING
ME
GALILEO GALILEO
GALILEO GALILEO
GALILEO FIGARO MAGNIFICO-O-O-O


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> THUNDERBOLTS AND LIGHTNING
> VERY VERY FRIGHTENING
> ME
> GALILEO GALILEO
> ...



What did I just read?


----------



## Stormtail (Dec 6, 2011)

Another reason Destruction is kind of broken: it's almost easier to power-level than smithing. I'm currently power-leveling with one hand and posting with the other.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 6, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> What did I just read?



Oh holy Freddie Mercury's mustache what the fuck are today's youths pumping into their earholes


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Wow, I used Call Storm in Solitude thinking it would just make it rain... Boy, was I wrong. Everybody got struck by lightning and turned hostile to me. I mean _everybody_, it even hit my follower.



You have to be really careful of that. Good thing it stays contained in the area that you casted it. The "Clear Skies" should should clear it right up.



Tycho said:


> THUNDERBOLTS AND LIGHTNING
> VERY VERY FRIGHTENING
> ME
> GALILEO GALILEO
> ...




I's just a poor boy, no body loves me!


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 6, 2011)

So how do you get a detect life other than the dragon shout?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> So how do you get a detect life other than the dragon shout?



Try the mages guild or the court mages.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Dec 6, 2011)

Milo said:


> I walk into a room, and my partner blocks the door.
> 
> FUCK YOU PARTNER.... bully



Happens to me all the time....a good solution is to ju- FUS RO DAH. Works EVERY time ;D


----------



## Ames (Dec 6, 2011)

So apparently with console commands you can marry almost anybody in skyrim?  I need to try this out. :\


----------



## Don (Dec 6, 2011)

JamesB said:


> So apparently with console commands you can marry  almost anybody in skyrim?  I need to try this out. :\



It works, for the most part. It can bug certain quests if you marry the quest giver, and the Khajit don't have any dialogue for marriage.

Beyond that, you can go wild. Some furfag on the Bethesda forums married Sinding (the werewolf in Hircine's quest).


----------



## Ames (Dec 6, 2011)

Don said:


> It works, for the most part. It can bug certain quests if you marry the quest giver, and the Khajit don't have any dialogue for marriage.
> 
> Beyond that, you can go wild. Some furfag on the Bethesda forums married Sinding (the werewolf in Hircine's quest).



I wonder if I can marry Cicero.  He's such a raging homofag


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 6, 2011)

Just shouted a bear off a mountain man this game is the tits


----------



## Ames (Dec 7, 2011)

Holy shit guys I married the Emperor.

[video=youtube;qw1DxAJLU28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw1DxAJLU28[/video]


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 7, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I wonder if I can marry Cicero.  He's such a raging homofag



Everyone can force marry to just about any character.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 7, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Everyone can force marry to just about any character.



I wanna marry Elenwen then. Awww yeah.

But seriously, I don't even know how to marry people in this game. I assumed it's just as useless as getting married in Fable, so I never bothered looking into it. 

Also, I'm getting those weird ass stretching texture glitches I got in FO3. They go away when I reload a save or restart the game but it's only started happening after I verified my game files in steam. Knowing my luck it means my computer is melting. 

This is Molag Bal's mace glitching out. I also got a fucking weird one where it looked like the loading screen werewolf's face was being pulled off, but his eyeballs stayed in place. Sadly I didn't notice it in time so I missed getting a screen of it.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 7, 2011)

The game's still buggy.

You can only cheat if you're using the PC version. Theres a force command that tags characters with the "able to be married" script. And another to raise disposition.

But basically anyone in the game who can be married offers you a quest. (fetch my clothes, kill a mob, my daughter's missing; find her). Get yourself a amulet of mara, put that shit on after doing said quest. If you're lucky and the Radiant AI system doesn't hate you, the option of marriage will pop. Go to Riften and into the temple of mara. Talk to the head priest and schedule your wedding, wait 24 hours and walk in. Tada marriage.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 7, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> The game's still buggy.
> 
> You can only cheat if you're using the PC version. Theres a force command that tags characters with the "able to be married" script. And another to raise disposition.
> 
> But basically anyone in the game who can be married offers you a quest. (fetch my clothes, kill a mob, my daughter's missing; find her). Get yourself a amulet of mara, put that shit on after doing said quest. If you're lucky and the Radiant AI system doesn't hate you, the option of marriage will pop. Go to Riften and into the temple of mara. Talk to the head priest and schedule your wedding, wait 24 hours and walk in. Tada marriage.



Unless some dead corpse happens to be invited, then you're screwed.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 7, 2011)

Corpse crashers are best crashers. I'm tempted to try to make that happen for the pure hilarity of it. Bonus points if it's a decapitated corpse.

EDIT: Also hilarious, marrying a badass, ESPECIALLY ONE THAT IS STILL CAPABLE OF GIVING YOU QUESTS. 

I married Farkas. The "hey baby, I made you a homecooked meal" thing never stops being funny coming from him, especially when he then immediately snaps back to his normal self when you tell him you completed a quest for him.


----------



## Aden (Dec 7, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> But basically anyone in the game who can be married offers you a quest. (fetch my clothes, kill a mob, my daughter's missing; find her). Get yourself a amulet of mara, put that shit on after doing said quest. If you're lucky and the Radiant AI system doesn't hate you, the option of marriage will pop. Go to Riften and into the temple of mara. Talk to the head priest and schedule your wedding, wait 24 hours and walk in. Tada marriage.



ah, romance


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 7, 2011)

New patch out:



> Patch 1.3 Notes:
> 
> General stability improvements
> Optimize performance for Core 2 Duo CPUs
> ...


I wonder what new bugs were added?


Oh yeah, got another texture glitch, this one was pretty weird.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 7, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Oh yeah, got another texture glitch, this one was pretty weird.



That is modern art. Crop it, print it and frame it.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 7, 2011)

So I decapitated The Caller while she was teleporting, and this was the result.

Also got three Words of Power from one wall thingy. All the Throw Voice ones. Is that normal? I think my other character got those three separately.

Edit: Never mind apparently that's supposed to happen.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 8, 2011)

^ You always learn all three words of Throw Voice, if I recall. You must have been thinking of something else. 



TechnoGypsy said:


> Unless some dead corpse happens to be invited, then you're screwed.



That was actually assessed with like, patch 1.2 or something.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 8, 2011)

Upon adventuring through dwemer ruins, I learned that falmer are clueless when you're sniping them, but I should have known since they're BLIND. Even centurions die the same way," Ow! I'm gonna kill-ow! Stop shooting me, guy I can't see! Fuck! I'm dead." And to think I was scared of them.


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2011)

So I got drunk in the Bannered Mare and woke up in Markarth, further out than I have ever been before
what the fuck


----------



## Fay V (Dec 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> So I got drunk in the Bannered Mare and woke up in Markarth, further out than I have ever been before
> what the fuck


haha I did that, it's pretty funny, especially when random people start yelling at you. 

Anyway, has anyone gotten this weird glitch. I'm trying to go into wildhelm for the first time and every time I open the door it goes to the load screen for a few seconds then the game just shuts off.


----------



## Onnes (Dec 9, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Anyway, has anyone gotten this weird glitch. I'm trying to go into wildhelm for the first time and every time I open the door it goes to the load screen for a few seconds then the game just shuts off.



Probable causes: your particular system setup doesn't like something in Windhelm, your save is corrupted, or either of the preceding agitated by the series of patches.

Beyond dropping your settings down to nothing, you could try teleporting into a building in Windhelm. Console is opened with "~", and the command "coc WindhelmCandlehearthHall" should drop you in the inn near the entrance doors.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 9, 2011)

I still find it mildly amusing that at your wedding, some of the attendants are other people you could have potentially married.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Dec 9, 2011)

Fay V said:


> haha I did that, it's pretty funny, especially when random people start yelling at you.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone gotten this weird glitch. I'm trying to go into wildhelm for the first time and every time I open the door it goes to the load screen for a few seconds then the game just shuts off.



I sorta had something similar to it. I was exploring some dwemer ruins and every time I'd go up this ramp my game would crash so I found a way to climb a rock wall to bypass this ramp, went DOWN it, then went back up and it worked fine c:


----------



## Ames (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah the game has a tendency to crash to desktop in oddly specific areas.  There's this one section of road in front of a farm near whiterun that I have to avoid like the plague.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Might be getting a copy today. :>

Edit: Got my copy. :>


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 9, 2011)

I find it irksome that I can't finish the Imperial questline


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Dec 9, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I find it irksome that I can't finish the Imperial questline



I find it even more irksome when the game doesn't give you MAIN QUEST LINES. 

I finished Alduin's Wall and it didn't give me Throat of the World. Go to High Hrothgarr and the lead Master is clueless.

The only fix is to find a save before Diplomatic Immunity, but even then it's not 100%. I've had to start completely over, as the glitch is caused by you going somewhere before the quest line is given. (I somehow glitched beyond the 'snow wall' leading up past High Hrothgar.)

Ah, 360. How you glitch so.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 9, 2011)

Only superbug I encountered on the 360 was when you enter the Night Mother's coffin to escape the fire. She tells you to sleep then it freezes, but it can be resolved by waiting in front of the coffin for 24 hours then it cuts to the next scene.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Fuck you, I'm a werewolf.

Pretty badass game, btw. I just wanna buy a house already, I'm tired of having to carry all my shit.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 9, 2011)

I wanna marry the leader of the greybeards.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I wanna marry the leader of the greybeards.



Hoooold up.

How do you marry people?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Hoooold up.
> 
> How do you marry people?



You must get the Amulet of Mara.  Which is located in Riften, inside the Temple of Mara.  You'll need to complete a quest for it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 9, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> You must get the Amulet of Mara.  Which is located in Riften, inside the Temple of Mara.  You'll need to complete a quest for it.



Or just loot it off a corpse. 

I'll leave the moral implications up to you. :v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Man, what's wrong with the people in Skyrim. Won't a normal old wedding ring, do? Ohoh, what about Gay/lesbian marraige? I heard about that.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Hoooold up.
> 
> How do you marry people?



:/ I just typed this whole thing a few posts previous. Also marriage is "simple" for the "rugid" Nords. No rings, just an amulet on one person and nights of sweet love making.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Man, what's wrong with the people in Skyrim. Won't a normal old wedding ring, do? Ohoh, what about Gay/lesbian marraige? I heard about that.



Marriageable characters absolutely do not give a fuck. Any player can marry any one provided they do whatever quest or some shit first. Some you literally just have to hire as mercenaries and you're good to go.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 9, 2011)

But of course you have to realize that the radiant story doesn't always give you said quests and at the same time even completion of the quests isn't a set guarentee. Alternatively you could just use console commands and marry yourself someone cute... Even if it does break the game.


----------



## JadeFire (Dec 9, 2011)

There are no marriageable Khajiit. This displeases me.


----------



## Tyranous (Dec 9, 2011)

JadeFire said:


> There are no marriageable Khajiit. This displeases me.



IKR!!!!  I wanted my Argonian to marry a nice Khajiit girl, and there ARE none!  Luckily console commands let you select ANYONE and make them marriageable.  Can't wait until the CS is out, I'm going to add like 10 more NPCs of every Race/Gender combo to the game in various places that you can marry, the selection is very thin in Skyrim at the moment.

Also, FUS RO DAH!


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 9, 2011)

The more Khajiit I run into the more my hatred for them grows. They're so fucking annoying.

Argonians are all right though, at least most of them talk normally.


----------



## JadeFire (Dec 9, 2011)

Tyranous said:


> IKR!!!!  I wanted my Argonian to marry a nice Khajiit girl, and there ARE none!  Luckily console commands let you select ANYONE and make them marriageable.  Can't wait until the CS is out, I'm going to add like 10 more NPCs of every Race/Gender combo to the game in various places that you can marry, the selection is very thin in Skyrim at the moment.
> 
> Also, FUS RO DAH!



Yeah, though PS360 users are out of luck in that regard. I'm hoping they'll release more marriage options in DLC down the road.

Also, YOL TOOR SHOL is totally where it's at. >:3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 9, 2011)

Did a side contract on one of the khajiit caravanners. Was able to stealthily plant an arrow in his chest in front of his comrades. While they were pondering why he died, I ran to the scene as if I just noticed the dead kitty. The perfect crime, and it didn't affect the fence in that group.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 9, 2011)

I kinda like how the Khajiit talk actually. So much more enjoyable than the retarded nords.


----------



## JadeFire (Dec 9, 2011)

I like the beast races' voices this time around, except for the argonian females. Sounds like every woman of the entire race are heavy chain smokers.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 9, 2011)

JadeFire said:


> I like the beast races' voices this time around, except for the argonian females. Sounds like every woman of the entire race are heavy chain smokers.



"What do you want, smoothskin?"


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 9, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Did a side contract on one of the khajiit caravanners. Was able to stealthily plant an arrow in his chest in front of his comrades. While they were pondering why he died, I ran to the scene as if I just noticed the dead kitty. The perfect crime, and it didn't affect the fence in that group.



I ran into a group on of them walking down the road, and killed them all for fun. Then further down the road I found another group in a camp, killed them all too. Feels good, man.

Anyway, anybody know what happens to Gabriella after that one Dark Brotherhood quest? I looked everywhere in and around the sanctuary, but found no sign of her. Everyone else is accounted for, I just can't find her. I was also hoping Babette would offer to make you a vampire like Vincente did in Oblivion, but she never mentions anything of the sort. Other than that the DB quest line is fucking awesome.

Edit: Fuck, speaking of marriage, I just found out there's _one _female Altmer you can marry, and she sucks.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 9, 2011)

JadeFire said:


> I like the beast races' voices this time around, except for the argonian females. Sounds like every woman of the entire race are heavy chain smokers.



Yeah Shievve that chick in Windhelm... She scares me...


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 10, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> The more Khajiit I run into the more my hatred for them grows. They're so fucking annoying.
> 
> Argonians are all right though, at least most of them talk normally.



I swear there's only like 6 in the entire game, and one is that really fucking annoying merchant. 

"Take a look" 

FUCK YOU. STOP SAYING IT LIKE THAT. YOUR VOICE IS THE BANE OF CHILDREN AND YOUR FACE FILLS THEIR NIGHTMARES.



Fenrari said:


> I kinda like how the Khajiit talk actually. So much more enjoyable than the retarded nords.



My kingdom for one of them to yell "GET TO ZE CHOPPAH!"


----------



## Fay V (Dec 10, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Probable causes: your particular system setup doesn't like something in Windhelm, your save is corrupted, or either of the preceding agitated by the series of patches.
> 
> Beyond dropping your settings down to nothing, you could try teleporting into a building in Windhelm. Console is opened with "~", and the command "coc WindhelmCandlehearthHall" should drop you in the inn near the entrance doors.



The inn thing worked but when I tried to leave it crashed again

I tried getting arrested and it crashes too


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> The inn thing worked but when I tried to leave it crashed again
> 
> I tried getting arrested and it crashes too



Chances are the map file for that particular location has an error, you can either try starting a new game and then going there or reinstalling the game. If you have it on steam and a decent connection speed, the reinstall may save you a lot of grief.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 10, 2011)

Man, this sucks, I can't marry Elenwen. ): 

I added her to the right faction and set the relationship right (I tested it on some random NPC and it worked). I just can't get the dialogue menu to open, all she does is say one line, never really initiating conversation. Anybody know if there's a command to initiate dialogue?


----------



## Onnes (Dec 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> The inn thing worked but when I tried to leave it crashed again
> 
> I tried getting arrested and it crashes too



You can check for save corruption by starting a new character and trying to teleport into Windhelm.

You can also try applying the Large Address Aware patch in the hope of a random fix. Apparently it fixes recurrent crashes for some people.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 10, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Chances are the map file for that particular location has an error, you can either try starting a new game and then going there or reinstalling the game. If you have it on steam and a decent connection speed, the reinstall may save you a lot of grief.


well the new character teleport didn't work


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> well the new character teleport didn't work



Either the coding for the location or the map location is probably glitched then. Your best bet at this point would be a clean reinstall. (I.e. uninstall, restart computer, the works). The game's still technically new after all.


----------



## Ames (Dec 10, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I kinda like how the Khajiit talk actually. So much more enjoyable than the retarded nords.



J'zargo's voice is best voice.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 10, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Either the coding for the location or the map location is probably glitched then. Your best bet at this point would be a clean reinstall. (I.e. uninstall, restart computer, the works). The game's still technically new after all.


I did a file verification thing, apparently a file was corrupted and it reloaded that part. yay :3 all fixed now


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 10, 2011)

JamesB said:


> J'zargo's voice is best voice.



:/ most of the mages in this game are arrogant douchebags. Or they're too busy killing each other.


----------



## Ames (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol, I found out you can instakill Forsworn Briarhearts by pickpocketing their briar heart.  This is so fun.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 10, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Lol, I found out you can instakill Forsworn Briarhearts by pickpocketing their briar heart.  This is so fun.


brb, practicing pickpocketing.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm still rather irked by the fact that sneak and pickpocket are now two seperate skills.  Hell they should have rolled it together with security...


----------



## Tyranous (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, roll those two together and give me Spears again!  There haven't been spears since Morrowind and that annoys me.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 10, 2011)

Tyranous said:


> Yeah, roll those two together and give me Spears again!  There haven't been spears since Morrowind and that annoys me.



I miss throwing weapons and crossbows


----------



## Ames (Dec 10, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> brb, practicing pickpocketing.



Hehe, there's this one place where you can see two hagravens resurrect a Forsworn Briarheart.

After the ritual was finished and he stood up from the ritual altar, I pickpocketed his briarheart and he promptly fell over dead again.

trollface.png


----------



## JadeFire (Dec 10, 2011)

On the subject of anecdotes, there was once or twice I got clubbed by a giant and my corpse went flying like a golf ball. I'm serious, the game reloaded right when I almost pierced the cloud layer. It's one way to get to High Hrothgar, I suppose.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 10, 2011)

JadeFire said:


> On the subject of anecdotes, there was once or twice I got clubbed by a giant and my corpse went flying like a golf ball. I'm serious, the game reloaded right when I almost pierced the cloud layer. It's one way to get to High Hrothgar, I suppose.



That's part of the intended scripting. Dragons can do the samething. I believe one of the official patches was supposed to fix this.


----------



## JadeFire (Dec 10, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> That's part of the intended scripting. Dragons can do the samething. I believe one of the official patches was supposed to fix this.


I've had dragons throw me around plenty of times, but I was never launched into the stratosphere like I was with the giants. :/


----------



## Smelge (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, so I have _issues_ in Markarth.

Ever since I escaped Cidnah mine, the guards have been a little tetchy towards me. By tetchy, I mean they run up to me, and insist on arresting me, which starts an infinite text loop of asking what's wrong, until you get bored and leave the conversation. At which point they attack you. This has been an irritant, and has stalled my quest to blackmail the Jarl of Markarth.

Until tonight.

Seems they've got something slightly more pressing to pay attention to. Elder Dragons. http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/MarkarthInfestation.jpg

At last count, which was quick because those fuckers are dangerous, there's 15 of the bastards up there. I can't get back out of the town.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

15 Elder Dragons???

How the hell does that happen????


----------



## Onnes (Dec 12, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Yeah, so I have _issues_ in Markarth.



Wow, it sounds like you completely broke some bit of script there. When I broke out of the mines and watched half the town get turned to ash the guards never gave a damn.

You can always try to fix it with the console. Commands of interest would be 'player.setcrimegold' and 'disable'.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> 15 Elder Dragons???
> 
> How the hell does that happen????



Well.

I got away from there by dying horribly. Went back to Whiterun. Popped up to Dragonsreach to say hi while I was there. An Elder Dragon attacked me.






I think my game is broken.


----------



## Ames (Dec 12, 2011)

^Imagine if that interrupted the feast with the countess instead of Asotil...


----------



## Don (Dec 12, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Well.
> 
> I got away from there by dying horribly. Went back to Whiterun. Popped up to Dragonsreach to say hi while I was there. An Elder Dragon attacked me.
> 
> ...



Smelge, I think Sheogorath is taking a mighty long piss into your game's cereal.


----------



## JadeFire (Dec 13, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Well.
> 
> I got away from there by dying horribly. Went back to Whiterun. Popped up to Dragonsreach to say hi while I was there. An Elder Dragon attacked me.
> 
> I think my game is broken.



Capturing a dragon: doing it wrong.

But seriously, holy fuck. I  got the Markarth guard infinite loop thing like yours, but as soon as I  left the conversation they just went on their merry way.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone else having a problem with a glitched dragon at Bonestrewn Crest?  Damn thing keeps flying backwards or altogether stop and just flop around in the air.

Had it happen on two systems.  :I


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 13, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Yeah, so I have _issues_ in Markarth.
> 
> Ever since I escaped Cidnah mine, the guards have been a little tetchy towards me. By tetchy, I mean they run up to me, and insist on arresting me, which starts an infinite text loop of asking what's wrong, until you get bored and leave the conversation. At which point they attack you. This has been an irritant, and has stalled my quest to blackmail the Jarl of Markarth.
> 
> ...


Heil summoner; console conjure me up 15a dragons warm bed will ya?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 13, 2011)

Elder Dragons must really hate Markarth.  I am ok with this.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 13, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Anyone else having a problem with a glitched dragon at Bonestrewn Crest?  Damn thing keeps flying backwards or altogether stop and just flop around in the air.
> 
> Had it happen on two systems.  :I



It's a bug that's been here since the thanksgiving patch.


----------



## Stormtail (Dec 13, 2011)

I just started a new character. I went with an Argonian this time. It's cool to always be able to breathe underwater. I'm focusing on Two-handed and Conjuring, with some Sneak because almost everything I have is stolen. XD  The first thing I had to do was trek to Riften to find a fence.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 13, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> It's a bug that's been here since the thanksgiving patch.



777 posts, sweet.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 13, 2011)

I kinda miss the ability of wearing clothing over armor like in Morrowind. I love my dragonbone set for the bonuses... but do I have to have dangly dragon phalanges on my thighs and ass?


----------



## Smelge (Dec 13, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I kinda miss the ability of wearing clothing over armor like in Morrowind. I love my dragonbone set for the bonuses... but do I have to have dangly dragon phalanges on my thighs and ass?



I don';t have to worry about levelling up on armour, or getting the best, or smithing or any of that shit. Naked. All the fucking way.


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2011)

Sheogorath is a pretty cool guy


----------



## Ames (Dec 14, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I kinda miss the ability of wearing clothing over armor like in Morrowind. I love my dragonbone set for the bonuses... but do I have to have dangly dragon phalanges on my thighs and ass?



Then get daedric.  So sexeh.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 15, 2011)

Tyranous said:


> Yeah, roll those two together and give me Spears again!  There haven't been spears since Morrowind and that annoys me.



People used spears?


----------



## Smelge (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a problem.

I've installed a few mods, and it appears one of them snuck a little something extra in to the game. Something subtle. I didn't notice it until I went dragon hunting and found a Frost Troll. And then the change became apparent.

It has a massive dick.

Why do my trolls suddenly have dongs?


----------



## Nerts (Dec 15, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I have a problem.
> 
> I've installed a few mods, and it appears one of them snuck a little something extra in to the game. Something subtle. I didn't notice it until I went dragon hunting and found a Frost Troll. And then the change became apparent.
> 
> ...


Bahahahahahah, oh man that's gold


----------



## Waffles (Dec 15, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I have a problem.
> 
> I've installed a few mods, and it appears one of them snuck a little something extra in to the game. Something subtle. I didn't notice it until I went dragon hunting and found a Frost Troll. And then the change became apparent.
> 
> ...



Your Fenrari avatar + this post = perfect.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 15, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> People used spears?



Only when they wanted Argonian maids to polish them.


----------



## Vega (Dec 15, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I have a problem.
> 
> I've installed a few mods, and it appears one of them snuck a little something extra in to the game. Something subtle. I didn't notice it until I went dragon hunting and found a Frost Troll. And then the change became apparent.
> 
> ...



Because trolls.  :V


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 15, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> People used spears?



I used the Construction set in Morrowind and turned them into Javelins....or make them 1-handers so you could use with a shield.
There were a few good ones in morrowind, but not many.

I miss having thrown weapons. I want to throw stars at people like some Naruto fag. 



Smelge said:


> I have a problem.
> 
> I've installed a few mods, and it appears one of them snuck a little something extra in to the game. Something subtle. I didn't notice it until I went dragon hunting and found a Frost Troll. And then the change became apparent.
> 
> ...



Hahahahahaha! 
What mods did you use?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 16, 2011)

Spellbreaker (shield) has been pretty great so far.  :3


----------



## Rhodri (Dec 17, 2011)

I got the strangest bug the other day. I set up a new character, and was just playing through the opening sequences when I noticed that I only needed to level up two skills for my character to level up. From levels 2 -6, this was what happened. Not exactly game breaking, but I am glad that it eventually stopped. I imagine that if it had continued that way, and I wound up being level 300-ish, the game would have lost some of it's challenge. I would officially have more HP than a boss.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't think this requires any comment.

I have been working on my smithing though, and have made some nice weapons.


----------



## Rhodri (Dec 18, 2011)

A small part of my soul died after viewing that first image. It wasn't a vital part, but it shall be missed all the same.

Those weapon names are fairly hilarious though. Axe of Major Twatting


----------



## Ames (Dec 18, 2011)

The legendary shitstabber...


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh my god FUCK BEARS. I just got mutilated by three of them while I was walking the path to Riften. Since when do they _travel in packs_?

Edit: and why is this thread only mostly dead? Is everybody bored with Skyrim already?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 21, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Edit: and why is this thread only mostly dead? Is everybody bored with Skyrim already?



Laughing my ass off.

I am.


----------



## Aden (Dec 21, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Edit: and why is this thread only mostly dead? Is everybody bored with Skyrim already?



Xmas crunch
I know I can't play; too much shit to do


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 21, 2011)

Grinding enchanting.  X3  Hoping to break 1,500 armor rating.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 21, 2011)

Glad to see my Fallout 3 strategy of pushing my sneak skill all the way up and getting critical sneak attack shots with my bow is working perfectly.


----------



## Ames (Dec 22, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Edit: and why is this thread only mostly dead? Is everybody bored with Skyrim already?



Xmas break.

Friends and family and leaving my gaming PC back in my apartment, oh my!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 22, 2011)

Well now I have a bit of a running gag with Skyrim. Whenever I'm free from the Tutorial, the first thing I do is.


*draws a bow*
WE MUST GO ON A RAMPAGE!!!! 
*shoots Gerdur in the butt*
DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE!!!! 

*reloads before the murderous rampage*
ahem.

Well yeah, I go on rampages...and I always start with Gerdur. XD Hey, in Oblivion...I'd always terrorize Jauffre.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, it was only a matter of time. They added dicks to the werewolves. (NSFW obviously)

Here's a direct link to a picture in case you don't a have a nexus account. (Even more NSFW)


----------



## Ames (Dec 24, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Well, it was only a matter of time. They added dicks to the werewolves. (NSFW obviously)
> 
> Here's a direct link to a picture in case you don't a have a nexus account. (Even more NSFW)



à² _à²


----------



## Smelge (Dec 24, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Well, it was only a matter of time. They added dicks to the werewolves. (NSFW obviously)
> 
> Here's a direct link to a picture in case you don't a have a nexus account. (Even more NSFW)



That is useful.

That human werewolf dick looks similar to the aforementioned problem troll dicks. So I had a look through my data folder and found a folder marked as Derrax. So now my trolls are dong-free.


----------



## Archon (Dec 24, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Well, it was only a matter of time. They added dicks to the werewolves. (NSFW obviously)
> 
> Here's a direct link to a picture in case you don't a have a nexus account. (Even more NSFW)



This is why reptiles are better, no external genitalia flopping around : /


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm glad most of the vendor NPCs that I like have the semi-essential tag. Otherwise all of these dragons popping up out of no where would probably have murderlized them all.


----------



## Archon (Dec 24, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I'm glad most of the vendor NPCs that I like have the semi-essential tag. Otherwise all of these dragons popping up out of no where would probably have murderlized them all.


Yeah, but it still is damned annoying when you use fast travel to get to an area that isn't classified as an interior cell. Dragons keep showing up everytime, and since I didn't have the needed things to take them out of the sky. I had to wait about 3-5 minutes just for one to land, rage inducing to say the least.

Also, why the fuck is a Bear/Sabertooth/Troll/Giant able to easily take me down when i'm like level 3? Yet dragons seem to fall relatively easily and have a hard time killing me? I find that messed up, to say the least. Stupid level scaling (In the case of the dragons). I missed Morrowind, where there wasn't any (As far as I can remember).


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey, people who haven't bought the game yet. Steam has Skyrim on sale for $40 USD (down from 60) for another 17 hours. 

Go get it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2011)

Is it just me or is the main plot in which you travel to the underworld and kill auldwin with the three previous heroes dreadfully short?
I mean all the main plot took was a couple of hours to become the college dean, capture the dragon, learn the shout to force dragons down to the ground and then kill the dude and you're telling me that nobody in the hundreds of years that auldwin was sent forward somebody/anybody would have prepared for the day instead of making these random ass quests that make about sense as the talking dog sidequest.  Yeah sure throw away your only way of fighting a mass murderous dragon that eats souls just cause of some hockey pokey belief that the shout is made out of hate or some crap.  Seriously if I was in skyrim I think I would make a shout to force a dragon to the ground as well, cause honestly trying to hit a flying object with a bow and arrow is a pain in the ass let alone a dragon, not to mention you have to move your ass as well.  I mean when was the last time you took down a dragon while strafing?  If I was in skyrim and somebody told me there was a shout to force a dragon to land so you wouldn't get skinned like a deer I would probably outright jizz in my pants.


----------



## Archon (Dec 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Is it just me or is the main plot in which you travel to the underworld and kill auldwin with the three previous heroes dreadfully short?
> I mean all the main plot took was a couple of hours to become the college dean, capture the dragon, learn the shout to force dragons down to the ground and then kill the dude and you're telling me that nobody in the hundreds of years that auldwin was sent forward somebody/anybody would have prepared for the day instead of making these random ass quests that make about sense as the talking dog sidequest.  Yeah sure throw away your only way of fighting a mass murderous dragon that eats souls just cause of some hockey pokey belief that the shout is made out of hate or some crap.  Seriously if I was in skyrim I think I would make a shout to force a dragon to the ground as well, cause honestly trying to hit a flying object with a bow and arrow is a pain in the ass let alone a dragon, not to mention you have to move your ass as well.  I mean when was the last time you took down a dragon while strafing?  If I was in skyrim and somebody told me there was a shout to force a dragon to land so you wouldn't get skinned like a deer I would probably outright jizz in my pants.


Shouldn't that have a *SPOILERS BELOW* on it?




Anyway, I was more surprised to find there was an Elder Scroll in Skyrim. I also wish Alduin wasn't so damned easy to kill : (
I remember Dagoth Ur would fuck your shit up when you were trying to destroy the Heart of Lorkhan. Alduin, I was able to easily kill when I was level 13. If I had tried such a thing in the endgame in Morrowind. I'd be lucky to even get near that area of Red Mountain without getting wrecked.

Don't get me wrong, I love Skyrim a lot. In some ways it is superior to Morrowind, and the theme of dragons itself is win. But in the end, Morrowind has more depth to it. Also, I miss the beast legs from Morrowind (Sort of), damn you Bethesda for making Argonians and Khajiits plantigrade. Hey, does anyone remember the hilariously bad four legged werewolf run animation from Morrowind? It just looked so......unnatural. Or running around Sotha Sil's Dome from Almalexia, because of her near instant death spell.


That aside, i'm really looking forward to a shout that lets you turn into a dragon, being modded into Skyrim.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 25, 2011)

After killing the emperor and getting the reward, I subtly stabbed the client, as such is the course of nature. Someone runs into the room cluelessly wondering what happened, then he sat on the chair which still contained a corpse. I wish i could have saved a snapshot of it.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 25, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> After killing the emperor and getting the reward, I subtly stabbed the client, as such is the course of nature. Someone runs into the room cluelessly wondering what happened, then he sat on the chair which still contained a corpse. I wish i could have saved a snapshot of it.



I killed him, too. I liked the loot he had, but really, what kind of rich asshole walks around with ten pounds of gems on him anyway?

And where was his body guard?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 26, 2011)

Found Daedric Armor in a Dwemer chest.  o.o


----------



## Carnie (Dec 26, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> I killed him, too. I liked the loot he had, but really, what kind of rich asshole walks around with ten pounds of gems on him anyway?
> 
> And where was his body guard?



Outside of the room he was sitting in actually. He doesn't even bother to check on him after you finish the guy.


----------



## Archon (Dec 27, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Found Daedric Armor in a Dwemer chest.  o.o


Pime Taradox!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 27, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> After killing the emperor and getting the reward, I subtly stabbed the client, as such is the course of nature. Someone runs into the room cluelessly wondering what happened, then he sat on the chair which still contained a corpse. I wish i could have saved a snapshot of it.



People are pretty used to dead bodies lying around in Skyrim. :V 


http://i.imgur.com/yZbj9.jpg <--- they don't seem to mind having a dead body on the table and are more distracted by me.
http://i.imgur.com/ERxzH.jpg <--- they also didn't seem to mind that ulfric was sitting on the throne in death, either. :V


----------



## Archon (Dec 27, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> People are pretty used to dead bodies lying around in Skyrim. :V
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yZbj9.jpg <--- they don't seem to mind having a dead body on the table and are more distracted by me.
> http://i.imgur.com/ERxzH.jpg <--- they also didn't seem to mind that ulfric was sitting on the throne in death, either. :V


That one with Ulfric made me smile and laugh.

On a similar note, one of the guards pulled out the "I used to be an adventurer." line on me. I then slaughtered the whole of Solitude for his annoying comment. Racked up a nice 20k bounty.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 29, 2011)

Four 40% Fortify Archery is nice.  :}


----------

